# التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء



## ماجدان (24 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعزائى المهندسون والمهندسات والمقاولون والطلبه يسعدنى أن اقدم لكم موضوعا مهما والذى أرجو من الله عز وجل أن اكون قد بلغتكم فيه ما تصبون اليه من الحصول على الخبره العمليه فى أقصر وقت ممكن من خلال مشاركات بسيطه وسهله ومتواضعه وبخاصه للساده المهندسين حديثى التخرج والمقاولين حديثى الخبره وسف أراعى بإذن الله الكتابه دائما بالألفاظ الفنيه المستخدمه فى هذا الحقل وهى ما تسمى بالمصطلحات الفنيه هذا بالإضافه إلى التركيز والأهتمام بشرح واف عن خطوات عمل واستلام كل مرحله من مراحل التشيد تقريبا حيث أن دراسة الجامعه ودراسة السوق توجد بينهما فجوه الخبره العمليه .
فالخريج الحديث سهل عليه تصميم اى منشأ ولكن كيف يمكنه تنفيذ ذلك عمليا بإصدار توجيهاته إلى العماله الفنيه الموجوده بمواقع التنفيذ وكيفية الإستلام منهم .
وعلى ذلك وجدت من واجبى أن أشارك بهذا الموضوع والذى أعد أن ابذل به مجهودا مضنيا لتسهيل وتبسيط الشرح بالإستعانه بالكثير من الرسومات التوضيحيه والتى أدعو الله عز وجل أن تؤدى دورها فى فهم كامل لمحتويات هذا الموضوع بإذن الله .
فإلى الأمام دائما وبالله نستعين والله الموفق 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

المهندسين الكرام .. إسمحوا لى ان أتوجه بخالص الشكر لمشرفينا وخاصة م. أبو بكر للسماح لنا بمناقشة الموضوع 

للأمانه العلميه :
الموضوع من واقع الخبره الشخصيه ومتطلبات الكود المصرى وبعض الكتب والمراجع 

دعونا نبدأ الموضوع وفقنى الله وأياكم لما فى الخير للأمه العربيه والأسلاميه 
فى أنتظار مناقشاتكم وردودكم الفعاله 
وتقيلو منى فائق الإحترام 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (25 مارس 2008)

*مقدمه*

عند الشروع فى إنشاء مبنى وقبل البدأ فى التنفيذ يحتاج المهندس المنفذ " المهندس المدنى " إلى رسومات تنفيذيه كامله . خاصة وأن مواقع الإنشاء عادة ما تكون بعيده عن مكاتب التصميم مما يجعل الإشراف المباشر من قبل مكاتب التصميم عمليه شاقه وعسيره للغايه كما أن الرسومات التنفيذيه التفصيليه تمنع أى خلاف قد يحدث مستقبلا بين المهندس المصمم والمهندس المنفذ - او بين المالك والمقاول . 
أما إذا كانت الرسومات التنفيذيه غير كامله وتامة الفهم والوضوح فذلك يترك للمنفذ مجالا للتفكير فى تنفيذ العمل بصوره توافق أسلوبه الخاص قد تختلف عن أفكار المصمم الأصلى وعلى العموم فإن النقص فى الرسوم التنفيذيه يترك للمنفذ مجال التدخل فى التصميم أو بمعنى آخر فإن المصمم يلغى شخصيته فى هذا العمل .
* يجب على المهندس التنفيذى إستلام كافة المستندات اللازم تقديمها لإنشاء أى مشروع لتنفيذ الأعمال التى تطرح فى مناقصه عامه أو إتفاق مباشر لدعوة المقاولين المتخصصين للإشتراك فى تقديم عطاءاتهم وإنتقاء أصلح العطاءات المقدمه من ناحية جودة التنفيذ والأسعار الفعليه حسب زمن ووقت التنفيذ طبقا لقانون تنظيم المناقصات والمزايدات وهو " قانون رقم 89 لسنة 1998 " .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (25 مارس 2008)

*المستندات الازم إستلامها*

المستندات اللازم إستلامها :​
1 -​​​الرسومات التنفيذيه 2 - كراسة المواصفات والكميات 3 - دفتر حصر الكميات​
1 - ​​الرسومات التنفيذيه للمشروع :​
تتضمن الرسومات التنفيذيه
1- مخطط الموقع العام​​ LAYOUT 
2 - الرسومات المعماريه 
3 - الرسومات الإنشائيه 
4 - رسومات الأعمال الصحيه 
5 - رسومات الأعمال الكهربائيه 
6 - رسومات أعمال تكييف الهواء إن وجدت 
7 - رسومات الأعمال الميكانيكيه ( مصاعد ...) إن وجدت 
8 - رسومات أعمال التنسيق الداخلى وفرش الأثاث 
* يجب على المهندس المنفذ فور إستلام هذه الرسومات دراستها جيدا ومطابقة اللوحات المعماريه بالإنشائيه ومطابقة المحاور المعماريه بالإنشائيه ومراجعة كافة الرسومات مع المهندس المعمارى والإنشائى وقراءة كافة الملاحظات والجداول المدونه على الرسومات وذلك ليس بالطبع لإيجاد خطأ ما ولكن حتى يتبن للمنفذ كل كبيره وصغيره بالمشروع ويلم بزمام الموقع فى يده ليحدد المطلوب تماما و ما يجب عليه فعله بالتحديد .
* يراجع المهندس التنفيذى الرسومات ويدرسها على النحو التالى​
مخطط الموقع العام ​
رسومات الموقع العام تحدد موقع تواجد المنشأ ( حدود الملكيه ) على الموقع​​​
يجب معرفة طول وإتجاه كل خط من الخطوط المحدده لأرض الموقع " الخطوط المحدده للملكيه " . معرفة أبعاد واتجاهات الخطوط الخارجيه المحدده لمحيط المبنى . موضع المبنى ككل . موضع الجيران والأبنيه الأخرى التى يحتمل تواجدها داخل وخارج حدود الملكيه . معرفة مناسيب ارض الموقع والمعالم الطبوغرافيه . تحديد سهم الشمال . تعيين رسم الشوارع والممرات الخارجيه . تعين أماكن المرافق العامه​​ . ​
الرسومات المعماريه​تهدف إلى بيان كيفية ظهور المبنى وكيف يبدو بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذه على ارض الموقع​​​
يجب الإطلاع على المساقط الأفقيه لكل دور ( الدور الأرضى - الدور المتكرر - السطح العلوى ) . الواجهات الرئيسيه ( واجه أماميه - خلفيه - جانبيه ) لتحديد وأظهار ملامح الواجهات الخارجيه للمبنى وأماكن البروز والنوافذ والأبواب ... ونوعية مواد التكسيه والتشطيبات . معرفة نمازج فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك والقواطيع ودواليب الحائط . رسومات السلام والدرابزينات​​ .​
الرسومات الإنشائيه
- مراجعة تفاصيل الأساسات ومحاور الأعمده 
- نمازج وقطاعات الأعمده وتسليحها 
- تسليح الأسقف والكمرات ( مسقط أفقى لكل دور ) 
- تفاصيل تسليح الكمرات 
- تفاصيل تسليح السلم الرئيسى 
رسومات الاعمال الصحيه 
مراجعة كافة الاعمال الصحيه ورمزها 
مراجعة مسقط افقى لكل دور ومعرفة خطوط الصرف الصحى . معرفة مواضع التجهيزات الصحيه . أعمال التغذيه بالمياه البارده والساخنه . تفاصيل أعمال صهاريج المياه والغلايات . رسومات أعمال المجار الداخليه والخارجيه .
رسومات الأعمال الكهربايه 
مراجعة كافة الاعمال الكهربائيه ورموزها 
دراسة مسقط أفقى لكل دور يوضح عليه كافة اعمال التغذيه الكهربائيه وأماكن المفاتيح الكهربائيه ومآخذ الإناره للأسقف والتليفزيون والتليفون . معرفة لوحات التوزيع الرئيسيه والفرعيه وتفاصيل شبكات الإناره . معرفة تفاصيل موقع مولد الكهرباء الخاص بالمبنى ومحطات توليد الكهرباء الإحطياطيه إن وجدت .
رسومات أعمال تكيف الهواء والتهويه
مراجعة مسقط افقى لكل دور يوضح مسارات وقطاعات قنوات ( مجارى ) التدفئه والتبريد أو التهويه وأماكن غرف ماكينات التكييف وغرف التبريد . معرفة تفاصيل المكيفات وماكينات التكييف أو أجهزة التبريد .
رسومات الأعمال الميكانيكيه 
مراجعة المساقط الأفقيه التى توضح مقاسات بئر المصعد وأثقال التوازن والأبواب . معرفة القطاعات التفصيليه التى توضح مناسيب الوقفات للمصعد ( الأدوار الزوجيه - الأدوار الفرديه ) وبئر المصعد وغرفة الماكينات بالسطح العلوى . معرفة تفاصيل غرفة الماكينات والمقاسات اللازمه للكبلات .
رسومات أعمال التنسيق الداخلى 
مراجعة المساقط الأفقيه التى يوزع عليها الأثاث والمواد المستعمله فى تشطيب الأرضيات والأسقف والحوائط . مراجعة القطاعات التفصيليه للأسقف والواجهات الداخليه . معرفة نمازج الأثاث وتفاصيلها وكذلك احواض الزهور ووحدات الإضاءه المعلقه من الأسقف .

2 - كراسة المواصفات والكميات:
علم الكميات والمواصفات هو فن القياس والترقيم بالتفصيل وعمل المواصفات الفنيه لكل بند من بنود المهمات والمصنعيات الداخله فى إنشاء أى مبنى ويتم ترتيب هذه البنود على شكل قائمه بغرض الحصول على أثمان مناسبه محدده لها .
فكراسة المواصفات تشمل شروط المناقصه وشروط العقد العموميه والمواصفات الفنيه لتنفيذ الأعمال المختلفه . وذلك حيث أنه لا تكفى الرسومات وحدها لإظهار غرض المهندس حتى لو كدست بالبيانات الإيضاحيه كما أن كثرة البيانات على الرسومات يشوهها ويزيد من صعوبة قراءتها فيتم جمع هذه البيانات فى تللك الكراسه وترتيبها مبتدئين بالبنود المتوقع البدأ فى تنفيذها أولا .
فيجب على المهندس المنفذ مراجعة كراسة الشروط جيدا لإستكمال كافة البيانات الازم معرفتها عن المشروع 

3 - دفتر حصر الكميات :
يشتمل دفتر الكميات على مقدار ما يحتاجه المشروع من تكاليف تقريبيه للمواد والعماله ورأس المال اللازم ومعرفة هل هذه التكاليف تتناسب مع المقدره الماليه للمالك ام لا .
ويجب على المهندس التنفيذى الأطلاع على دفتر الكميات جيدا لتقدير كميات التوريدات اللازمه للمشروع وتحديد أسعارها والمتواجد منها فى الأسواق واسعار العماله واليوميات والمصنعيات ومعرفة طرق التسليم والمقايسه الختاميه وصرف المستخلصات .....إلخ .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (26 مارس 2008)

*إستلام الموقع*

الآن وبعد دراسة كافة المستندات ومراجعة الرسومات التنفيذيه مع المصمم المعمارى والإنشائى ومطابقة اللوحات المعماريه والإنشائيه اصبحنا الآن ملمين بالمنشأ وأصبحنا نعلم ما الذى يجب علينا فعله بالضبط .
لسوف نعتبر أننا امام منشأ خرسانى هيكلى مكون من دور أرضى وعدد من الطوابق المتكرره فيه نوع الأساسات قواعد منفصله والبلاطات من النوع المصمت ذات الكمرات الساقطه وسيتم الإنشاء على المعلق أى يتم الصب وعمل الشدات الخشبيه بالطريقه الإفرنجيه . 

- نبدا بأستلام الموقع ... وبنزول أرض المشروع نجد ان 
* فى الغالب يتم تحديد موقع المشروع من قبل الجهاز المساحى بالمنطقه المقام على أرضها المشروع ويتم تحديد مناسيب الأرض الطبيعيه وذلك بعد عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه للموقع من قبل الجهاز ويتم وضع خوابير على أركان محيط الموقع لتحدد الموقع العام وما على المهندس التنفيذى إلا مراجعة صحة هذه النقاط ومطابقتها بالرسم العام للموقع والبدأ على الفور بتخطيط الموقع وتهيئته للعمل .
* إذا لم يتم ذلك من قبل الجهاز المساحى يبدأ المهندس التنفيذى بتوقيع رسومات الموقع العام على الأرض بأستخدام الطرق والأجهزه المساحيه فطبقا لرسم الموقع العام والمبين عليه موقع المنشأ ككل ,أبعاده ,محاوره , حدود الملكيه وعلاقته بالمنشآت المجاوره يقوم المهندس المنفذ بإستخدام التيدوليت أو التوتال أستيشن فى تحديد الموقع العام أو بإستخدام الشواخص والشريط وعمل القياسات اللازمه والزوايا والمثلثات المساحيه لتحديد الموقع من المنشآت المجاوره حسب رسم الموقع العام ويتم دق خوابير حديد لتحديد أركان الموقع .
* يتم عمل الميزانيه الشبكيه للموقع وتحديد نقطة روبير ثابت للموقع .

- بعد تحديد الموقع العام يقوم المهندس المنفذ بدراسة ارض الموقع وتمهيدها للبدأ بالتنفيذ .
* يدرس المهندس المنفذ طبيعة ارض الموقع من حيث حالتها الحاليه كونها تحوى تشققات , فوالق , مخرات مياه او مناطق أنهيارات ....... إلخ يتم تطهير الموقع وتنظيفه من العوائق وإذالة المخلفات بكافة اشكالها إن وجدت سواء كانت بناء أو اشجار أو أساسات أو خلافه والتى تعترض التنفيذ إلى خارج الموقع .
* دراسة علاقة المنشأ بالمبانى المجاوره وتاثير كل منهما على الآخر .
* دراسة كافة الخدمات والمرافق المتواجده بالموقع ( تحت الأرض أو فوق الأرض ) وإخبار المختصين لإتخاذ الإجراء المناسب .
* عمل احتياطات الأمن ومراعات تعليمات الأمن الصناعى بالمنطقه .
* تخطيط الموقع وتحديد أماكن المنشآت والتشوينات وتمهيد الطرق ليسهل وصول المعدات ومواد البناء من وإلى الموقع وتحديد وتأمين المداخل والمخارج وإمداد الموقع بالمياه والكهرباء و ورش الصيانه و وسائل الإتصال السلكيه أو الا سلكيه وعمل الأسوار اللازمه بشرط ألا تعوق المداخل والمخارج أوالعمل بالموقع .
* عمل المخازن المغلقه ومكاتب المهندسين والعمال .
* يراعى تحديد أماكن التجارب السابقه للتنفيذ مثل تجارب تحميل الخوازيق غير العامله والتى تقع خارج نطاق مساحة العمل وأماكن تجهيز المكعبات ...إلخ .
* يراعى دراسة كيفية التخلص من المياه الجوفيه إن وجدت أثناء الحفر وذلك بعمل شبكة مواسير لنقل المياه لخارج نطاق العمل .

الآن ونحن مهندسين تنفيذ نكون قد استلمنا الموقع وتم تمهيده بطريقه ممتازه للبدأ فى التنفيذ .
لكنى سوف أستعرض لحضارتكم فى الباب التالى التشوينات حتى نبدأ فيما بعد طرق التنفيذ تلو بعضها .
ملحوظه
لا يشترط أن يتم تشوين مواد البناء قبل البدء فى التنفيذ بل على العكس يفضل امداد الموقع بمواد البناء عند الحاجه حتى لا تتعرض المواد للتلف وعوامل التعريه وأحيانا يكون هذا ناتج مايفرضه علينا حالة سوق مواد البناء .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

لناخذ الحفريات مثلا
كم تكون زاوية ميل الحفر ولماذا
ومتى تحتاج التربة الى اسناد (حبة--حبة---ياعلام)


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

الى الاخوة المنفذين
لكل نوع من الكونكريت قوة تحمل 
ولغرض الحصول على النوعية المطلوبة بموجب المخططات يصار الى عمل مزجات تجريبية في معمل الكونكريت المرشح لتجهيز الكونكريت مع مراعاة اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة على الحصى والرمل والسمنت
وهذه تحتاج الى وقت لايقل باي حال عن شهر
لذلك تكون الخطوة الاولى بعد استلام المخططات هي تامين تجهيز الكونكريت المطلوب


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

الاخوة المنفذين
عندما يكون الموقع بمنسوب منخفض او مستوى الماء الجوفي عالي
نعمد الى تنفيذمنطقة لتجميع المياه لاتعترض ساحة العمل كأن تكون حفرة او بئر ويصار الى سحب الماء منها باستخدام وسيلة السحب الملائمة بحيث تكون الكمية المسحوبة اكثر من المعوضة


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

في بعض الاحيان يحتاج الموقع الى استبدال تربة عندما تكون نوعية التربة غير ملائمة وهذا يتم تحديده من قبل استشاري التربة -ما يهمنا هنا هو عملية الدفن والحدل للتربة التي يتم استخدامها كبديل
حيث يتم الدفن بطبقات لايتجاوز سمكها بين (25-30)سم وترطب بشكل مناسب وبهدوء اي تجنب رشها بسرعة لان ذللك لايعطي الوقت الكافي للماء للنفاذ الى العمق اعلاه ويفضل رشها في نهاية اليوم وتحدل في اليوم التالي


----------



## مطلك سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

في كثير من الاحيان تكون ارضية الموقع غير منبسطة وفي هذه الحالة يجب عدم زيادة سمك طبقة الدفن بحجة تسوية الارض وانما يكون سمك الطبقة اقل او عدم وضع موادجديدة في المناطق العالية لحين توازن المنسوب


----------



## ماجدان (26 مارس 2008)

البشمهندس حازم شكرا على مشاركتك 
ولكن ما بين يدى الآن كتاب لا أتذكر اسمه لكاتبه م. عادل عطا الله سالم .. وأيضا كتاب " أعمال البناء وطرق التشيد " وكتاب " نظم البناء والإنشاء المعمارى " لكاتبهما الدكتور المهندس مصطفى محمد الحسينى الشرقاوى 
وهذه كتب بسيطه ومتواضعه فى التنفيذ مع احترامى لكاتبيها .... أقصد انها كتب دراسيه بسيطه وليست مراجع بالمعنى المفهوم .
ولكنى أعدك بالبحث عن أسماء مراجع عن التنفيذ على المستوى المطلوب بإذن الله وسف أوافيك بها إن شاء الله فى القريب .
وجزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (26 مارس 2008)

تذكرت ايضا يا أبشمهندس حازم موسوعة البقرى " حدث ولا حرج " بس أنا لم أطلع عليها حقيقة سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (27 مارس 2008)

*إستلام مواد البناء وتشوينها*

* نبدأ بإستلام مواد البناء وإجراء إختبارات ضبط الجوده لها وتشوين المطابق منها للمواصفات فى اماكن التشوينات التى تم تحديدها وتجهيزها عند إستلام الموقع وتجهيزه " بحيث تضمن هذه الأماكن عدم إعاقة المواد التى سوف يتم تشوينها بها للعمل بالموقع وسهولة الوصول الفنى والميكنى لها وضمان عدم إتلافها " ... وفى حالة عدم مطابقة الماده لمتطلبات المواصفات القياسيه أو مواصفات المشروع يجب عدم إستخدامها كما يجب التخلص منها من مواقع التشوينات او على الاقل إبعادها تماما عن الرسائل المقبوله .

ملحوظه 
1- " سوف لا أخوض فى كيفية إختبارات الجوده إذ أنها تحتاج لمهندسين ضبط جوده متخصصون وحقيقة يلزمنا متسع من الوقت لا يسعفنا فى هذا الموضوع بل يفضل عمل موضوع منفصل عن إختبارات ضبط الجوده وسأكتفى بذكر أسماء الإختبارات " ..... واسمحوا لى مطابقة المواصفات المصريه والكود المصرى كمثال لنا . 
 
2 - " فى المشروعات الكبيره ذات الطابع الخاص يتم أختبار العينات فى مناطق الإنتاج أو مصادر التوريد " .

3 - فى المشاريع الصغيره والتى نثق فيها فى مناطق الإنتاج أو الموردين حيث أن المواد قد اجرى عليها الإختبارات وبصفه دوريه تجرى الإختبارات وتكون المواد معتمده وحاصله على أحد شهادات الثقه مثل شهادة الأيزو مثلا فيتم إستلام المواد بدون إجراء إختبارت أحيانا . 
 
 1 - الأسمنت :
- يورد الأسمنت للموقع فى شكائر محكمه او حاويات مغلقه .

* لا يجوز السماح لمهندس الموقع بإستلام الأسمنت وتشوينه إلا بعد التأكد من أنه مطابق للمواصفات ومطابق لغرض المشروع ويتم إختبار الأسمنت عند بداية توريده للموقع قبل التشوين إما فى الموقع أو فى معامل مخصصه .


* إختبارات الجوده للأسمنت :
1 - تعين الوزن النوعى للأسمنت 
2 - تعين الوزن الحجمى للأسمنت
3 - تعين نعومة الاسمنت 
4 - القوام القياسى لعجينة الأسمنت
5 - تعين زمن الشك الإبتدائى والشك النهائى 
6 - ثبات حجم الأسمنت 
7 - مقاومة الضغط للأسمنت 

* تفاصيل هامه جدا :
1 - يكون الأسمنت المستخدم هو الاسمنت البورتلاندى (م.ق.م 4756 - 1 / 2006 ) أو البورتلاندى المقاوم للكبريتات ( م.ق.م 583 / 2005 ) أو الأسمنت متوسط الحراره ( م.ق.م 2149 / 1992 )
2 - لا يسمح بإستخدام الأسمنت البورتلاندى الحجر الجيرى أو الأسمنت البورتلاندى المحتوى على تراب المسارات الجانبيه للأسمنت ... وفى حالة أستخدام أسمنت مخالف لما ذكر أعلاه فى (1) يجب أن تتوفر الخبره فى استخدامه بنجاح وعلى أن يحقق الإشتراطات القياسيه المصريه الخاصه به وكذلك المتطلبات المذكوره بالكود .
3 - يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الكولوريدات أو القلويات عن .0.06 % من وزن الأسمنت .
4 - فى حالة توريد الأسمنت للموقع بالحاويات يتم الإنتظار فتره قبل إستخدامه حتى تكون درجة حرارته عند الإستخدام لا تزيد عن 75 درجه مئويه .

* تشوين الأسمنت :
* فى حالة تشوين الأسمنت على لى هيئة شكائر فيجب رصها على أرضيات خشبيه ويجب ان يسمح التوزيع للرصات بالتهويه المستمره وأيضا يجب رص الشكائر فى طبقات لا يزيد عدد الطبقات فى الرصه الواحده عن 10 طبقات .
* ضمان عدم تعرض الأسمنت لأشعة الشمس المباشره أو الرطوبه الأرضيه أو الأمطار وعوامل التعريه وذلك بتغطية الأسمنت بمشمع سميك لحمايته من عوامل التعريه 
* إذا زاد مدة تشوين الأسمنت عن شهر يتم أعادة أختبارت الجوده مرة أخرى والتاكد من صلاحيته للإستخدام .
تبعا للكود المصرى يمكن تخزبن الأسمنت لمده 6 شهور على التاكد من صلاحيته للإستخدام طبقا للمواصفات .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (28 مارس 2008)

*تابع إستلام مواد البناء وتشوينها*

2 - الركام ( الزلط أو السن أو الرمل ) 

* يجب عمل فحص بصرى للركام قبل التشوين ومراجعة شهادة الصلاحيه للاستخدام فى أعمال الخرسانه والصادره من المحجر وهل هو مطابق لمواصفات المشروع والمواصفات القياسيه أم لا ؟ والتأكد من عدم وجود أى مواد عضويه مثل الحشائش والنباتات ...الخ وكذلك عدم خلط الركام بأى مواد غريبه أو كتل طفليه سواء كبيره أو صغيره وعدم تغليف سطح حبيبات طبقة الركام بطبقه ناعمه من الطفله .

إختبارات الجوده للركام :
1 - إختبار التدرج الحبيبى للركام 
2 - ...... تحديد كمية الطين والمواد الناعمه للركام 
3 - ...... تعين كمية الشوائب العضويه بالركام الصغير 
4 - ..... تعين الوزن النوعى الظاهرى للركام 
5 - ..... تعين الوزن الحجمى للركام 
6 - ..... تعين النسبه المئويه للفراغات للركام 
7 - ..... تعين وزن المتر المكعب من الركام الخليط 
8 - ..... تعين مقاومة الركام الكبير للإحتكاك والبرى 
9 - ..... تعين إمتصاص الركام الكبير للماء 
10- .... تعين مقاومة الركام الكبير للتهشيم 
11- .... تعين دليل التفلطح للركام الكبير 
12- .... تعين دليل العصويه للركام الكبير 
13- .... تعين رقم الزاويه للركام الكبير
14- .... تعين الزياده الحجميه للرمل 

* تفاصيل هامه جدا :
1 - يجب أن يكون الركام مطابقا للمواصفات القياسيه إضافه إلى الحدود المذكوره فى الكود المصرى فى الجدولين ( 2-1) و (2-2) . 
2 - يجب أن تكون حبيبات الركام الطبيعى صلده وخاليه من المواد الضاره ويجب ألا تحتوى على مواد ضاره بالخرسانه أو بصلب التسليح مثل " بيريت الحديد أو الفحم " وألا تحتوى على شوائب عضويه .
3 - عند أستخدام الحجاره الكربوناتيه فيجب التأكد من خلوها من أى مكونات سيليسية أو كربونيه نشطه لها قابليه التفاعل مع قلويات الأسمنت منتجه تمددا أو شروخا غير مرغوب فيها كما يجب اللجوء لفحوصات الآشعه السينيه المتفرقه ( X- ray diffraction ) وتحاليل البتروجرافيه ( petrographic analysis ) .
4 - يمكن أستخدام ركام مصنع او ركام معاد استخدامه بشرط استيفائه حدود ومتطلبات المواصفات القياسيه ومواصفات المشروع وتشترط موافقة المهندس الإستشارى على ذلك .
5 - لا يقل معاير نعومة الركام الصغير عن 2.6 فى الخرسانه سابقة الإجهاد .
6 - يجب الا يتعدى المقاس الإعتبارى الأكبر للركام الكبير ( خمس ) البعد الأصغر بين جانبى شدة القطاع الخرسانى أو ( ثلث ) سمك البلاطه الخرسانيه او ( ثلاثة ارباع ) المسافه الخالصه بين أسياخ التسليح .
7 - لا يزيد المقاس الأعتبارى الأكبر للركام الكبير على 40 مم فى الخرسانه المسلحه كما لا يزيد على 25 مم فى الخرسانه سابقة الإجهاد .
8 - فى حالة عدم توافر الركام بالتدرجات الحبيبيه الوارده فى المواصفات القياسيه يمكن تحديد منحنيات تدرج حبيبى مناسبه بناء على دراسات وتجارب مختبريه وحقليه على أن يتم اختباره فى الخلطه الخرسانيه ويشترط موافقة الإستشارى على استخدامه .

* تشوين الركام :
* يجب تشوين الركام الكبير والصغير كل على حده بحيث تجنب تعرضه للتلوث أو الإختلاط بأى مواد اخرى 
* فى بعض الأحيان للمشاريع التى تحتاج لخرسانه خاصه يجب عمل أرضيه صلبه جيدة الصرف لتشوين الركام حسب مقاساته المختلفه طبقا للتدرج الحبيبى المطلوب .

ملحوظه "
يجب ان يتكون ركام الخرسانه من حبيبات الركام الصغير والركام الكبير وتكون المقاسات المختلفه للحبيبات موزعه توزيعا منتظما فى الخليط الشامل .


----------



## ماجدان (28 مارس 2008)

*تابع إستلام مواد البناء وتشوينها*

3 - حديد التسليح :

* يجب التأكد من سلامة صلب التسليح لالفحص البصرى قبل تشوينه فى الموقع وعدم وجود اى زيوت أو شحوم او اى مواد عضويه على سطحه وكذلك عدم وجود صدأ به .

* تشوين حديد التسليح :

يتم تشوين حديد التسليح بحيث يكون محميا من التعرض إلى الصدأ وذلك بألا يكون ملاصقا للأرض بحيث يتم وضعه فوق عروق خشبيه ويغطى بمشمع سميك لمنع تعرضه للرطوبه والأمطار وعوامل التعريه أو اى مواد تؤثر على تماسكه بالخرسانه .

ملحوظه :
يفضل تشكيل أسياخ التسليح ( تقطيع ) قبل الإستعمال مباشرة .

4 - الإضافات :
* يتم تشوين الإضافات فى عبواتها الأصليه مدونا عليها كافة البيانات المتعلقه بالإضافه طبقا لشروط التخزين والوارده بنشرة المنتج مع مراعاة الأحتياطات الخاصه عند درجات الحراره القصوى عند التخزين .
* يتم ذكر التعليمات الخاصه بالإستخدام أو أى أحتياطات أمن ضروريه وهامه مثل " هذه الأضافات كاويه أو سامه أو محدثه للصدا .... لايتم الإستخدام إلا بمعرفة الإستشارى ..... الخ " .
* عند التخزين لفترات كبيره يراعى ذكر أى تفاصيل يتطلب أتباعها عند الإستخدام مثل " التقليب أو دحرجة البراميل أو التخفيف ..... الخ "

5 - ماء الخلط والمعاجه "
* المياه الصالحه للخلطات الخرسانيه والمعالجه هى المياه الصالحه للشرب وفى حالة عدم توافر مصدر مياه مستمر بالموقع فإنه يمكن تخزين المياه بالموقع .
* ملحوظه :
** فى حلة عدم توافر الماء الصالح للشرب يمكن أستعمال ماء من مصادر أخرى ولكن بشرط أن يستوفى نفس شروط الماء الصالح للشرب مضافا إليه الآتى 
1- لا يزيد زمن الشك الإبتدائى للعينات المجهزه بهذا الماء بأكثر من 30 دقيقه عن زمن الشك الإبتدائى لعينات بنفس الأسمنت جهزت بالماء الصالح للشرب وعلى ألا يقل زمن الشك النهائى بأى حال من الاحوال عن 45 دقيقه .
2 - لا تقل مقاومة الضغط للمونه القياسيه بعد 7 و 28 يوما والتى أستعمل فيها هذا الماء عن 90 % من مقاومة الضغط لعينات مماثله جهزت بماء صالح للشرب عن نفس العمر مع أستخدام القالب القياسى لإختبار المونه القياسيه فى كلتا الحالتين .

** لا يسمح على الإطلاق بإستخدام ماء البحر فى خلطة الخرسانه المسلحه بجميع انواعها .

** يسمح بإستخدام ماء البحر ( عند الضروره ) فى خلط الخرسانه العاديه بدون تسليح ولكن على أن يتم تصميم خلطه بنفس الماء مع تحديد مستوى الأسمنت المناسب للخلطه للوصول إلى المقاومه المطلوبه للخرسانه وبشرط عدم ملامسة الخرسانه العاديه لسطح خرسانه مسلحه إلا فى وجود ماده عازله أو دهان يفصل بينهما " .

* تشوين المياه :
* يتم تشوين المياه فى حاويات مغلقه لا تسمح بحدوث تلوث للمياه بالمواد الضاره مثل الزيوت والأحماض والمواد العضويه وأى مواد قد تأثر تأثيرا متلفا على مكونات الخرسانه أو صلب التسليح .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (28 مارس 2008)

هكذا قد تم والحمد لله تجهيز الموقع وتشوين مواد البناء بصوره صحيحه 
والآن ما علينا إلا البدأ فى أعمال الحفر والأساسات 

لكن فى أنتظار مشاركاتكم للإضافه او التوضيح أو الإستفسار فيما هو أعلاه 


سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (29 مارس 2008)

*جداول ونمازج معماريه*

الآن إليكم الملفات المعماريه لتمنكم من قراءة اللوحات بشكل جيد 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (29 مارس 2008)

*تابع جداول ونماذج معماريه*

اليكم باقى الملفات


----------



## ماجدان (29 مارس 2008)

*تابع جداول ونماذج معماريه*

وأليكم ملف مصطلحات الأعمال الصحيه والكهربيه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (30 مارس 2008)

*صور لتشوين المواد بالموقع*

نقل وتشوين الأسمنت للموقع


----------



## ماجدان (30 مارس 2008)

*تابع صور تشوين المواد بالموقع*

تابع تحميل الأسمنت وتشوينه بالموقع


----------



## ماجدان (30 مارس 2008)

*تابع صور تشوين المواد بالموقع*

والآن الحديد وتشوينه


----------



## ماجدان (30 مارس 2008)

*تابع صور تشوين المواد بالموقع*

تشوين الحديد بالموقع


----------



## ماجدان (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نستكمل مراحل تنفيذ المنشأ بالموقع ونحن الآن فى صدد أعمال الحفر والأساسات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (13 أبريل 2008)

نبدأ الآن سويا فى تخطيط الموقع بالجير مثلا أو بأى طريقه لتحديد منطقة الحفر بحيث يتم الحفر برفرفه حوالى من 0.5 : 1.0 م لتسهيل وتبسيط عمليات الحفر وشغل الأساسات 
*-* يتم الحفر طبقا للرسومات الهندسيه الخاصه بالأساسات وسنجد أنه فى أغلب المشاريع يتطلب ويفضل حفر الموقع بالكامل 
سنجد فى ملاحظات لوحة الأساسات بند يطلب فيه " يتم الحفر بكامل الموقع " احيانا

ملحوظه :
* احيانا يكون الحفر هندسيا طبقا لأبعاد القواعد العاديه وذلك فى حالة التربه الطينيه أو الحجريه وخاصة فى المشاريع الصغيره جدا مثل ( بيوت الحراس والمنشآت الغرفه الواحده وليست الصالات طبعا أوقواعد خزانات صغيره او البوابات .... إلخ )

*-* يتم الحفر بإستخدام أحد معدات حفر التربه او بالعماله اليدويه " مرفق صور معدات الحفر "
فإما بإستخدام المجرفه الجرار ( اللودر ) أو المجرفه المجنزره ( الكاتينه )-(المعازق) أو بالعماله اليدويه 

ملحوظه :
تأتى المعدات المجنزره إلى الموقع محموله على عربات خاصه تسمى " الكساحه " نظرا لصعوبة سير المركبات المجنزره فى الطرقات ولمسافات بعيده (مرفق صورة الكساحه )

فى حاله التربه الرمليه يكون الحفر على شكل لبشه بكامل الموقع وتكون أبعاد اللبشه هى المحصوره بين نهايات القواعد العاديه الكبيره بالجوانب المتقابله من الجهات الخارجيه 
ونلاحظ أنه احيانا 
فى التربه الرمليه يتم الحفر على هيئة لبشه حتى منسوب بطنية الخرسانات المسلحه أو ظهر خرسانة القواعد العاديه ثم نقوم بعد ذلك بالتخطيط بالجير لتحديد أماكن القواعد الخرسانيه العاديه لحفرها يدويا هندسيا ...... وذلك فى حالة العاديه تكون قواعد وليست لبشه 
وإذا كانت العاديه لبشه بمساحة الموقع كله يتم الحفر حتى منسوب بطنية الخرسانه العاديه .
أستخدام ميزان القامه فى أستلام عمق الحفر :
1 - يتم اختيار روبير ثابت وملحوظ للموقع ويفضل عدم تغير الروبير على مدى مدة إنشاء المشروع ....... وليكن الروبير مثل رصيف أو منسوب معين ثابت اعلى منسوب لبياره معينه ..إلخ 
2 - يتم طبط افقية ميزان القامه فى اى مكان فى الموقع يسمح برأية كامل المسطح
3 - يتم وضع القامه عدله فوق منسوب الربير مباشرة وأخذ قراءة القامه فى هذه الحاله ولتكن 1.20م .
4 - يتم إضافة هذه القراءه إلى عمق الحفر المطلوب من خلال الرسومات وهو فى مشروعنا المقام والذى نحن بصدده هو 1.5م فتصبح القراءه النهائيه هى 2.70 م وهى المطلوبه أن نحصل عليها عند أخذ القراءه من على القامه وهى فى الحفر بشرط ان يكون الميزان فى نفس المكان .
5 - يتم وضع القامه فى الحفر وبدون تحريك الميزان من مكانه نهائيا يتم أخذ قراءة القامه ولتكن 2.45م وهذا معناه اننا مازلنا نحتاج زيادة الحفر بمقدار 25 سم لنصل للقراءه 2.70م والتى إذا طرحنا منها القراءه المأخوذه من القامه فى حالة الروبير والتى تعبر عن ( المنسوب من متوسط نقطه فى الموقع وحتى منسوب رؤية الجهاز ) سوف تعطينا 
2.70-1.20=1.5م وهو عمق الحفر المطلوب الوصول إليه 
وإذا كانت القراءه 2.87 م هذا معناه انه تم الحفر بمنسوب يزيد عن المطلوب بمقدار 17سم ويتم رد الحفر بإرتفاع 17 سم تقريبا للوصول للمنسوب المطلوب وهو 1.5م .

ملحوظه :
* عند وضع القامه فى الحفر يتم اخذ اكثر من نقطه عشوائيا بحيث كل نقطه تعبر عن المساحه حولها .
* لا يتم تحريك الميزان من مكانه وإن تم تحريكه ووضعه فى مكان آخر فيجب أخذ القراءه من جديد من القامه على الروبير وإضافتها لمنسوب الحفر المطلوب 1.5م ويكون الناتج هو المأخوذ به عن أخذ القراءه من الحفر وليس لنا اى علاقه بالقراءه السابقه إذ أنها تخص حالة ماكان الميزان فى مكانه الأول فقط .

ملحوظه :
يتم نقل الحفر لمسافه صافيه ابعد من بداية الحفر مسافه لا تقل عن 2.0 م .
يفضل نقل الحفر خارج الموقع بإستمرار أثناء الحفر وذلك بوجود عربات لنقل التربه الناتجه من الحفر خارجا إذ اننا سوف نردم بتربه نظيفه . ( مرفق بعض صور العربات )

ملحوظه:
* إذا كان الحفر بإستخدام اللودر فسيتم عمل مدب (طريق لنزول اللودر لمنسوب الحفر وخروجه منه ) على عكس أستخدام المجرفه الكتينه يتم الحفر بإستخدام الدراع والحفار فى أعلى منسوب ارض الموقع .
* يتم محاسبة المقاول عن الحفر هندسيا من واقع اللوح وليس من واقع الطبيعه .

الآن قد انتهينا من الحفر ونبدأ بدك ودمك الأرض جيدا .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (13 أبريل 2008)

*معدات حفر التربه ( مجرفه كاتينه )*

معدات حفر التربه 
مجرفه آليه 
حفاره ناعوريه 
حفاره محاربه


----------



## ماجدان (13 أبريل 2008)

*تابع معدات حفر التربه*

تابع معدات حفر التربه 
الدقاق او الجاكوش ويستخدم فى حفر التربه الصخريه 
الحافاره الناعوريه وتستخدم بحفر التربه بالكباشه


----------



## ماجدان (13 أبريل 2008)

*معدات نقل التربه*

تابع معدات نقل التربه


----------



## ليث مدني (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووريااستاذنا العزيز


----------



## ماجدان (14 أبريل 2008)

*عربة نقل المعدات المجنزره*

العربه الكساحه


----------



## ماجدان (14 أبريل 2008)

العربه الكساحه 
http://rapidshare.com/files/107282639/mb_380_6x6_catmac_dump_truck_hd1600_160ton.gif.html

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مطلك سليمان (17 أبريل 2008)

الخ سالدان
جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيك
ثمة ملاحظة صغيرة بخصوص الاسمنت --وهي تجنب الاستخدام للاسمنت وهو لايزال حارا اي منتج بنفس فترة الاستخدام
تحياتي


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا مهندس رامى 
وشكرا للمهندس هشام وسأحاول تنفيذ طلبك ولكن بعد كتابة كميه معقوله من المشروع 
وشكرا لمرورك أخت همسه .... على فكره اسم حضرتك جميل جدا ورقيق .

الأخ مطلك .... جزاك الله خيرا وأعتقد أنى اوضحت هذه النقطه عند التعامل مع الأسمنت السائب وحددت درجة حرارته وشكرا لإهتمامك
وانا من واقع هذا الموضوع ارحب بك يا بشمهندس طارق أخ مشاركا معنا فى الموضوع وفى أنتظار مشاركاتك الفعاله وأهلا وسهلا بك

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

فى وجود المياه الجوفيه يجب نزح المياه من الموقع قبل البدأ بأعمال تسوية الحفر وسند جوانبه إلى آخره 
*-* لإختيار نظام وطريقة نزح المياه 
هناك عدة اساليب تتوقف على طبيعة الموقع و المباني المجاورة و منسوب المياه الجوفية و طبيعة التربة و معدلات انجاز العمل .
ونحن فى مشروعنا هذا لتمام الإيضاح نعتبر أن الموقع بدون جيران

وعند وجود المياه الجوفيه يلزم منا نزح المياه وسحبها إلى خارج الحفر والموقع تماما ودفعها إلى أماكن مصرح تحويل المياه إليها وذلك بعمل شبكة مواسير سطحيه ( خراطيم مياه ) لنقل المياه بعيدا عن الموقع والمواقع المجاوره وذلك بعد سحبها بواسطة ماكينة سحب المياه .
إذا كان من الصعب تحويل المياه فيجب نقلها بعربات نقل المياه فورا لخارج الموقع .
وإذا كان منسوب المياه مايلبس أن يرتفع سريعا فيجب صب العاديه فور سحب المياه ويتم السحب والصب شغال أو أستخدام بعض الطرق لمنع تسرب المياه مؤقتا أو تأخيرها مثل الستائر المعدنيه 
ولكن يجب دراسة تأثير سمك الستائر الساندة على التصميم المعماري و الانشائي للمبنى فعادة مع الاسف يهمل المصممون هذا الموضوع و يضعون الأعمدة ملاصقة لحدود الارض و يهملون سمك الستائر الساندة
 
ملحوظه :
*-* فى حالة وجود جار 

أحذر ثم أحذر ثم أحذر نزح المياه بدون عمل أحتياطات تامين الجار حتى فى الحفر 
1 - في حالة القيام بالحفر لأعماق كبيرة اسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة يجب العمل على تأمين هذا الجار بدون تردد نهائيا مهما كانت التكلفه وذلك حسب طبيعة الأرض وتقرير الجسه وريبورت soil وذلك مثلا اما بصب الخوازيق الخرسانيه السانده لمنشأ الجار وذلك بطول حد الملكيه مع الجار أو بصب الحوائط الخرسانيه أو عمل الكمرات الخرسانيه أو أى طريقه لسند الجار أو الطريق " الرجاء الإنتباه إلى عمليات تأمين الجار جيدا "

2 - عند نزح المياه ووجود جار فإن سحب المياه يكون خلال قطر معين يحدده نوع التربه ومنسوب المياه الجوفيه وقوة ماكينة السحب وموقع السحب وطريقة سحب المياه ففى وجود جار فى كل الأحيان أو معظمها يقع الجار داخل حد هذا القطر فعند سحب المياه من موقعك يقل المنسوب قى الموقع ويقل أيضا منسوب المياه الجوفيه تحت تربة التأسيس للجار والتى ينتج عنها على الفور عند الجار أعادة ترتيب لجزيئات التربه ناتج خروج الماء من بينها فيحدث هبوط فى أساسات الجار يحدث عنها فى أغلب الأحيان هبوط فورى للأساسات وأنهيار بالمنشأ لقدر الله 
*-* فيجب بعد الدراسه للعوامل المؤثره على طول القطر المشار لها أعلاه أختيار الطريقه المناسبه لتأمين الجار ضد سحب المياه من أسفل تربة التأسيس الخاصه به وفى الأغلب تكون من خلال 
* استخدام ستائر معدنية Sheet Piles و هي مكلفة بالطبع
بالاضافة الى الخوازيق من مادة البنتونيت في حالة وجود مياه جوفية و ذلك للعمل على ثبات منسوب المياه الجوفيه أسفل اساسات المباني المجاورة لأن تغير منسوب أو تسرب هذه المياه من اسفل الاساسات المجاورة قد يؤدي الى هبوط هذه المباني .
ويجب 
دراسة تأثير سمك الستائر الساندة على التصميم المعماري و الانشائي للمبنى فعادة مع الاسف يهمل المصممون هذا الموضوع و يضعون الأعمدة ملاصقة لحدود الارض و يهملون سمك الستائر الساندة
 
أحيانا بيجى مقاولين عاملين ناصحين يحفر بجانب الجار وبعدين يسند بخوازيق عشان يسهل عملية صب الخوازيق وأستخدام أقل عدد من الخوازيق وذلك كما يقال فى لغة الشطرنج خطأ قاتل 
يا جماعه يجب صب الخوازيق أولا ثم الحفر وليس العكس لأن الخوازيق تعمل عمل التربه عند إزالتها حيث أنها تتحمل Stress الذى كانت التربه تتحمله بميول 2:1

الرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء دراسة عمليات تأمين الجار جيدا قبل البدأ بالحفر أو سحب المياه 
يا بشمهندسين دى من مبادىء مدرسة 1st CLASS ممنوع التهاون فيها " دى أرواح ناس " مش بس تخريب لممتلكات الغير والعامه وكمان هدم لأسم الهندسه المدنيه ولأسم المهندس المنفذ شخصيا 
أحيانا بتكون الأنهيارات فى لحظات يعنى مش هنلحق نصلح لو غلطنا 
أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووو الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع جيدا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما اوردة الاخ المهندس سالدان بخصوص المياه الجوفيه وسحبها وتدعيم المنطقة المحاذية للجدار يجب اخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة التالية:-
1- بخصوص الجدار الداعم مع الجار( بايلات او جدار استنادي sheet pile) انها تعمل على مبدأ كابولة Cantileaver لذلك اذا كان عمق الحفر كبير التفيكير بطريقة الدعم لهذه الكابولة.

2- يجب ان يستمر نزح (سحب) المياه حتى بعد صب الاساسات (بكافة انواعها) حيث يتم سحب المياه حتى يكون وزن الانشاء المبنى ( الاساسات الجدرار البلاطات) اكبر من قوة دفع الماء لان اي توقف في نزح المياه قد يؤدي الي تعويم الاساسات .

3- يجب عمل طبقة فلتر تحت الاساس وحول المبنى وشبكة تصريف في حال كون منسوب المياه الجوفية اعلى من منسوب طوابق التسويه.
4- تصميم جدران طوابق التسوية Basement في حال المياه الجوفية مثل متطلبات خزانات المياه ( من وضع فواصل مانعه للتسرب water stop )والعزل للخرسانة من الخارج.
5 هناك عدة طرق لنزح المياه تعتمد على منسوب المياه الجوفية ومنسوب التأسيس ونوعية التربه وهناك طريقتان
- عمل ابار لنزح المياه بواسطة مضخات غاطسة Submersible Pumpsطلمبات
يتم وصلها بشبكة انابيب.
- عمل اقنية حول المبنى تكون بمنسوب اخفض من منسوب التأسيس تنتهي ببئر في نهاية الاقنية ومن ثم يتم سحبها.

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

1 - فعلا يجب التدعيم للستائر السانده وهذا مرفق مع بعض الصور
2 - أيضا يجب أستمرار نزح المياه وذلك فى حالة ما إذا كان المنسوب مايلبس إلا أن يرتفع 
3 - موضوع العزل وال وw.s سوف نتطرق أليه بعد صب العاديه إنشاء الله 
4 - موضوع طرق سحب المياه جيده ولكن فى موضوعنا والمشروع المبسط الذى نحن بصدده سوف يكون بإستخدام ماكينة سحب مياه عاديه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

اتذكر أنى قد نفذت مشروع مدرسه بإشراف من المالك " هيئة الأبنيه التعليميه " بجمهورية مصر العربيه فرع مدينة الإسماعيليه وكان لسوء الحظ أن الموقع يقع بين ترعه من جانب والمصرف من الجانب اللآخر والترعه " ترعه فرعيه " يعنى ترعه كبيره ومصرفها بردو كبير وكان رشح المياه بالموقع مستمر تماما لدرجة مينفعش الوقوف فى أرض الموقع وكنت ببدل بمكنات السحب 
اللى تقريبا شبه شغاله 12 ساعه وراحه أربعه 
واخرى تكمل 12 ساعه وراحه أربعه وهكذا 
وبعد صب العاديه : لبشه بمساحة الموقع وأثناء تنفيذ القواعد المسلحه تعطل المشروع حوالى 2-3 أيام 
فلم أنزل الموقع وكنت أتابع بالتليفون مع الغفير ومقاول الماكينه ولمدة يومين أختلف الغفير مع مقاول الماكينة قتم وقف عملية سحب المياه دون أخبارى ولم أعلم إلا عندما ذهبت للموقع ووجدت المياه بإرتفاع سمك العاديه 30سم وأعلى من سمك حديد المسلحه بإرتفاع 60سم
يعنى تقريبا بإرتفاع 1م 
فكان منى إلا أن أمرت بعدم سحب المياه إلا فى معاد أحدده أنا قبل بدأ صب المسلحه بساعات وكانت فكرتى هو جعل الحديد مغطى بالماء وعدم تعرضه للهواء الجوى لعدم تمام الأكسده ومن ثم يتعرض للصدأ
واتذكر عندما أتى المالك وهو الأستشارى للمشروع : هيئة الأبنيه التعليميه قال سوف نغير حديد القواعد وكان قد يكلفنا وقتها ما يقرب من 61 ألف جنيه مصرى لكنى صممت أن الحديد بدون صدأ بإذن الله وفعلا بعد سحب المياه وأستلام الحديد تبين أن ما عليه هو قشرة فقط ملوثه من المياه وتم تنظيف الحديد والصب الفورى 
دائما الماء هو تحدى المهندس المدنى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

*صور ال Sheet Piles*

تصنيع ونقل الشيت بايل بإستخدام الأوناش


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحية للمهندس سالدان بخصوص الحالة التي ذكرتها ان الماء قد غطى حديد التسليح للاساسات بمقدار 60 سم .
هل تم التدقيق على منسوب التأسيس بعد نزح المياه وخصوصا ان قوة دفع الماء اكبر من وزن الخرسانة العادية ووزن حديد التسليح 
نحسب القوة المؤثرة على وحدة المساحة 1 م2 فيكون لدينا 

قوة دفع الماء للاعلى = 1* 1=1 طن للاعلى

قوة الدفع للاسفل 
وزن خرسانة النظافة = 0.3 *2.2 =0.66 طن للاسفل
وزن حديد التسليح = 0.120 * 1 = 0.12 طن للاسفل ( واذلك بافتراض ان سماكة الخرسانة المسلحة 1 م وحديد التسليح 120 كغم /م3
وعلية يكون قوة الدفع للاسفل = 0.66+0.12=0.78 طن <1 طن قوة دفع الماء 

وعليه فان طبقة الخرسانة سوف يكون قد تغير منسوبها للاعلى ؟؟؟

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

*تابع صور الشيت بيلز*

تجهيز Sheet piles قى الموقع


----------



## ماجدان (17 أبريل 2008)

والله يا هندسه مش عارف بس الحاله كما ذكرت بالضبط حتى عندما سحبنا المياه تم الصب بعد ساعات من أستلام الحديد فوريا ولم يتطرق منا احد لماذكرت وبصراحه مخطرش على بالى إلى الآن 
ارجوك .... ناقش معى هذا الموضوع أو مارأى حضرتك بطرح هذا الموضوع برقم 5 فى مشاكل تنفيذيه وحلول ؟؟
ونناقش الأراء 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرااا الك ممكن مناقشة هذا الموضوع وبحثة وذلك لاستفادة الجميع
والان ان شاء سأقوم في اضافتة كما ذكرت ؟

تحياتي لك


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

*صور تدعيم الشيت بيلز*

تدعيم الشيت بيلز بمكابس وكمرات


----------



## ماجدان (18 أبريل 2008)

*تابع*

استخدام ال sHEET PILES


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس سالدان على هذه الصور لاعمال الدعم بواسطة sheet piles وللاستفادة للجميع اوضح ما يلي
1- الصورة الاولى والثانية والثالثة: يستخدم هذا النوع من الدعم عند عمل الخنادق الطويلة Trench حيث يكون الدعم من الجهتين وعادة ما يكون هذا الدعم على مراحل كلما ازداد العمق ( يلاحظ مستويين من الدعم في الصورة الاولى).
2- الصورة الرابعة : دق الشيت بايل بواسطة الة الدق ( يستخدم هذا النوع من الشيت بايل عندما يكون قريب من البحر او المياه الجوفية حيث تعمل على منع ( تقليل)تسرب المياه ).
3- في الصورة الخامسة :هنا نلاحظ استخدام sheet pile لعمل جدران الاقنية للمياهcanal ( لحماية الارض الميطة من الفيضان) حيث يتم تثبيتها اولا ومن ثم الطمم خلفها حتى الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب وعادة ما يتم استخدام Anchore لتثبيت الشيت بايل يكون داخل الطمم.
4- في الصورة السادسة : استخدام Use Sheet Pile As Retaing Wall الشيت بايل كجدار استنادي ويتم استخدام الطمم المسلح Reinforced Backfill ويكون التسليح على شكل شبكة Net Steel يتم تثبيتها مع الشيت بايل على مستويات ويتم الطمم والدحل حسب المواصفات.

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## ماجدان (19 أبريل 2008)

*تابع*

السلام عليكم 

صور ماكينة سحب المياه وعربة نقل المياه


----------



## الجسر (20 أبريل 2008)

معلومات جيدة جدا ومفيدة بس لا تنسى الجهات الحكومية يجب التنسيق معها قبل البداء في العمل وإطلاعها بكامل التفاصيل


----------



## ماجدان (20 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا بمرورك م.جسر 
متشكر جدا وفعلا لا يتم البدأ فى اى مشروع بدون علم وموافقة الجهات المسؤله وذلك من عمليات الترخيص والتى نحن فيما بعدها الآن إذن أن الموضوع التنفيذ بالموقع بعد إستلام الرسومات المختومه والموافق بها على الترخيص للإنشاء .
وجزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (21 أبريل 2008)

اكرر التنبيه والرجاء بالأهتمام بموضوع الستائر المعدنيه السانده للجار وطرق التامين لنزح المياه 
أحيانا إذا كانت الأعماق المطلوب تركيب الستائر المعدنيه أو الألواح الخشبيبه إليها كبيره فيتم تسبيت الsheet piles بأستخدام ماكينات مخصصه تدقها فى التربه كما موضح فى بعض الصور المرفقه مما قد يؤثر بالضرر على المنشآت المجاوره وهنا يأتى لزوم عمل الخوازيق الخرسانيه والحوائط السانده .... إلخ والتى تكلمنا عنها أعلاه وذلك قبل البدء فى عملية الدق وأحيانا يؤثر أستخدام الحفر الدوار ( البريمه ) على المنشأ المجاور ناتج أهتزازات عمليات دق البريمه بالموقع .
ومن المهم جدا أن يكون زمن تنفيذ عمليات سند جوانب الحفر وحفر التربه ونزح المياه وتشييد الأساس أقل ما يمكن لضمان عدم حدوث أى تغيرات حجميه للتربه مع طول المده الزمنيه لتنفيذ المشروع.
ولكن فى مشروعنا الآن فالتبسيط كما ذكرنا سابقا اننا بدون جار فلا نحتاج لعمليات التأمين المختلف 
وبالنسبه لعمليات نزح المياه فتتم بالطريقه السطحيه بأستخدام ماكينتة سحب ( مضخة سحب )دون أستخدام الآبار أو الخنادق المستخدمه لتقليل المنسوب وتجميع المياه أو حتى بأستخدام المواسير المثقبه لتجميع المياه داخلها ثم سحب المياه .

والآن نبدأ بعمليات تثبيت التربه إذا لزم الأمر وعمليات الدمك لتربة التأسيس .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (2 مايو 2008)

*تثبيت ودمك التربه*

أحيانا تحتاج الأرض الطبيعيه للتثبيت والدمك لتصبح صالحه للتأسيس .
وقبل البدا فى عمليات تثبيت ودمك التربه يجب عمل معاينه لخواص التربه بالموقع من واقع الخبره الشخصيه والعمليه لدى مهندس التنفيذ لتحديد الطرق المناسبه لتثبيت ودمك التربه وأستخدام الآلات المناسبه .
ويتم تصنيف التربه حسب الجدول المرفق " جدول تصنيف التربه "

* تتعرض بعض انواع التربه للإنتفاش Swelling أو الأنكماش Shrinkage وذلك بتغير المحتوى الرطوبى Moisture ******* لها فيسبب هبوط غير منتظم للأساسات ولذا يتم عمل عمليات التثبيت والدمك للتربه فى الطبقات السطحيه للتربه لأعماق بسيطه أو بأضافة تربه اخرى توضع كاحلال للتربه الموجوده والغير صالحه للتأسيس 
ويتم تثبيت التربه أما 
1- ميكانيكيا عن طريق الدمك 
2- كيميائيا عن طريق إضافة مواد لتحسين خواص التربه 

* وفى الغالب يتم خلط ومزج التربه الغير المتجانسه للحصول على اخرى متجانسه وذلك بأستخدام المجارف الميكانيكيه لحفر عدة طبقات من التربه وخلطها وتستعمل المسلفه القرصيه Harrow Dics

* يستخدم الجير المطفى مع التربه الطينيه لأنه يعمل على تقليل معامل اللدونه ويضاف بكمية حوالى 3-9 % من وزن التربه الجاف .

* يستخدم الأسفلت أيضا بنسبة 5-7 % من حجم التربه لزيادة أستقرارها 

* يستخدم الأسمنت ايضا للأضافه فى عمليات التثبيت ولك بنسب معينه تحددها الكودات 

* تستخدم المواد الكميائيه بكثره فى عمليات التثبيت مثل كلوريدات الكالسيوم والصوديم ...........

ملحوظه :
يجب التنويه بإضافة الماء اثناء عمليات الخلط للحصول على أقصى كثافه جافه اثناء الدمك ( بأستخدام بروكتور ) مع أضافة زياده قدرها 1-2 % من الماء لحساب نسبة الفاقد نتيجة التبخر 

وللحديث بقيه مع أنواع معدات دمك التربه والتنفيذ بالمشروع الذى نحن بصدده 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسف لتأخر المشاركة في باب دعم جوانب التربة (وذلك لظروف خاصه) بالاضافة لما اسهب في شرحة المهندس سالندان بخصوص الدعم باستخدام الستائرة المعدنية Sheet Piles الا ان الاكثر منها انتشارا هي استخدام Concrete piles وخصوصا عندما تكون الاعماق كبيره وهنا ضغط ماء حيث يستخدم البلات المتجداورة والمتداخلة مع بعضها البعض لتعمل كجدار ساند retaing wall واذا كانت الاعمال كبيره للحفر هنا طريقتين للتدعيم
- اذا لم يكن هناك حدود جدار او خدمات يتم عمل Amchor للبايل بيحث يتوحل تصميم البايل من كاوبلي Cantileaver الى جسر (جائز) متعدد الفتحات Multi span beam.
- اذا كان هناك حدود جار فيتم تنفيذ الاساسات raft foundation على مراحل ويتم تدعيم البايلات بها وذلك عن طريق جسور معدنية او خرسانية وعمل جسر رابط للبايلات في الاعلى ( سيت تزويدكم بالصور لذلك).
وفي حالة البالات المتدخلة يتمكن التقليل لحد كبير من تسرب المياه وكلك قدرتها الكبيره على دعم التربة والمنشأت المتجاوره.

مع تحياتي للجميع 

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## اعجال (14 مايو 2008)

*جمع مشاركات العضو سالدان في ملف ليسهل تحميلها*

لقد جمعت مشاركاتك في التفيد ووضعته في ملف وارجو منك ان تسامحيني في دلك ولأجل يسهل لأخواننا واخواتنا متابعة وحفظ المعلومات القيمة التي سردتها في هده المشاركة وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*معدات دمك التربه*

*-* بعض أنواع معدات دمك التربه :

1 - الحادلات ملساء الدواليب ( Steel Wheal Rollers ) 
* تصنف هذه الحادلات أما بالنوع أو الوزن وهى أما ثنائية أو ثلاثية الإطارات يستخدم الإطار الخلفى فى الحركه ويكون الأمامى حر للدوران يمين ويسار وتعتبر الحادلات الثلاثيه هى الأكثر كفاءه على الإطلاق وذلك لتمركز الضغط تحت الدولاب الأوسط ودواليب الحادله عباره عن أسطوانات حديديه فارغه يمكن ملئها بالرمل أو الماء لزيادة وزنها وبالتالى زيادة ضغط التماس الواقع على التربه اسفل الدواليب 
* تستخد مع التربه المحببه أى الرمليه والحصويه ووالصخور المكسره 
ملحوظه 
* لا تصلح لدمك التربه الطينيه 

2 - الحادلات رئوية الإطارات ( Pneumatic-tyred Rollers ) 
* تكون أما ذاتية الحركه أو تسحب بالجرارات وتتكون من عدة إطارات موضوعه فى الامام والخلف تصنع هذه الإطارات من المطاط وتملىء بالهواء المضغوط بضغط معين حسب الحاجه 
* يتم الدمك بطريقة العجن 
ملحوظه 
* عتد البدأ بأستخدام الماكينه يتم خفض ضغط الإطارات ليقل ضغط التماس الواقع على التربه وبتكرار مرور الماكينه على نفس الخط يتم رفع ضغط الإطارات ليزداد ضغط التماس تحتها إلى ان يصل للحد الأعلى الموجود فى المواصفات فى مراحل الدمك النهائيه 
* يتم تغير ضغط الإطارات من داخل كابينة القياده فى المعدات الحديثه 

3 - حادلات مدقبه ( أضلاف/حوافر الغنم ) (Sheep-foot Rollers )
* وتكون أيضا أما ذاتية الحركه أو مسحوبه بالجرارات وتتكون من أسطاونه حديديه فارغه مثبت على سطحها الخارجى بروزات ( أقدام ) حديديه مختلفة المقاطع والاطوال وقد تكون هناك أكثر من أسطوانه وجميع الاسطوانات مثبت على محور أفقى ويمكن زيادة وزن الأسطوانه بملئها بالماء او الرمل لزيادة ضغط التماس 
* يتم الدمك بطريقة العجن 
* بتحريك الماكينه على التربه تخترق الحوافر ( الأقدام ) التربه من أعلى إلى اسفل ويتم تقليب وعجن التربه مع تكرار المرور على الخط الواحد يتم الدمك 
* تستخدم مع التربه الطينبه 
ملحوظه 
* لا تستخدم مع التربه الرمليه 
* يجب ألا يزيد سمك طبقة الدمك عن طول البروز ( القدم ) الواحد 

4 - الصفائح والأقدام ( Vibratory Steel Plates )
* تستخدم فى دمك المساحات الضيقه فى المواقع مثل الأرصفه وحفريات الصرف وحفريات تركيب المواسير والكبلات 

5 - حادلات اهتزازيه ( Vibratory Rollers )
* يتم تركيب هزاز على اى معده من المعدات السابقه 
* تستخدم فى دمك التربه المفكوكه مثل الرمل والحصى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*صور معدات دمك التربه*

صور حادلات ملساء الدواليب


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*تابع صور معدات دمك التربه*

تابع صور حادلات ملساء الدواليب


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*تابع صور معدات دمك التربه*

صور حادلات رئوية الإطارات


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*تابع صور معدات دمك التربه*

صور حادلات اضلاف الغنم


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

*تابع صور معدات دمك التربه*

صور معدات الصفائح والأقدام

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 يونيو 2008)

والآن فى مشروعنا الحالى 
وبفرض ان التربه رمليه 

* نبدا بفتح المياه على ارض الموقع وغمر كامل الحفر بالماء حيث تترك المياه مفتوحه فتره تكفى لغمرها تماما بالماء وبأرتفاع مناسب وليكن 5 سم وذلك حتى نسمح للتربه بالهبوط قدر الإمكان تحت تأثير وزن المياه ونترك الحفر حتى يجف تماما 
* نبدا بأختيار معدة الدمك المناسبه ولتكن ملساء الدواليب " القراص ".......... ولتكن بالحجم والوزن الذى يراه المهندس المنفذ مناسبا للموقع
* نتبع مواصفات الدمك الخاصه بكودات المنطقه والمنصوص عليها من قبل مواصفات المشروع 

* أفضل شخصيا أتباع المواصفات الألمانيه فى عمليات دمك التربه "Pohle Of Aachen T.H. Germany " 
والتى تنص على ان تكون عدد دورات معدة الدمك على الخط الواحد من 4 - 8 دوره وتكون حركة المعده إلى الأمام ثم إلى الخلف بسرعه تقريبا 20 كم/ ساعه .

ملحوظه
* طبعا يغمر الحفر بالماء فى الحاله التى يكون فيها الحفر جافا ولا يحتوى على مياه كان قد تم سحبها فى مرحلة سحب المياه من أرض الحفر .
* يراعى رش الخط الذى تتحرك فوقه المعده بالماء " رش وليس غمر"
* توفر بعض الشركات العملاقه كتالوجات للمعدات المستخدمه من قبل الشركه المنتجه للمعده توضح تلك الكتالوجات كفاءة الماكينه وكيفية الدمك وقيم ضغط التماس بين الإطارات وسطح التربه وجداول توضح وزن المعده وعدد الإطارات .... إلخ وذلك فى المشاريع القوميه العملاقه 

مرفق إليكم بعض الجداول التى يمكن الاستعانه بها . 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (11 يونيو 2008)

* أحيانا تحتاج التربه لإضافة تربة أخرى " تربة إحلال " وذلك حسب المواصفات المتبعه فى المشروع من خلال تقارير التربه والملاحظات المدونه برسومات الأساسات والملاحظات من خلال أستشارى الموقع والمصمم

* تكون تربة الأحلال خليط من كسر الأحجار مثل الدلوميت والزلط وكسر الأحجار الجيريه والبدره البيضاء الناتجه من طحن الأحجار الجيريه بحيث تكون طبقه من التربه المتجانسه التى تحسن من خواص التربه الأساسيه وتزيد من قدرة تحملها وتوزيع الإجهادات بطريقه منتظمه وكمان بتشتغل زى مصفاه للمياه الجوفيه إن وجدت 

* بعد معرفة الأرتفاع المطلوب لطبقة الإحلال يتم تكعيب الطبقه المطلوبه وإحضار النقله من المحاجر ويتم فردها بإستخدام اللودر بمساحة الموقع مع رش المياه أثناء الفرد ويفضل إذا كان الإرتفاع كبير أن يتم الفرد على طبقات ودمكها بارتفاع 25 سم لكل طبقه 

* يمكن الدمك باللودر فى حالة طبقات الإحلال إذ أنها كسر للحجاره وإن كان بدون شك الصح أستخدام " القراص " المعده ملساء الدواليب المذكوره سابقا

ملحوظه 
* أحيانا يكون الدمك أكثر من اللازم فيحدث لعينه من التربه لدونه - حاجه أسمها - " سوسته " وهى تصبح عينة التربه كالسوسته يعنى تلاقى العينه تحت عجلة اللودر بتنزل وبتطلع من أمام العجله ولما العجله تترفع من على العينه وتبقى على العينه المرتفعه تجد الجزء اللى هبط يرتفع تانى وهكذا وذلك ناتج دملك هذه العينه بنسبه تتعدى المطلوب وفى هذه الحاله يجب رفع تلك العينه باللودر وإحلال عينه أخرى مكانها وأعادة الدمك لها مره أخرى لأنه لا يمكن معالجتها أوتركها إذ أنها تزيد من نسبة الهبوط غير المنتظم فى هذه المنطقه

وبذلك تم دمك التربه ووضع طبقه من تربه الإحلال ودمكها وأصبحت الآن التربه صالحه للتأسيس 
ونبدأ بعد ذلك فى أعمال الخرسانات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mnci (16 يونيو 2008)

وجدت لك موقع تعليمى للاتوكاد 2009
autocad 2009 tutorials
http://autocady.blogspot.com


----------



## mnci (17 يونيو 2008)

لكنى اضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/


----------



## ماجدان (9 يوليو 2008)

جدول تصنيف التربه 
جدول كمية الاسمنت المضافه عند الدمك 
جدول أستخدام الحادلات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 يوليو 2008)

*تابع جداول الدمك*

جداول حمل الإطارات وضغط التماس 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 يوليو 2008)

طبعا لا أرفق هذه الجداول للحفظ أو الإستخدام وإنما للعلم والإطلاع والخبره ومعرفة المنهج العلمى الهندسى الصحيح 
ونحن نكتفى كمهندسين مدنى خبره وعلى كفاءه عاليه بالتنفيذ كما ذكرت مسبقا ويكفى أتباع المواصفات الألمانيه المذكوره سابقا مع رش الماء واختيار نوع الماكينه 
بينما فى المنشآت والمشاريع العملاقه ( مساحات مفتوحه وشركات ضخمه ) 
نرجع ونستخدم كل كلمه بالجداول المرفقه 

سوف ننتقل بعد قليل لأعمال النجاره المسلحه والخرسانات العاديه والمسلحه 
ونبدأ بعمل الخنزيره 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (10 يوليو 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع ، ولدي سؤال بخصوص كيف في المواقع يتم الربط بين Slab و Beam
> فبعد صب الأعمدة والجسور كيف يتم وضع البلاطات بعدها وكيفية صبها؟ وكيف يتم ربطها بينها وبين الجسور؟
> ...


 مرحبا بك ايها العبد الفقير 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل هذه الإستفسارات لها عندنا نصيب كبير جدا فى موضوعنا أو هى الموضوع أساسا ولكن أفضل ان نلقى المحاضرات بالترتيب حتى يتسنى لنا الإحساس فعليا بالتنفيذ ومراحله كأننا فى موقف بالفعل 
وإن كنت حضرتك مستعجل على الإستفسارات يمكن وضعها فى موضوع جديد منفرد وطرحه على السايات وسيشارك به كبراء الاساتذه المهندسين بالسايت وساحاول ان اكون أولهم 
وشكرا على المرور الكريم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (21 يوليو 2008)

*إستلام نقلة الخشب ( عدة النجار المسلح )*

أعتذر بشده عن توقف العمل بالموقع ولكن بسب مشاغل كثيره هذه الأيام 
والآن على مهندسين التنفيذ لدينا أستلام نقلة الخشب ( عدة المقاول النجار المسلح ) وتشوينها 

على مهندسى التنفيذ أستلام الأخشاب 

1 - العروق 
* مصنوعه من خشب فلليرى بمقاسات (4X4 , 5x5 , 6x6 ) بوصه
وفى الغالب تكون 4*4 بوصه بأطوال مختلفه تتراوح من 3 : 6 متر 

2 - ألواح لتزانه 
* مصنوعه من خشب اللتزانه بمقاسات ( 1x4 ,1x5 , 1x6 ,1x8 ) بوصه 
وفى الغالب ستجد 
الواح عشره = لوح لتزانه بسمك 2.5 سم وعرض 10 سم = (1*4)بوصه 
ألواح 12 = لوح لتزانه بسمك 2.5 سم وعرض 12 سم = (1*5) بوصه تقريبا 
وباطوال 4 متر تقريبا على حسب 

3 - ألواح بونتى 
* مصنوعه من خشب البونتى بمقاسات (2x8 ,2x9 ) بوصه

4 - أنواع اخرى من الألواح 
* ألواح موسكى 
* ألواح بغدادى 
*ألواح كونتر 

ولكن فى الغالب لا يحتوى موقعنا البسيط على هذه الأنواع من الأخشاب الأخرى إذ أن المقاول يكتفى بالتعامل بألواح اللتزانه والعروق فى تنفيذ الشده الخشبيه 

5 - القمط الحديديه
* هى ماسك حديد من مقاسين الصغيره والكبيره لربط الأخشاب مع بعضها 


وعلى مهندسين الموقع الآن أستلام العده الخشبيه بوجود الغفير والمقاول حتى يعلم دائما مهندس الموقع بما فى موقعه ( الذى دخل وخرج ) وحتى لا تكون هناك أختلافات بين بعض الأطراف مهندس الموقع والمقاول على هلاك بعض العده أو فقدانها على سبيل المثال


وعلى المهندس الموجود بالموقع الآن 

* إستلام العروق لو امكن بالعدد ( إذا كانت الكميه صغيره ) وتشوينها بأماكن يسهل أستخدامها ولا تعوق التنقل بالموقع ولا تكون عرض للتلف كاكسر والتشقق والتفلق 
أحذر أستلام العروق المدوره ( التى برتها عوامل التعريه ) يجب أن يكون العرق قائم وقوى وغير مكسور او ملحوم وقائم الزوايا الأربعه 
* إستلام ألواح اللتزانه وتشوينها وحدها وليس مع العروق وان يتم التشوين لألواح العشره على حدى من ألواح ال12 ويراعى أيضا التشوين حسب الأطوال وذالك لتسهيل استخدامها والوصول إليها أثناء الحاجه دون عناء أو تعب 
*إستلام ألواح البونتى وتشوينها سويا أيضا 
*إستلام فضل الألواح والعروق وتشوينها وحدها وهى عباره عن بقايا كسر الالواح والعروق والتى تكون بين أربع وأنصاص ( ربع متر ونصف متر وغير ذلك من الأطوال )
*إستلام الطفش وهو الهالك من الألواح والعروق والذى يكون بمثابة أخشاب ليس لها شكل منتظم ولا طول معروف ( خشب هالك متآكل )
*إستلام القمط وتشوينها حسب مقاسها 

إحذر مهندس الموقع المسؤل تخزين الخشب والحريق 
إحذر ثم إحذر ثم إحذر 
مصيبه كبرى لإهمال جميع المتواجدين بالموقع من مهندس حتى الغفير للسماح بإشعال النيران للتدفئه أو عمل الطعام والشراب دون حرص من العمال أو الغفير بالقرب من تشوينات الخشب 
أنبه مرارا وتكرارا على هذا الموضوع لأنه أحيانا بل دائما يسبب مشاكل لا يمكن الإلمام بها من إتلاف كميات كبيره بالخشب وأحيانا بالعناصر الخرسانيه إذا كان الصب حديثا وعنه بالأرواح والجيران 
مصيبه أرجو الإنتباه لها 

وأيضا على مهندسين الموقع مراجعة تكعيب الحفر من الموقع بالتكعيب من واقع الرسومات ومطابقته حتى يتم حصر اعمال الحفر ومحاسبة المقاول عليها ولمعرفة ما إذا كان هناك زياده بالحفر أو تقليل عن الرسومات قبل البدء بأعمال النجاره المسلحه للأساسات 
وطبعا هناك أعمال حصر لجميع مراحل التنفيذ لا نتطرق إلى تفاصيلها ليسعنا الوقت من تنفيذ المشروع 

سنبدأ المرحله القادمه بعمل الشده الخشبيه ( الجوانب ) للخرسانه العاديه .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (21 يوليو 2008)

يجب أستخدام الاخشاب بالشده الخشبيه قدر معين من المرات على حسب نوع العنصر فى الشده ونوع المنشأ 
وذلك مرفق بالجداول الآتيه 
والتى هى غير متبعه بالفعل طبعا 
فمين من المقاولين على مستوى عالمنا العربى خاصة المصرى يمكن ان يستخدم عرق أربع مرات ويرميه او يستخدم لوح خمس او ست مرات ويشترى غيره 

بصراحه لو أنت اشتريت عده خشب أى كميه هتبيع خرده وتشترى جديد زى الجداول ما بتقول ؟؟
بدون تعليق :87:
متروك لك ....................

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 يوليو 2008)

*الفرق بين المهندس ... تنفيذى وأستشارى*

أولا قبل أستكمال العمل بالموقع 
أنبه على مهندسين التنفيذ لدينا بالموقع بالتواجد بصفه مستمره أثناء العمل 
أى أن هناك فرق كبير جدا بين مهندس الموقع التنفيذى ومهندس الموقع الإستشارى 
كثير من مهندسين التنفيذ يعتمد على المقاول والصنيعيه فى تنفيذ الأعمال ويخيل له أن مهمته إستلام الأعمال فى نهاية اليوم وأحيانا كثيره فى نهاية المرحله وتسليمها بالتابعيه للإستشارى ولكن .......... إذ ما الفرق بينك كمهندس تنفيذى ومهندس إستشارى ؟
الفرق كبير جدا جدا 
المهندس التنفيذى هو الذى يأمر بالاعمال والذى يعطى اشارات وأرشادات تنفيذها وليس المقاول وإنما المقاول هو أداة التنفيذ والصنيعيه يجب أن ينفذوا تبعا لما يأمر ويرشد له مهندس الموقع التنفيذى وليس للمقاول ان ينفذ من واقع نفسه ويستلم المهندس فى آخر اليوم أو آخر المرحله هذا بالطبع ليس للتقليل من شان وخبرة المقاولين والصنيعيه ولكن لتوضيح الأعمال وترتيب منظومة العمل وتحديد المهام والمسؤليات بل إن هناك كثير من المقاولين والصنيعيه الذين يمتلكون الخبره الكبيره والتى أحيانا تفوق خبرة حديثى التخرج والتى ينقلوها من الأستشارين الكبار ناتج العمل معهم إلى مهندسين حديثى الخبره 
وتواجد المهندس بصفه مستمره فى جميع الاعمال يوفر كثيرا جدا من ورود أخطاء لا حصر لها يصعب أحيانا أخذ قرار ما بشانها إما لإنتهاء العمل وإما لصعوبة الفك والعوده للبدايه أو للخلاف على التعويض من رواتب اضافيه لكل العاملين ...........إلخ من مشاكل وحسابات نتحسب لها 
ويبقى الذى أمامنا إيجاد حلول لتحويل الخطا لما يشبه الصح او جعله غير مؤثر 
ثم يأتى دور الإستشارى صاحب الخبره الأكثر من 25 سنه بكل ما لديه من علم لينقل الأمان للمالك ويرى أن كان العمل مطابق للمواصفات المتبعه لدى الكود أم لا أو ان ما هناك قد فات على مهندس التنفيذى أو أن مهندس التنفيذ تجاهل تنفيذ شيئا بعينه أو ما شابه ذلك 

أرجوا من مهندسى الموقع التنفيذين الإلتزام بمسؤلياتهم تاجه العمل 
وتقبلو منى فائق الإحترام 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 يوليو 2008)

نبدأ الآن معا فى عمل الخنزيره 
والخنزيره تحليقه من العروق ( خشب الفلليرى 4*4 بوصه ) تحيط بالمبنى ( موقع الحفر ) 


فؤائد عمل الخنزيره 
1 – توقيع محاور المبنى ( محاور القواعد عاديه ومسلحه ومحاور الأعمده ومحاور ....)
ولعل ذلك الغرض الأساسى من تنفيذ الخنذيره لدى كثير من المهندسين إن لم يكن كلهم على الإطلاق 

2 – تثبيت الشده الخشبيه الخاصه بالأساسات بها 

ولكن بالنسبة لى 
* فهى تعنى لى أحاطة موقع الحفر والعمل وفصله عن باقى مساحات الموقع الاخرى وحده عن المنشآت المؤقته فى الموقع إذ أنها من تعريفها الهندسى ( تحليقه من العروق ) 
والاهم بالنسبة لى هو تثبيت الشده الخشبيه للأساسات بها 
فأنا أرى أن هناك أكثر من طريقه لتأكيس المحاور خصوصا بالمشاريع البسيطه والتى محاورها أفقيه ورأسيه وقليلة العدد وواضحه وغير معقده 
فمثلا لو تم صب لبشه عاديه بمساحة الموقع يمكن توقيع المحاور عاليها بالطباشير ( الجير ) أو بالإسبراى الرش أو بالخيط المحبر أو بشد الخيطان متعامده على بعضها البعض والمثبته بخيطان أخرى هى حدود المبنى وتثبت تلك الخيطان بخوابير خشبيه أو حديديه عند الاركان وعند أوائل بدايات ونهايات المحاور ويمكن عمل ذلك قبل صب العاديه ايضا وفى الحقيقه نرى أن تلك الطرق مأخوذه من طريقة الخنذيره 


تنفيذ الخنزيره 

تدق العروق لعمل التحليقه بحيث يكون ظهرها فى منسوب أفقى واحد تماما يتم طبط هذا المنسوب بدقه بواسطة ميزان المياه
تبعد التحليقه عن حدود الحفر بحوالى 2.00 م على الأقل من جميع النواحى 
فى الغالب يكون رصيف الشارع هو صفر المبنى وعليه تعمل الخنزيره

تثبت العروق فى الارض بخوابير كل 1م تقريبا بحيث تكون الخوابير خلف خلاف لضمان عدم الحركه الأفقيه وايضا بالزرجنه بالأسلاك والربط بالحبال ( حبال السلبه )
يتم عمل اوتاد ( تضأير لعروق الخنزيره بواسطة عروق أخرى تغرز فى جوانب الأتربه كلما أمكن ذلك 
عمل التقويات للخنذيره بإستخدام المشتركات والقبايب والخوابير والربط بالحبال ايضا 
على مهندسى التنفيذ المتواجدين بالموقع إستلام الخنذيره كقطعه واحده 

1 – التأكد من أستقامة الخنذيره 
2 – التأكد من أفقيتها بإستخدام ميزان المياه 
3 – التأكد من التثبيت بالخوابير 
4 – التأكد من التقويات الكامله من أوتاد وزراجين وقبايب ومشتركات 
5 – التأكد من ان زوايا الخنذيره قائمة الزاويه 
6 – تراجع أبعاد الأرض بين الخنذيره وما حولها بالأبعاد على الرسومات للتأكد من عدم وجود ترحيلات تأدى بدورها بترحيلات بالمحاور عند توقيعها على الخنذيره 

ونأتى الآن بعد إستلام الخنذيره بتوقيع المحاور عاليها 

توقيع المحاور على الخنذيره (أد المحاور )
1 - يتم فرد شريط القياس مره واحده بكامل طوله على طول أستقامة الخنذيره 
2 – وعلى الخنذيره عند المسافات المقابله لمثيلها على الرسومات يتم دق مسمارين متلاصقين على الخنذيره ليعبرو عن نقطة تثبيت المحور وبتم توقيع باقى المحاور بجمع المسافات بين المحاور بالتتابع ( التتالى )
أى إذا تم تو قيع المحور الأول على بعد 3م على شريط القياس وكان بين ذلك المحور والمحور الذى يليه 1.5 على الرسومات فإن المسمارين التاليين والمعبران عن المحور التالى يدقا على الخنذيره عند قراءه على الشريط = 3 + 1.5 = 4.5 متر وهكذا بالتتابع 
ولا يقاس البعد بين المحاور على حدى لضمان عدم ترحيل سنتميترات تتجمع فى النهايه عند آخر محور مكونه ترحيل كبير بالمينى 
وننتهى من هذا الضلع بتوقيع آخر محاوره 
3 – ننتقل إلى الضلع المقابل وفى الغالب يكون موازيا للضلع السابق والذى تم تحرير محاوره كامله ولكن يتم التوقيع عكسيا أى نبدأ بالمحور الأخير فى الضلع المقابل والذى أنتهينا منه للتو وذلك لضمان سلامة القياس والتأكد من تقابل المسامير أى أستقامة المحاور 
4 – يتم عمل شيشنى آخر بالقياس بين الباكيات ( بين المحاور ) على حدى لمطابقة المسافات والأبعاد بين المحاور والرسم 
5 – يتم عمل نفس الخطوات مع الضلعين المتعامدين مع الضلعين السابقين والمكملين للمبنى بفرض ان المبنى على شكل مضلع من أربعة أضلاع متعامده 
6 – يتم شد الخيطان بين المسامير لتعبر عن المحاور ذاتها 

ملحوظه 
* في حالة وجود جزء دائري بالمبنى فيعمل له بكار بالخيط بعد تحديد مركز الدوران إذا كان الدوران صغيراً وإذا كان المنحنى غير دائري أو كان دائري ذو مركز بعيد فإننا نلجأ إلى طريقة الإحداثيات وخطوط التحشية.
* إذا كان بالأرض منخفضات كثيرة في ضلع ما فتعمل الخنزيرة في منسوب باقي الأضلاع معلقة في الهواء على قوائم من عروق 3×3 بوصة وتدكم جيداً.
* يتم دق المسمارين للتعبير عن محاور الأعمده الموضحه بلوحة المحاور الخاصه بالمينى 
* يدق مسمار واحد للتعبير عن محور القاعده أو الميده بالإتفاق 

فى مشروعنا هذا سنبدأ بعمل شدة جوانب العاديه وتوقيع المحاور دون اللجوء إلى عمل الخنزيره إذ ان المشروع بسيط جدا فلا داعى من أهدار كثير من الأخشاب لعمل التحليقه ( الخنذيره )

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 يوليو 2008)

*صورة الخنذيره*

الآن أليكم 
شكل مبسط لخنزيره تحلق موقع العمل صوره عثرت عليها من النت 
وأخرى لشريط القياس المستخدم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير م أحمد تكرم .......و ايه جبت سمك و لا ......... ؟!! بس الإستشاري بيكون خبرة 15 سنة فأكثر و ليس 25


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (30 يوليو 2008)

سالدان قال:


> تبعد التحليقه عن حدود الحفر بحوالى 2.00 م على الأقل من جميع النواحى
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات



تحياتي لك صديقي العزيز م. احمد ( سالدان ) / مع تقديري الكبير للجهد المبذول من قبلك في هذا الموضوع . 

لقد تقدمت بشرح كافي ما شاء الله عن عمل " الخنزيرة " فرغبت ان اتوج هذا المجهود ببعض النقاط التي ارى انه من الضروري التنويه اليها والتي قد تغيب عن المهندسين حديثي التخرج بما يخص موضوع عمل " الخنزيرة " : 

1- مسافة ال 2م التي تبعد من حدود الحفر / و التي ذكرها اخي م.سالدان في مشاركته الاخيرة ... تؤخذ من خلال معرفة ما يسمى " بالرفرفة " وهي المسافة ما بين طرف العمود الخارجي وما بين نهاية القاعدة العادية ( صبية النظافة pcc ) .... وتضاف اليها مسافة معقولة لترك مجال كافي للعمال للتحرك ونصب " الخنزيرة "
وقد تتراوح هذه المسافة حسب ظروف الموقع وقياس القواعد . 

2- قبل البدء بال " الخنزيرة " من المهم جدا" القيام / بترحيل اركان المبنى وهي النقاط الخارجية المحددة لحدود المبنى والمثبتة اما من الدوائر المختصة او من الاستشاري ومهندس المشروع .
وعملية الترحيل هذه تخضع للمسافة الامنة التي لن يصلها اعمال حفر وردم ... الخ.
وتتم عملية الترحيل بنقل كل ركن على حده بالاتجاهين المتعامدين X,Y بالمسافة المطلوبة على ان يتم مراعاة الدقة بالحفاظ على امتداد هذه النقطة مع النقطة الاساسية .

3-في كثير من الاحيان يقوم النجار بتثبيت مسامير المحاور ,,, وتثبيت مسامير اخرى لوجه الاعمدة .. وهنا يجب التاكد عند شد الخيوط بين نقطتين متقابلتين ( اي محور واحد مثل 3-3 ) ان يكون الخيط المشدود بين اكس العمود من الجهتين ,, او بين وجه العمود من الجهتين ايضا " ( مع ضرورة ان يكون الخيط في اكس العمود ) .. 
بحيث يكون الخيط قد تقاطع بين حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( في حال ربط بين المحاور ) ,,, او ان يكون على بعد من حديد التسليح بسافة الغطاء الخرساني ( في حال ربط الخيط على وجه الاعمدة ) .
وهنا انوه بضرورة ان تكون المسامير مثبتة على اساس المحاور لا الاوجه ففي كثير من الاحيان لا تكون الاعمدة كلها على نفس المحور تماما" . 

4- يراعي عدم ازالة "الخنزيرة " حتى يتم صب الاعمدة ( nic column ) فبعد صب القواعد المسلحة سنحتاج الى " الخنزيرة " للتاكد من محاور الاعمدة وضمان وجود الاعمدة في اماكنها الصحيحة بالنسبة للقواعد . 

هذا ما وددت ان انوه اليه مع شكري الجزيل للمهندس احمد .


----------



## ماجدان (31 يوليو 2008)

جرجس كامل قال:


> في حالة اختلاف طبيعة التربة عما ورد بتقرير الجسات ماذا افعل؟؟؟


 
الزميل / جرجس كامل
مساء الخير........... سؤال حضرتك غير فعلى بالمره إن لم يخوننى فهمى للسؤال !!!

لم يمر على أو على احد زملائى أبدا ان يختلف تقرير الجسه عن طبيعة التربه بالموقع
وإلا فإننا قد أخذنا جسه لموقع غير الموقع و تربه غير التربه ........ وهذا بالطبع يتتطلب أعادة أخذ عينه أخرى جديده وتحليلها معمليا دون الرجوع للعينه الأولى نهائيا وإعادة الإختبارات وتحديد جهد التربه من جديد وتحديد منسوب المياه الجوفيه وطريقة الحفر وعمق الحفر ونوعية الأساس ........... إلخ
وهذا ما أراه من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه التهريج بعينه أهدار للوقت والمال والجهد والسمعه 

والذى يجعل هذا الكلام غير فعلى هو ان تقرير الجسه لا يستند على أختبار وحيد لعينة التربه المأخوذه قد يحدث خطأ ما بهذا الإختبار يسبب أختلاف التقرير عن واقع التربه

وإنمايبدأ مهندسون متخصصون بالتربه بعمل عده من الإختبارات تصل بنا لتحرير تقرير كامل عن التربه والعينه يتضمن كثير من الملاحظات

1 - وأول الإختبارات هى الإختبارات الحقليه والتى تتم فى الموقع 
Vane Shear Test 
Standard Penetration Test
Load Test

وبعد عمل الجسه وأخذ العينه
نبدأ بالإختبارات على العينه 

2 - والإختبار الثانى هو التوصيف المبدئى " الفحص البصرى للعينه " بالعين المجرده ويتبعه فحص اللمس ياليد لتحديد نوعية التربه قدر الإمكان وتحديد الإختبارات اللازمه 
3 - والإختبار الثالث هى عدة أختبارات تتم بواسطة أجهزه منها اليدوى ومنها الرقمى مثل 
* التحليل الحبيبى للتربه 
* تعين الكثافه النوعيه 
* تعين الكثافه الجافه 
* تعين محتوى الرطوبه 
* تعين الوزن النوعى 
* تعين معامل النفاذيه 
* تعين معامل القص 
* تعين حد اللدونه والسيوله 
* تعين PH " الاس الهيدروجينى "
* تعين نسبة الأملاح ( كبريتات - كلوريدات )
* تحديد المواد الضاره وتعين نسبتها 
* تحديد المواد العضويه وتعين نسبتها 

وبعد كل هذه الإختبارات فضلا عن مرحلة أستكشاف التربه عند إستلام الموقع عقب محضر التسليم يمكن لمهندسى الأساسات تحرير تقرير التربه الذى يكون بمثابة قرار العبور ( ليس قرار العبور 1973 ) وإنما قرار العبور للموقع للبدأ بالتنفيذ والتعمير والإنشاء 

ويتضمن تقرير التربه 
* وصف عام لأرض الموقع والأراضى المجاوره 
* كروكى الموقع العام والمبانى المجاوره 
* عدد الجسات وأماكنها ومنسوب عمقها 
* وصف عام لطبقات التربه بالترتيب 
* قطاع كامل للجسات المأخوذه 
* نتائج التوصيف المبدئى 
* نتائج الإختبارت الحقليه والمعمليه 
* تحديد جهد التربه الآمن والمسموح به 
* تحديد منسوب المياه الجوفيه 
* منسوب عمق التأسيس الآمن 
* طريقة الحفر المناسبه 
* طريقة سند الجوانب المناسبه 
* طريقة نزح المياه المناسبه 
* نوع الأساس الآمن الموصى به 
* نوع الأسمنت المناسب 

وعن ذلك يكون التقرير جاهز ومعد للأخذ بتوصياته فى التنفيذ .
قد يحدث إختلاف ما بين معلومات أحد الطبقات وطبيعة الأرض بالموقع أو أختلاف فى ترتيب بعض الطبقات أو خطأ بتهشير أحد القطاعات .... إلخ وذلك قد يكون بسبب خطأ كتابى أو خطأ بترتيب العينات أو عدم تنظيم الإجراءات المتبعه أو لقلة الجسات المأخوذه أو لتباعدها أو ما شابه ذلك 
وهنا يجب على المهندس التنفيذى للموقع الإستناد إلى خبرته لتحديد الإختلاف وكيفية التعامل معه قدر الإمكان 
وعلى الفور يتم الرجوع للمكتب الإستشارى لمناقشة الإستشارى والمصممين بطريقه هندسيه بحته ومناقشة ما إذا كان يجب الرجوع لمكتب الأساسات الصادر عنه التقرير لتعديله إذا لزم الأمر أو أعتماده كما هو إذا كان الخطأ أو الإختلاف غير مؤثر بالنسبه لمساحة الموقع ككل .

ولكن ما يمكن ان تقابله أحيانا فى أكثر من موقع 
* آثار أساس قديم لمنشأة ما كانت قيمه ولم يعد لها اثر اما بالموقع أو بالجوار 
* أثار ردم فى أحد المناطق ناتج ردم بئر مثلا او مقبره مثلا ولم يتم أخذ جسه بالمنطقه 
* أمتداد خطوط مرافق عامه ( مواسير مياه - كبلات كهرباء - كبلات تليفونات ......) .......... إلخ 
وهذا ما يجب الرجوع فيه للمكتب الأستشارى والمكاتب المختصه والمسؤله لإبداء قرار ما بشأنه أستكمال العمل بالموقع بالوجه الآمن أو توقف العمل قطعيا او نهائيا 

أرجو ان اكون اضحت ولو بالقليل لأستفسارك أيها السائل 


سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (31 يوليو 2008)

جرجس كامل قال:


> ما هي الطريقة المثالية للتخلص من المياه الجوفية؟؟


 
والآن ايضا ايها الزميل 
سؤالك عن الطريقه المثلى ليس سؤالا صحيحا ........
إن كنت تسأل عن طرق نزح المياه !!!
فيمكننى إفادتك 

أما عن الطريقه المثلى فهذا يتوقف على كثير مثل 
* كمية المياه 
* مكان المشروع وحجمه 
* امكانيات المشروع 
* تقيم العمل بالموقع 
* نوع التربه 
* نوع المياه .......... وهذا بعض ما طرأ على ذهنى دا الحين 

كثير وكثير يجعل أحد الطرق هى المثلى بينما الكثير والأكثر يجعلها أسوأ الطرق فى مشروع آخر 

أرجو أيضا أكون قد أوضحت أيها السائل 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (31 يوليو 2008)

جرجس كامل قال:


> ما هي طرق سند جوانب الحفر في حالة وجود منشأ قديم مجاور وانخفاض منسوب التأسيس تحت منسوب هذا المبنى؟


 
ثالثا ايها الزميل السائل 
سؤال ممتاز ولكنه عام ..... فيمكنك وضعه فى موضوع جديد ولكن 
بكل بساطه يمكن إنشاء الله سند جوانب الجار بعمل الخوازيق الخرسانيه وصبها المسافه التى يحددها تقرير التربه وعمل كمرات ( حوائط خرسانيه سانده ) بطول الجانب 
وإن كان هناك بعض العوامل تحدد ذلك مثل 
* نوع التربه 
* عمق التأسيس فى الموقعين 
* حالة البناء الجار 
* طريقة الحفر 
* طريقة نزح المياه ........... إلخ 

ارجو مراجعة موضوع المراحل التفصيليه لتنفيذ أعمال الأوتاد الخرسانيه لكاتبه _م.محمد زايد_ جيدا 
وأعتقد أنه سيساعدك كثيرا ويوضح لك الأمور أكثر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (31 يوليو 2008)

وجزاك خيرا عزيزى م. بشر 
بارك الله فيك 
فعلا الأستشارى يأخذ اللقب بعد عمر 15 سنه من سابقة أعمال فى الهندسه المدنيه 
ولكن أنا اقصد أستشارى الموقع " الرجل العجوز " الخبير الذى يأتى ليستلم من المهندس المنفذ 
فى الغالب أعتدنا على ان يكون الاستشارين من أصحاب الخبره التى تفوق 20 وال25 سنه 

يبدو أنك مستعجل عشان تبقى أستشارى يا هندسه 
أتمنى أن لا يقف حلمك عند هذا الحد 
والسلام عليكم يا عزيزى 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 أغسطس 2008)

جرجس كامل قال:


> في حالة اختلاف طبيعة التربة عما ورد بتقرير الجسات ماذا افعل؟؟؟


 
الاخ المهندس سالدان الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لموضوع اختلاف التربه بالموقع عما جاء بالتقرير كما تفضل الاخ الكريم السائل .........فهذا الامر وارد جدا وهذا ليس عيبا في التقرير ولكن طبيعه العمل تحتم ذلك 
حيث ان هناك فارق كبير جدا بين التعامل مع التربه والتعامل مع الهيكل الخرساني لان الهيكل الخرسانه نقوم بتصميمه وتحديد نوع الخرسانه وجهدها وابعاد قطاعاتها ونسبة تسليحها.......... الخ وذلك تبعا لظروف التنفيذ والاحمال المعرض لها المنشا وعناصره ---- بمعني اننا نحسب احمالنا الاول وبعدين نعمل العناصر اللي تشيل الاحمال دي بطريقه امنه 

اما التربه فالتعامل معها مختلف بعض الشئ حيث ان التربه تتغير من مكان لمكان ويجب دراسة التربه جيدا لان هنا الوضع يختلف عن التصميم للخرسانه المسلحه - حتي القواعد تعتبر تصميم خرسانه لانك بتصمم قطاعات مسلحه معرضه لاجهادات معينه - بمعني اني ها اشوف التربه تقدر تشيل ايه وبعدين ابدء اتعامل معاها علي قد مقدرتها مع مراعاة عامل التكلفه لاساسات المنشا لكي يتم نقل الاحمال بما تستطيع التربه ان تتحمله بطريقه امنه 

يعني نقدر نقول ان التربه شغلها بيبدء من عند منسوب التاسيس وانت نازل داخل التربه لكي تعرف كيفيه تصريف ذلك الحمل الذي تم نقله من الاساسات الي منسوب التاسيس ولدراسة ذلك جيدا يتم عمل جسات لاخذ عينات من طبقات التربه لاجراء عليها بعض الاختبارات المناسبه لنوع التربه المستخرجه - يعني التربه الرمليه ليها تجارب تختلف عن الصخريه وعن الطينيه 
وهذه التجارب هي التي تحدد انسب مستوي يمكن التاسيس عليه ( منسوب التاسيس ) ونوع الاساسات طبقا لطبيعه المشروع واحماله ومتطلباته المعماريه 

نيجي لموضوع اختلاف نوع التربه اثناء الحفر عن ما جاء بتقرير التربه - طبعا الكلام ده وارد جدا لانه ببساطه شديده انت بتاخد نقطتين فقط وتعمل فيهم جستين للحصول علي العينات - فما الذي يضمن لك ان التربه كلها متوافقه مع هاتين النقطتين - طبعا لا احد يضمن ذلك لان التربه دي جيولوجيا بمعني انها نتاج عوامل طبيعيه عديده مع مرور الزمن وليست خرسانه مثلا احنا اللي صممناها 
واهم نقطه بتتكتب في تقرير التربه ان هذه الجسات استرشاديه ولا تمثل الا نفسها واذا ظهر ما يخالف ما جاء بالتقرير فيجب الرجوع لمكتب الاستشاري الذي قام بعمل توصيات التاسيس لاطلاعه علي التربه التي ظهرت وساعتها هايبقي الموضوع مش عينات وبس .... لان الموقع اصبح محفور ومكشوف وممكن يتم دراسته بصورة اوضح لعمل توصيات تتناسب مع اهداف المشروع

واسف علي الاطاله وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمد_


----------



## ماجدان (4 أغسطس 2008)

يمكننا متابعة ملاحظات الخنزيره " بالإضافه لما ذكره م. زايد "

* بعض المهندسي يقومون بتنفيذ الخنزيره فور إستلام الموقع وتطهيره ثم عمل تخطيط لمكان الحفر بداخلها ومن ثم الحفر والموضوع سيان بعملها قبل الحفر أو بعض الحفر .... وإن كنت أفضل شخصيا فى حالة تنفيذها أن تكون بعد الحفر حتى يسهل لنا إستخدام معدات الحفر خصوصا المجنزره ويسهل رفع ناتج الحفر على عربات النقل بحيث يتم الحفر والنقل من أى الجوانب بصوره أسرع وأسهل .
* يمكن عمل الخنذيره ( الريجه ) على أكثر من منسوب إذا كان الأمر يستدعى ذلك وهذا يمكن فى بعض الحالات الخاصه .
* يتم التأكد من زوايا الخنذيره القائمه بإستخدام الشريط بطريقة فيثاغورس كما يمكن إستلامها بجهاز التديوليت .
* يفضل مد أقطار الخنزيره بالخيط للتأكد من أطوال الأقطار التى بالتبعيه تفى بصحة أطوال الخنزيره نفسها إذا كانت أطوال الأقطار صحيحه بالطبع ويكون هذا تأكيدا لنا .
* يفضل أستمرار وجود الخنذيره حتى الإنتهاء من صب الأعمده ( أعمدة الأساسات ) وإن كنت أفضل شخصيا إذا قمت بعملها أستمرار وجودها حتى الإنتهاء من صب سملات ( ميدات ) الدور الأرضى .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (4 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس أبو الغيث 

لا شكر على واجب 
بالنسبه للمجهود فهذا لنا جميعا والله المستعان 
أما على الظرف فهذا لطف منك 

طبعا طلبك لمناقشة مستندات مشروع بالفعل 
هى فكره أكثر من ممتازه ويلزمها موضوعا منفردا تماما 
وهناك بعض الزملاء من أثرى السايت بهذه المواضيع 
وأتذكر على سبيل المثال 
مناقشة مخططات بنك -------> لمهندس بإسم ( مشاريع جاريه )
وإن كانت تفى بالمناقشه فى مرحلة التصميم 

وأعدك بإذن الله إن سنحت لى الفرصه أن أضع موضوعا كهذا لمناقشة مشكلات التنفيذ وإن كنت بالفعل أحذر واوصى بها ضمن تلك المحاضرات البسيطه 
والله الموفق 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (6 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا مرحبا 
مهندس محى 

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المداخله 
شرفتنا يا بشمهندس والله ............ ولو كان المهندس زايد منور فحضرتك المصباح الذى تضىء لنا السايت 

ومن هنا أؤكد على ماذكرالأستاذ المهندس محى إستشارى الأساسات فى حالة قلة الجسات المأخوذه 
وأيضا أؤكد أنه لا تختلف التربه الطبيعيه عن تقرير التربه لجستها أى العينه المأخوذه على نطاق الجسه من تلك التربه 

وحسب الكود المصرى للأساسات 
فأنه تكفى الجسه الواحده لحوالى 300 م2 تقريبا 
وفى المشاريع الصغيره لا يقل عدد الجسات عن جستين فى الأقطار 
وفى المشاريع الكبيره يكون المسافه بين الجسه والأخرى من جميع الأتجاهات بين ( 10: 20 متر ) تقريبا 

وهكذا قد اجاب المهندس محى من حيث أختلاف التقرير عن طبيعة الأرض لقلة الجسات 
وجاوبتك أنا من حيث الإختلافات الوارده بين التقرير والأرض الطبيعيه لمنطقه أخذت بها جسه بعينها 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*الإنشاءات الأخرى المؤقته بالموقع أثناء التنفيذ*

فى المشروعات الضخمه كإنشاء المدن السكنيه والقرى السياحيه والمجمعات التعليميه والإستادات والفنادق ...... إلخ .
والتى تكون من خلال شركات عملاقه 
تحوى مجموعه كبيره من الأستشاريين والمهندسين والمقاولين بالإضافه لأعداد لا حصر لها من الأيدى العامله فضلا عن باقى التخصصات كالمحاسبين والمديرين و موظفى الأمن ..... إلخ وأيضا بما تحويه من معدات كثيره كالحفارات وعربات النقل الصغير منها والمقطوره والخلاطات العاده منها والمركزيه والأوناش فضلا عن ضخامة تلك المعدات تضم تلك المواقع مواد ومون التشغيل بكميات ليست كبيره بل ضخمه لدرجه تصل لعدم أستيعابها وأعاقة العمل أحيانا ويكون العمل مستمر بالموقع قد يصل فى أغلب الأوقات للعمل 24 ساعه يوميا وتحتاج الى رأس مال وتكاليف واستثمارت باهظه .
ولكل هذا يتم فور إستلام الموقع عقب محضر التسليم إنشاء مجموعه من المنشآت المؤقته بتوقيت العمل بالمشروع والتى يتم إذالتها فور التسليم النهائى للمشروع وتطهير مكانها نهائيا .

والغرض من تلك المنشأت هو إتمام المشروع بطريقه سليمه وسلسه ومنظمه 
بحيث تساعد هذه المنشآت فى إدارة المشروع وراحة العمال والمهندسين وتشوين المواد والمعدات 

المنشآت المؤقته
1 - الأسوار والبوابات
2 - مكاتب الأمن 
3 - مكاتب الإداره والإشراف 
4 - إستراحه ومطعم ومبيت 
5 - محطة خلط مركزيه 
6 - مخازن تشوين 
7 - جراشات ومواقف 
8 - ورش ميكانيكيه ومدنيه
9 - بلوكات الكهرباء وعدادات المياه 

1 - الأسوار والبوابات 
* هى وسيله لفصل الموقع عن ما بجواره تماما وجعل موقع العمل مكان مستقل بذاته .
* تكون هذه الأسوار إما من الخشب أو الصاج وتثبت بالأرض على عمق مناسب بواسطة خرسانه عاديه وأحيانا يكتفى بالغرس بالأرض وعمل سنادات معدنيه وأوتاد وتثبيت بالخوابير .
* تركب البوابات ايضا المعدنى منها او الخشبى بالسور ويكون هناك اكثر من بوابه بالموقع ويفضل أن يكون هناك بوابة دخول وأخرى للخروج خاصة لسيارات نقل التشوينات 
* تفيد البوابات بالحد من دخول وخروج أى شىء من وإلى الموقع بحيث يكون دخول وخروج أى شىء من نقطه معينه مرصوده هى تلك البوابات 
* قد يتم عمل أسوار داخليه أيضا لفصل موقع ما داخلى عن باقى المشروع مثل سور حول مخازن التشوين سور للجراشات سور حول مكاتب الغداره سور حول أماكن المبيت ..... 

2 - مكاتب الأمن
* وسيله لحماية موقع العمل .
* عباره عن غرفه صغيره عند البوابات تبنى من الطوب وتحوى باب للغرفه من الخشب وشباك للتعامل مع أفراد الموقع وقد تحوى شباك آخر للتهويه وتسقف إما بالخشب أو الصاج للحمايه من الشمس والأمطار وما إلى غير ذلك .
* يتواجد بها افراد الامن المختصين بحماية الموقع من الأضرار والتبديدات التى يمكن أن تلحق به مثل السرقات وأعمال التخريب .
* وتفيد هذه الغرفه فى معرفة الوارد والصادر من وإلى الموقع من خلال تأيده بدفاتر مخصصه فيتم حصر من دخل من الأشخاص ومن خرج ومعرفة الحضور والغياب واذنات الإنصراف بتوقيتها وعدد مرات دخول عربات التشوينات وأحجامها وإستلامها ......... إلخ .

3 - مكاتب الإداره والإشراف 
* مكاتب لإدارة الموقع ودراسة الرسومات ومناقشة طرق التنفيذ والإتفاق على مراحل التنفيذ والإستلام وكل ما يتعلق بسبل إدارة المشروع .
* قد تكون فى بعض المشاريع غرف مبنيه من الطوب كحالة أختها فى غرف الأمن ولكن بمساحات اكبر تستوعب مكاتب للمهندسين والمشرفين للعمل بها .
* وقد تكون فى المواقع ذات حالة العمل الجيده عباره عن ( كرافانات ) أى وحدات قابله للفك والتركيب تكون مصنعه من الخشب او الصاج وترفع على عجلات وتجرها السيارات لنقلها وتحتوى على بعض وسائل الراحه والترفيه .
* قد تكون تلك المكاتب ملحقه بدورة مياه وقد يتم عمل دورة مياه منفصله بموقع العمل أو تكون ملحقه بغرف المبيت أو المطعم .

4 - إستراحه ومطعم ومبيت 
* هى غرف أو صالات كبيره مثل سابقتها تستخدم لتجمع العمال فى أوقات الراحه وتناول الطعام .
* وقد يكون هناك مبيت للعمال والمهندسون بالموقع وذلك فى حالة المشاريع الكبيره فى المناطق البعيده عن المدن وتكون أما غرف ( عنابر ) مبنيه من الطوب ومسقفه ايضا كما سبق او كرافانات .
* قد يكون هناك مكان فقط لبيع الأغذيه المعلبه مثل البسكويت والعصائر ( كانتين أو مقهى )

5 - محطة خلط مركزيه  
* تستخدم لأعمال خلط الخرسانه لتصنيع ما يسمى بالخرسانه الجاهزه .
* عباره عن خلاطه مركزيه مرتبطه بونش لإدخال مواد الخلط ( الزلط والرمل والأسمنت والمياه ) إلى الخلاطه .
* تساعد الخلاطه المركزيه على إنتاج معدلات ضخمه من الخرسانه فى اليوم الواحد .
* يجب مراعاة تمهيد الطرق حول الخلاطه لسهولة دخول وخروج عربات نقل الخرسانه الجاهزه .

6 - مخازن تشوين 
* أماكن لتشوين المون والمعدات الخفيفه 
* قد تكون تلك المخازن اما غرف مغلقه ( مخازن مغلقه ) 
* أو مساحات واسعه للتشوينات يتم إحاطتها بسور ( مخازن مكشوفه ) وتستخدم لتشوين المواد والحفاظ عليها من التلف .
* يفضل طبعا المخازن المغلقه والمأمنه لتشوين بعض المواد الخطرة الإستعمال أو سريعة التلف كالإضافات الخرسانه والديناميت والمتفجرات أو المواد سريعة الإشتعال وأيضا لتشوين المعدات والأجهزه الثمينة الثمن كالأجهزه المساحيه والأجهزه والمعدات الأخرى الخفيفه .

7 - جراشات ومواقف 
* ساحات واسعه لإيقاف العربات والمعدات بها حتى لاتعوق العمل بالموقع .
* قد تكون مغطاه بالصاج للحمايه من الشمس والامطار وقد تكون مكشوفه .
* قد تكون تلك الساحات ملحقه بورشه ميكانيكيه للصيانه .
* الجراشات : 
تستخدم لإيقاف عربات النقل الكبيره والحفارات والكساحات واللودارات .... إلخ والتى قد تقف لأيام ولا تعمل لفترات طويله ويفضل اختيار تلك الساحات بالقرب من بوابات الخروج .
* المواقف :
تستخدم لتوقف السيارات الصغيره التى تخص المهندسين والإدارين والعاملين بالموقع والتى هى فى حالة وقوف مؤقت فى اليوم الواحد ويفضل أن تكون المواقف قريبه من مكاتب الإداره .
* يجب ان تكون تلك الجراشات والمواقف على الطرق الممهده للسير داخل الموقع لسهولة الحركه وعدم غرز العربات والمعدات فى الرمال .

8 - ورش ميكانيكيه ومدنيه 
* الورش الميكانيكيه :
 قد تكون غرف مفتوحه او مسقفه تحوى رجال الميكانيكا المسؤلين عن صيانة وتصليح المعدات والاعطال ويفضل أن تكون تلك الغرفه قريبه من الجراش أو ملحقه به .
* الورش المدنيه :
هى ساحات تجهيز الاعمال المدنيه مثل تقطيع الحديد وتجهيزه , صب الاعتاب , تجهيز الفرم ، تجهيز الإضافات ........... إلخ .

9 - بلوكات الكهرباء وعدادات المياه 
* مكان يحوى مولد كهربى (generator ) ومحابس ومواسير المياه الرئيسه .
* قد تكون غرف مبنيه من الطوب كما سبق ويكون لها باب يغلق بمفتاح .
* أو قد تكون مجرد صناديق من الحديد أو الصاج يكون بداخلها لوحات التوزيع الكهربى الرئيسيه بالموقع ومحابس المياه وعدادات الكهرباء والمياه .

ملاحظات هامه :
* بالطبع يكون تنفيذ تلك المنشآت حسب حالة العمل بالموقع وحجم المشروع وأمكانيته وقد يمكن تنفيذ أحد هذه المنشآت أو بعضها أو كلها على حسب العوامل التى تتيح ذلك بالموقع 
* هناك لافتات ولوحات تحذيريه تستخدم للإدلال على مناطق العمل وتوضع على الطرق وعلى بوابات المواقع والأسوار وتكون من اللونين الاصفر والأحمر فى الغالب
* يفضل دهان السور بعلامات من اللونين الأصفر والأحمر ايضا 
* قد يتم رصف وسفلة عدة طرق داخل موقع العمل لتسهيل حركة العربات والمعدات حتى وإن كان سيتم إذالة تلك الطرق فور الإنتهاء من المشروع وذلك فى المشروعات طويلة الأجل .
* قد يتم إستأجار سياره من قبل المقاول مدفوع اجرها لنقل الإستشارى من وإلى الموقع وقد يتم إيجارها على حساب المالك لنقل الإستشارى او مهندس التنفيذ وذلك فى المشاريع الصغيره بالإتفاق 

فى المشروعات الصغيره مثل عماره سكنيه أو فله يتم تنفيذ
 1- الأسوار والبوابات 
 2- غرفه للغفير ( حراسه )
 3- مكتب للمهندس المنفذ أو الإستشارى ( قد لا يوجد ) . على الاكثر 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (12 أغسطس 2008)

كود تصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه 
203-2007
بند ( 9- 10) الأمن والسلامه فى تنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه 
يتم إعداد تقييم التأثير البيئى للمشروع من ضمن إجراءات الحصول على كافة التراخيص وذلك مع الإحتفاظ بسجل الحاله البيئيه للمشروع وفقا لملحق رقم (3) لقانون البيئه رقم 4 لسنة 1994 مستكملا البيانات والقياسات ويلزم الأخذ فى الأعتبار الأحتياطات البيئيه الخاصه بتداول المواد والأحتياطات البيئيه اللزمه فى الخدمات الاساسيه مثل استخدام الكهرباء وأستخدام المياه وأستخدام المعدات والتعامل مع المخلفات الصلبه كما يلزم التحقق من متطلبات السلامه والصحه المهنيه فى أعمال تنفيذ الخرسانه من إستلام وإعداد وتجهيز الموقع وتشوين المواد وتصميم وتنفيذ الشدات والفرم

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (12 أغسطس 2008)

كثير من زملائى وإخوانى بمنتدانا الحبيب " منتدى المهندسين العرب " وأيضا على الرسائل الخاصه والبريد الإلكترونى 
طلب منى رفع كتاب التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء ..........حتى يتسنى للجميع الإستفاده الكامله والسريعه 
ومنها أتوجه بالشكر والتوضيح 
اشكر جميع الأخوه والأخوات والزملاء والزميلات جميعا على الأهتمام بعملنا " الهندسه المدنيه " والتطلع لمذيد من المعرفه والدراسه والمثابره على معرفة وتقديم الصح والصحيح والاصح دائما 
بارك الله فيكم وجعلنى واياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه
 وفعلا أنا سعيد جدا أن هذه المعلومات البسيطه وقعت فى آذان ومسامع وعيون بعض الزملاء بما تسمو أن تكون كتابا جامعا لمراحل التنفيذ 
وما طرحت الموضوع إلا للمعرفه والمناقشه وتوضيح الإختلاف فى مراحل التنفيذ إن وجدت بين المهندسين العرب فى الأقطار العربيه بوطنا الإسلامى العربى الحبيب 
وأوضح أن 
موضوع التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء 
ما هو إلا محاضرات أو لكبر كلمة محاضره على الموضوع فهو مشاركات خفيفه أكتبها بسياقى الشخصى وماهى إلامعلومات من واقع الخبره الشخصيه والعمليه بى انا فى مجال تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع 
أحاضركم فى هذه المشاركات بما يطرأ بذهنى عن مراحل التنفيذ 
مستندا لبعض المراجع التنفيذيه العالميه والمعروفه لدى الجميع مثل الكود المصرى والموسوعه الهندسيه للبقرى

فحقيقه ماهى إلا معلومات بسيطه لدينا جميعا لا تسموا لأن تكون كلمات كتاب 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أغسطس 2008)

سالدان قال:


> كثير من زملائى وإخوانى بمنتدانا الحبيب " منتدى المهندسين العرب " وأيضا على الرسائل الخاصه والبريد الإلكترونى
> طلب منى رفع كتاب التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء ..........حتى يتسنى للجميع الإستفاده الكامله والسريعه
> ومنها أتوجه بالشكر والتوضيح
> اشكر جميع الأخوه والأخوات والزملاء والزميلات جميعا على الأهتمام بعملنا " الهندسه المدنيه " والتطلع لمذيد من المعرفه والدراسه والمثابره على معرفة وتقديم الصح والصحيح والاصح دائما
> ...


 
الاخ المهندس سالدان /السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوعك مهم جدا وواضح انك بتبذل مجهود ضخم وانا اري انه يرقي الي ان يكون كتابا كما اشار 

الاخوة ولكن الهدف من الكتاب هو حفظ ونقل المعلومات والرجوع اليه عند الحاجه الي ذلك ........... ونظلرا لقلة دور الكتاب - من حيث القراءة والمطالعه - اليوم بعد انتشار الانترنت بما فيه من كم هائل للمعلومات فاري ان الوضع الحالي هو افضل من ان يكون كتابا لان من الممكن شباب المهندسين يقعدوا علي الانترنت 5 ساعات ولا يشعروا بالوقت ولكن عند قراءة كتاب ولمدة نصف ساعه تجد الملل والضيق تسلل الي نفسك وبعدين موسوعة البقري نفسها اترفعت علي الموقع هنا لسرعة انتشارها وتداولها عن كونها كتابا 
يعني لتوصيل المعلومه ولنشر الموضوعات التي تريد ان توصلها الي الناس لكي تعم الفائده خليك مواكب للعصر وفي نهاية الموضوع عندما يكتمل الي الياء باذن الله تعالي يتحول الي ملف بي دي اف او وورد وتتركه ليكون صدقة جاريه تنفعك في دنياك واخرتك كما قال صلي الله عليه وسلم 
اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جاريه او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له 
صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
لذلك فليس مهم الصيغه التي تضع فيها هذا العلم ملف وورد او كتاب او كما هو الان المهم ان يصل الي الناس ويستفيدوا منه 
طالب العلم يا اخ سالدان اهم حاجه عنده المعلومه التي يحتاجها بالظبط زي الجائع اللي اهم حاجه عنده ان ياكل وليس مهما ياكل في طبق من فضه او علي سفرة او واقفا او قاعدا - ده طبعا بيرجع لدرجة الجوع وارجو الله ان يوفقك ويجازيك خيرا علي هذا العمل الرائع 
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## ماجدان (14 أغسطس 2008)

* فى المشاريع الصغيره وبعد الإنتهاء من الحفر سيبدأ مقاول النجاره المسلحه بتنفيذ جوانب الخرسانه العاديه لبدأ عملية صب العاديه ( فرشة النظافه ) وبذلك يكون العمل بالموقع أخذ المرحله الأساسيه فى فنيات الأعمال الهندسيه المدنيه وسيكون على مهندسى التنفيذ المسؤلين عن الموقع التواجد بالموقع بإستمرار لفترات طويله قد تطول احيانا عن ساعات العمل الرسميه ولذلك نقوم بتنفيذ بناء غرفه صغيره تتسع لوجود مهندسى التنفيذ بها لدراسة الرسومات وتوجيه العمال ومناقشة المقاولين فى كيفيات التنفيذ خصوصا عندما يكون الموقع باماكن تبعد عن المدن 
ولتكون مكان لإستقبال أستشارى الموقع حين يأتى للإستلام 
* كما نقوم أيضا بعمل غرفه صغيره للحراسه ( الغفير ) وإن كان من الممكن أن تكون الغرفه واحده للغرضين 

ولكن من الأفضل جعل غرفة الحراسه وحدها لأن مكتب المهندس قد يحتوى على أوراق ومستندات ورسومات المشروع والتى يخشى عليها من الضياع أو التبديد 

* احيانا يتم تبليط تلك الغرف أو فقط صبها بالفرشه من المونه الأسمنتيه للنظافه وسهولة الوقوف داخل الغرفه 

ملحوظه
قد تكون غرفة الغفير هذه مجرد تعريشه خشبيه من أربع اضلاع وتسقيف خشبيى فقط للمبيت ووضع أغراض الغفير بها إذ أن فى الغالب يتواجد الغفير ليلا بأمام الموقع او قرب التشوينات إن لم يكن فوقها للحفاظ عليها من اعمال السرقه والتخريب 
وقد تكون هذه العشه بباب أو بدون بحيث يكون فى أحد الأضلاع الأربعه اقل من الاضلاع الأخرى ليسمح بالدخول والخروج من وإلى العشه

فى مشروعنا نحن الآن يتواجد مهندس واحد فقط للتنفيذ ولذلك سوف لا يتم تنفيذ مكتب له تقليلا للتكاليف حيث أننا لا نحتاج لهذه الغرفه على الإطلاق ففى مثل هذه المشارع الصغيره يكون العمل والتنفيذ بمراحله وطرقه معروفه ومدروسه وبسيطة لا تحتاج لدراسه بالموقع أو مناقشات على مكاتب أو ما شابه ذلك ولكنها تحتاج فقط لإشراف المهندس التنفيذى وتواجده بإستمرار أثناء العمل للتوجيه 
لأن الأتفاقات والدراسات والمناقشات التى تتم مع المقاول يتم عرضها ومناقشتها والإتفاق عليها بالشركه 
وأما عن الإستشارى فياتى لإستلام الأعمال آخر المرحله وغالبا ما يكون فى نهاية اليوم أو قبل الصب مباشرة وما يأخذ إلا بضع ساعات قليله ويكون إنتهى من عمله تماما 
وأما عن الأسوار فيما ان مشروعنا داخل أحد المدن السكنيه الجديده وأن ما حولنا هو أما مواقع عمل مثلنا أو يلوكات وساحات فضاء لم يتم العمل بها وأننا بعيدين عن الشوارع الرئيسه أو حتى مشروعنا على ناصية طريق لم يتم رصفه وأستخدامه بعد فلا يلزمنا اقامة الأسوار حول الموقع وتركيبها وفكها وتركيب بوابات 
إلا إذا كان الموقع عرضه للسرقه وأعمال التخريب فالأفضل إقامة الأسوار حول الموقع 
وعلى مهندس التنفيذ لدينا البدأ بتنفيذ جوانب العاديه


سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

والآن مع تقرير الجسه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

والآن مع معدات حفر التربه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

أستكمالا لمعدات حفر التربه من كتاب 
إنشاء المبانى - أرتين لوفين 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

تابع المعدات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

تابع المعدات 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

*صور المنشآت المؤقته*

والآن مع صور للمنشآت المؤقته 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2008)

والآن مع الكرافانات 
الوحدات القابله للفك والتركيب 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

* عند تنفيذ أعمال الشدات والفرم يلزم توفر الأسس الآتيه :

1 - دراية كل من المصمم والمنفذ لنوعيات الشدات والفرم المستخدمه 
2 - توفير الأمان الكافى لجميع عناصر المنشأ الخرسانى أثناء التجهيز ورص حديد التسليح والصب وأثناء مرحلة التصلد وحتى موعد إذالة الشداد .
3 - فى حالة وجود فتحات بالأسقف والكمرات والحوائط لزوم مجارى تكييف الهواء أو المواسير أو خلافه فيعمل حساب لهذه الفتحات فى الشدات قبل رص حديد التسليح وصب الخرسانه .
4 - إتباع تعليمات وتوفير ووسائل الأمن الصناعى لجميع العاملين والمشرفين أثناء التنفيذ مع توافر إمكانية التفتيش والمراقبه بيسر وامان .

يجب إتباع إشتراطات الكود المصرى عند تنفيذ الشده الخشبيه 

* بند (9-4-1) تصميم وإعداد وتركيب الشدات والفرم (أختير ما يخص الأساسات العاديه )

1 - تكون الشدات والركائز متزنه للمحافظه على وضع العناصر الخرسانيه فى مكانها الصحيح وكذلك بالقطاعات الصحيحه المصممه على أساسها .
2 - أن تكون الفرم متينه ومحكمه لمنع تسرب خليط الأسمنت والماء ( اللبانى ) من الخرسانه خلال مراحل العمل المختلفه .
3 - فى حالة تعرض الفرم الخشبيه للشمس والعوامل الجويه لفتره طويله قبل صب الخرسانه عليها فيلزم التأكد من عدم حدوث إلتواءات أو تغيير فى أبعادها .
4 - تربيط الركائز وخاصة القوائم بحيث لا تؤثر عليها الصدمات الأفقيه الناتجه عن حركة العمال أو المعدات الصغيره أو قوة الدفع الناتجه عن ضخ الخرسانه وكذلك ضغط الرياح والإهتزازات الناتجه عن المعدات المستخدمه فى العمل .
5 - ترتكز القوائم على أرضيه ثابته تتناسب مقاومتها مع الحمل الواقع عليها .
9 - يجب تنظيف الفرم من الداخل - أى الأسطح الملاصقه للخرسانه بعنايه .
10 - فى حالة الفرم الخشبيه ترش الأسطح الملاصقه للخرسانه قبل الصب بالمياه منعا لإمتصاص الأخشاب لماء الخلط .


* يبدأ النجار المسلح " الأوسطه " ومساعده " الخشاب " بتنفيذ الجوانب الخشبيه للعاديه 
والأوسطه النجار هو الفنى الذى يقوم بتنفيذ أعمال النجاره المسلحه ويجب ان يكون على قدر من المهاره والخبره ويرتدى النجار حول وسطه " الخريطه " وهى عباره عن شنطه أو جيب مفتوح من الأعلى مصنوعه من الجلد أو القماش مرتبطه بحزام من نفس الماده 


يضع بها الأوسطه المسامير والخيط ويوجد بالحزام عروه لتعليق الجاكوش ويضع المتر فى جيب البنطلون .
أما الخشاب فهو مساعد الأوسطه والذى يساعده فى مناولة قطع الأخشاب وتثبيتها ويساعده فى مناولة الأدوات


** سيتم صب لبشه من الخرسانه العاديه بكامل مسطح الموقع أى برفرفه 50 سم عن حد القواعد المسلحه من كل جانب وبسمك 40 سم تبعا لتصميم أساسات المشروع
ولذلك سيتم تنفيذ أربعة جوانب بكامل المسطح المصبوب وبإرتفاع 40 سم لتكون قالب خشبى لصب خرسانة اللبشه العاديه داخله .

و للتسهيل والتبسيط سوف نعتبر الشده الخشبيه للفرشه العاديه هى الشده الخشبيه لقاعده عاديه 


سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

* تنفيذ وتركيب الشده الخشبيه للقاعده العاديه

1 - يتم تجميع " ألواح اللتزانه " مع بعضها رأسيا على سيفها بحيث يكون عددها فوق بعضها رأسيا = الأرتفاع المطلوب للقاعده 
( يتم تجميع 4 ألواح لتزانه عشرات وبأطوال مناسبه تناسب أطوال القاعده التى يتم تنفيذها ليكون أرتفاع الجنب الواحد للقاعده = أرتفاع لوح لتزانه واحدxعدد ألواح اللتزانه = 10سم x 4 ألواح = 40 سم ) .............. مشارإلى ذلك برقم ( 1 ) فى الصوره رقم 1
و يتم تثبيت هذه الألواح مع بعضها بواسطة " العوارض " وهى عباره عن عوارض موسكى ( ألواح خشب بسمك 2 بوصه ) ويمكن ان تكون فضل من من ألواح اللتزانه بحيث تكون المسافه بين كل عارضه والأخرى 50 سم ولا تزيد . ................. مشار إليه يرقم ( 2 ) فى الصوره رقم 1 
و تثبت مع ألواح اللتزانه للجنب بالمسمار ................... مشار إليه برقم ( 3 ) فى الصوره رقم 1

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

* عند وصل الألواح ببعضها البعض يتم تخديم قور الألواح سويا وجها لوجها وتثبيتها بالـ " المشترك " وهوعباره عن فضله من ألواح اللتزانه ............. مشار إليه برقم ( 1 ) فى الصوره الثانيه 
* يشترط عند الوصل بإستخدام المشترك أن يتم الوصل بين الألواح بالتبادل حنى لا نسمح بضعف كامل بمنطقة الوصله بالجانب ويتم التثبيت بالمسمار ........... مشار إليه برقم ( 2 ) فى الصوره رقم 2 








سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

صوره رقم 2
توضيح الوصل بين الألواح بإستخدام المشترك

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

2 - يتم تجميع " جوانب القاعده " مع بعضها البعض لتكتمل القاعده .................... مشار إليه برقم ( 1 ) فى الصوره 3
بحيث يكون البعد الصافى الداخلى للقاعده (طولا وعرضا ) هو البعد المطلوب للقاعده والمذكور بجدول القواعد بلوحة الأساسات .............. مشار إليه بحرف ( l , B  ) فى الصوره رقم 3
ويتم تثبيت " طبالى الأجناب " مع بعضها بالمسمار ........... مشار إليه برقم ( 2 ) فى الصوره 3 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2008)

* نظرا لإختلاف أطوال ألواح التزانه المكونه " لطبالى الجنب " فأحيانا كثيره لا يمكن توفير أطوال متماثله للألواح فى القاعده الواحده . 
أى أنه قد يزيد طول لوح اللتزانه المستخدم عن الطول المطلوب للقاعده ولا يمكن التخلص من الزياده بتقطيع الألواح أو نشرها بالمنشار خوفا من تلف الألواح الخشبيه أو للخوف من الحد فى أستخدام الألواح عند هذه الأطوال فقط .
* لذلك يتم تنفيذ الجنب " طاير " أى إستخدام الألواح بأطوالها كما هى إذا لم يتم توفيق مجموعه من الألواح المتساوية الطول ويتم عمل " شيرب " أى علامه بقلم رصاص أو طباشير أو بدق مسمار لتحديد الطول المطلوب للقاعده على اللوح بحيث يكون هذا الشيرب هو إنتهاء " جانب القاعده " ومنه يبدأ تركيب الجانب الآخر العمودى عليه حسب شكل القاعده وتترك الزياده الباقيه فى طول اللوح كما هى ............. مشار إليه برقم ( 3 ) فى الصوره رقم 3

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (29 أغسطس 2008)

*تقويات القواعد*

* تقوية الشده الخشبيه للقاعده 

1 - نبدا بتركيب " الحبس الرأسى " وهو عباره عن لوح لتزانه يوضع على سيفه ( رأسيا ) بعد العوارض فى المنطقه السفليه من جانب القاعده ............. مشار إليه برقم (1) صوره 4
ويتم تثبيته بالمسمار فى العوارض ............ مشار إليه برقم (2) صوره 4

والغرض منه 
* حبس العوارض من الخروج عن جانب القاعده مع بعضها فى المنطقه السفليه ولذلك يسمى بـ " الحبس السفلى " احيانا ويسمى ايضا " لوح الزنق السفلى " وذلك أيضا لأنه يزنق العوارض سويا مع ألواح اللتزانه المكونه للجانب .
* سهولة تثبيت باقى التقويات .

قد يتم إستبدال لوح اللتزانه بلوح موسكى أو بعرق فلليرى 

2 – وضع " المدادات " فى الأرض وهى عباره عن عروق فلليرى ليتم تثبيت تقويات جناب القاعده بها ........... مشار إليها برقم (3) صوره 4

3 - يتم دق " الخوابير " بالأرض وهى عبارع عن فضل من ألواح اللتزانه مدببه من احد طرفيها بحيث يدق طرفها المدبب فى الحفر ............. مشار إليها برقم (4) صوره 4

يفضل أن يكون الجزء المشطوف إلى الخارج ......... مشار إليه برقم (5) صوره 4

يتم مسمرة الخابور بالمدادات لتثبيت المدادات ......... مشار إليه برقم (6) صوره 4


4 - " وزن طبالى الجنب " أى ضبط رأسيتها بإستخدام " ميزان الخيط " .............. مشار إليه برقم (7) صوره 4


ويتكون ميزان الخيط من 
* " العصفوره " عباره عن قطعه من الخشب أسطوانية الشكل بها ثقب ليتدلى منه خيط ............. مشار إليه برقم (7-1) صوره 4
*" خيط الشاغول " خيط يتدلى من ثقب العصفوره حر الحركه من خلال ثقب العصفوره وطرفه السفلى مربوط بثقل حديد بحيث بمكن رفع الثقل وإسقاطه لجعل الثقل على الإرتفاع المناسب لأخذ الوزنه .......... مشار إليه برقم (7-2) صوره 4 
*" تقل " عباره عن ثقل حديد مربوط بطرف الخيط السفلى وهناك أوزان من هذا الثقل مثلا النصف كيلو والواحد كيلو جرام والأصغر من ذلك ويحدد الوزن المناسب تبعا لشدة الرياح للتغلب عليها ............. مشار إليه برقم (7-3) صوره 4

كيفية الوزن بميزان الخيط
* يضع الأوسطه النجار أحد جوانب العصفوره الدائريه على أعلى لوح بالجنب من الداخل ويمسك العصفوره باليد بحيث تكون ثابته على اللوح وفى نفس الوقت تمكنه اصابعه من إسقاط الخيط لأسفل وسحبه لأعلى لجعل الثقل عند نهاية اللوح السفلى 
* يقوم النجار بإسقاط الثقل بواسطة السماح للخيط بالسقوط عبر ثقب العصفوره....... ...وحيث أن 
المسافه بين الخيط وأى جنب من جوانب العصفوره = المسافه بين الخيط وأى نقطه على محيط الثقل ......... وعنها 
* إذا كان الثقل يمس الألواح ماسا ويستقر ماسا للوح الأخير أسفل الجانب دون أن يتحرك عموديا على إتجاه الجنب يكون الجانب مضبوط الرأسيه .
* وإذا سقط الثقل ليستقر بعيد عن اللوح الأخير فيكون الجانب مائل بإتجاه الثقل اى ( إلى داخل القاعده ) فيقوم النجار برده فى الجه العكسيه حتى يمس الثقل اللوح ويعاود الوزنه للتأكد من تمام الرأسيه .
* إذا كان الثقل اثناء سقوطه يصطدم بالألواح ليستقر محملا على اللوح الأخير يكون الجانب مائل بإتجاه الثقل أيضا ولكن هذه المره (إلى خارج القاعده ) فيقوم النجار برد الجانب فى إتجاه داخل القاعده حتى يمس الثقل اللوح ويعاود الوزنه للتاكد .

تأكد أن ذلك فى حالة ملاصقة العصفوره للجانب تماما 

وايضا أعلم دائما عند سقوط الثقل حرا تحت تأثير وزنه وبفعل الجاذبيه الارضيه ويستقر تلاحظ أن الثقل يدور حول نفسه ......... عندها تأكد أن الوزنه مظبوطه تماما دون تفكير 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (29 أغسطس 2008)

*صوره 4*

صوره رقم 4 
لتثبيت الحبس الرأسى 
وتثبيت المدادات 
وضبط رأسية جوانب القاعده 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (30 أغسطس 2008)

وفور ضبط راسية الجانب تماما يتم تثبيته بالمدادات 

5 – يتم تركيب " الشيكال السفلى " وهو عباره عن فضله من اللتزانه او المسكى القاعده ........... مشار إليه برقم (1) صوره 5 

* وهو يقوم برد فعل مضاد لضغط الخرسانه على جانب القاعده والذى يكون للخارج أثناء صب الخرسانه ويسمى بـ " الدكمه " أيضا فهو يدكم أى يدفع الجانب ضد إتجاه ضغط الخرسانه على جانب القاعده ............مشار إليه برقم (2) صوره 5

* فى الغالب تكون زاوية ميله مع الأفقى أقل من 30 درجه ما لم يكون الشيكال أفقيا ......... مشار إليه برقم (3) صوره 5

* يثبت " الشيكال السفلى " بـ " الحبس السفلى " و  " المدادات "  بالمسمار ......... مشار إليه برقم (4) صوره 5

* قد يتم تثبيت " الدكمه " بالمسمار فى " العارضه "  مباشرة وذلك فى حالة عدم وجود " الحبس السفلى "

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## الطووود (31 أغسطس 2008)

اولا جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع

ويوجد عندي بعض الطلبات اتمنى ان يتسع صدركم لها وهي:
1- كيف يستطيع المقاول معرفة كمية الخشب التي يحتاجها في تنفيذ مشروعة ولو بشكل تقريبي.
2- كيف يعرف المقاول كمية الخشب الهالك بعد الانتهاء من المشروع ولو بشكل تقريبي.
3-اذا كان يوجد جداول او معادلات معينه لمعرفة كمية الخشب المطلوب للتنفيذ وكمية الخشب الهالك اتمنى شرحها مع الامثله بالذات للمقاول المبتدىء لكي يستوعبها.
5- اتمنى ارفاق صور لكل نوع من الاخشاب وذلك نظرا لاختلاف التسميات بين بعض الدول.

اعلم عزيزي ان لك اجر باذن الله عظيم لانك تنقذ الكثير من الجهل والغش وتنور الطريق وتاخذ بيد المبتدىء ولك انشالله الدعاء بظاهر الغيب ومبروك عليك وعلى الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى الشهر الفضيل شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن ولك فيه الدعاء لما تبذله انشالله.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة بوتي قال:


> أنا لسه طالبة ياجماعة وعايزة أعرف إمتي بنعمل تقرير الجسة
> بعد إيه بالضبط ياريت حد ياجاوبني ويكون مشكور


 
الاخت السائله / السلام عليكم 

تقرير الجسه مطلوب قبل تصميم الاساسات مباشرة لكي يتم معرفة نوع الاساسات الامثل لاستخدامه وجهد التربه المسموح كحد اقصي لاعتباره عند التصميم للاساسات 
يعني ممكن نبدء في التصميم الانشائي للاسقف والاعمده قبل تقرير الجسه - ولكن لا يمكن تصميم الاساسات للمبني بدون عمل تقرير الجسه والاطلاع عليه للتصميم تبعا لتوصياته 
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## ماجدان (7 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سعيد محمود قال:


> المهندس الفاضل / أحمد جليدان ..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اد اللينك يا هندسه زى ما وعدتك 
وآسف جدا عن التأخير لظروف خارجه عن الاراده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99237.html
وياريت توافينى بقدر إستفادتك من الكتاب 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الطووود قال:


> اولا جزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع
> 
> ويوجد عندي بعض الطلبات اتمنى ان يتسع صدركم لها وهي:
> 1- كيف يستطيع المقاول معرفة كمية الخشب التي يحتاجها في تنفيذ مشروعة ولو بشكل تقريبي.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 

1 - والله هذه النقطه تعتمد على كثير من العوامل نوعية الشده الخشبيه وتصميمها , أسلوب التنفيذ , مساحة المنشأ وأهميته , المقاول والعاملين .............

* يمكن تحديد الكميات المطلوبه بطريقه دقيقه فى حالة تصميم الشدات من قبل مكتب استشارى متخصص وفى حالة وجود رسومات بذلك يمكن عمل حصر للكميات وأعداد الأخشاب المطلوبه بدقه وهذا يكون بالمشروعات الكبيره الضخمه

ومن الناحيه التقريبه من واقع الخبره الشخصيه من خلال العمل ليس اكثر 

يمكن أستخدام كميه من الأخشاب لمساحة 200 م2 كلآتى :
* ( 8 : 10 ) م 3 من خشب اللتزانه ( ألواح بطول 4 م عشرات وإتنشرات )
* 250 عرق فلليرى تقريبا 
* 1/2 طن فضل تقريبا 
* ( 1/4 : 1/2 ) طفش تقريبا 

* 1/2 كجم مسمار لكل 1 م3 من الخشب 
* 3/4 كجم سلك رباط لكل 1 م2

وذلك تقريبيا حيث ان تعاملى مع المقاولين لا يأخذ علينا محمل حصر الأخشاب بدقه إلا عند البيع والشراء وذلك يكون بالكميات التى نريد بيعها أوشرائها وليس أعتمادا على مايجب شراءه لتنفيذ عمل ما 
ولا أتذكر انى قابلت مثل هذه النقاط من كميات ومعدلات بأحد الكتب أو المراجع ولكنى سأبحث فى المكتبه الخاصه بى ..

2 - هناك جداول تحدد عدد مرات أستخدام انواع الأخشاب المختلفه 
ويمكن للمقاول معرفة الأخشاب التالفه من السليمه بعد الإنتهاء من المشروع مثلا بضعف الألواح أوالعروق مثلا بكسرها أو بظهور الشقوق والفوالق بها او تسوس الاخشاب ... برى الأخشاب ( عدم استدارة العروق )........ ناتج أستخدام الأخشاب بمشاريع تكون مثلا بمياه مالحه وأستخدام الأخشاب لفتره طويله بالماء او أستخدام الأخشاب بتربه مشبعه بدرجه كبيره من الأملاح والزيوت والمواد العضويه . سوء التخزين والتعرض للعوامل الجويه ........

3 - الجداول مرفقه بالفعل بالموضوع 

5 - إن شاء الله ........ وانا انوى ذلك وليس للأخشاب فقط وإنما يغطى كافة المراحل بالموضوع ككل 

أرجو أن أكون أوضحت بالقليل جدا
وان تكون ظهرت أمام عينيك العناوين الرئيسيه لإستفساراتك ....... وان أكون وضعتك على أول الطريق

وأرجو من الاساتذه الكبار من لديه جديد فليساعدنا به وشكرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2008)

6 – يتم تركيب " الشيكال العلوى " وهو فضلة لتزانه أو موسكى .............. مشار إليه برقم (1) صوره 6

* يثبت على زاوية مع الأفقى من جهة القاعده = 45 درجه لعمل رد فعل مضاد لضغط الخرسانه على جانب القاعده والذى يكون للخارج أثناء صب الخرسانه ويقاوم جميع القوى الأفقيه المتولده على الجانب للخارج مثل حركة العماله والرياح ......... مشار إليها برقم (2) صوره 6

* يتراوح طول " الشيكال " ما بين 50 سم أى " فضله نص " إلى 120 أو 150 سم أى " فضله متر وربع أو فضله متر ونص " بحيث يمكننا الطول من وصول " الشيكال " للـ" مدادات " بحيث يصنع الزاويه 45 درجه الموضحه سابقا 

* يثبت " الشيكال العلوى " فى " العارضه " و " الشيكال السقلى " بالمسمار .......... مشار إليه برقم (3) صوره 6

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2008)

7 – تركيب " الحبس العلوى " وهو عباره عن لوح من ألواح اللتزانه ليحبس " الشيكال المائل " بـ " العوارض " فى المنطقه العلويه من " طبالى الجنب "........... مشار إليه برقم (1) صوره 7

* يثبت " الحبس العلوى " بالمسمار فى " الشيكال العلوى " بزاويه لا تزيد عن 45 درجه تبعا لزاوية تثبيت " الشيكال المائل " ............. مشار إليه برقم (2) صوره 7

* قد لا يستخدم " الحبس العلوى " إذا تم أستخدام " لوح زنق رأسى علوى " بحيث يتم تثبيت " الشيكال العلوى " به

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2008)

8 – تركيب " القبايب " وهى عباره عن فضله من اللتزانه لربط زوايا الأجناب وأحكام غلقها وعدم فكها وفتحها أثناء صب الخرسانه ............. مشار إليه برقم (1) صوره 8

* ويتم تثبيتها بالمسمار بأعلى طبالى الجنب لتكون وترا بين جانبى القاعده المتعامدين مع بعضهما ......... مشار إليه برقم (2) صوره 8

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ملحوظه

* " الشيكال العلوى " يسمى " الشيكال " فقط أو " الشيكال المائل " حيث " الشيكال السفلى " يسمى "دكمه " أو " شيكال افقى "

* التثبيت بالمسمار المشار إليه فى الصور المرفقه السابقه لتركيب وتقوية القاعده لمجرد توضيحالمسمره بمكانها ليس اكثر ولا يأخذ به من حيث العدد 

* ليس هناك إشتراطات هندسيه للمسمره وتحديد عدد المسامير المستخدمه فى أعمال الشدات الخشبيه كما هو مذكور بإستخدام المسمار للربط فى المنشآت المعدنيه غير مدى الوصول إلى قطع خشبيه تامة الربط والتماسك سويا وهذا يحدد من خلال تنفيذ الأوسطه النجار للمسمره بمدى قوة التماسك التى تصل إليها القطع الخشبيه مع بعضها عقب إستخدام مسمار تلو الآخر ويفضل ألا يقل عدد المسامير عن إثنين فى أى قطاع ولا يزيد عن اربعه 

* ليست الزياده فى عدد المسامير هى السبب دوما فى زيادة التماسك فقد تكون أحيانا سبب فى ضعف الترابط حيث كثرة المسامير تسبب تشرخ الخسب وظهور الفوالق 

* قد يشترط المهندس التنفيذى أو الإستشارى أو حتى الأوسطه النجار على الخشاب ( فى الموقع أثناء الإشراف أو الإستلام ) أن يتم مسمرة أحد القطع " رجل غراب " أى استخدام ثلاثة مسامير سويا على شكل مثلث بدلا من أثنين فى قطاع ما يرى أن التماسك سيكون أقوى بذلك عن أستخدام مسمارين

والآن أنتهينا سويا من تقوية القواعد ............ ولكن هناك ملاحظات كثيره سوف نتطرق لها مع القواعد المسلحه 

ملاحظات على العاديه:

* فى حالة ما إذا كانت العاديه قواعد قد يتم الحفر حتى منسوب اسفل القواعد المسلحه ( بطنية المسلحه ) ثم يتم تخطيط مكان القواعد العاديه على التربه بالجير ( التوشيح ) ويتم الحفر يدويا لمكان قواعد العاديه بالسمك المطلوب وصب الخرسانه داخل الحفر دون نجاره ( على أبوه ) حيث لا يمكن وضع جوانب نجاره لأنه لا يمكن خلعها بعد تصلد الخرسانه لأن الحفر على مقدار القاعده فقط وهذا من باب سرعة التنفيذ والتوفير ولكن ..........
لا يمكن عزل تلك القواعد فى هذه الحاله فقد أمتلىء الحفر تماما بالخرسانه فضلا عن أختلاط الخرسانه بالتربه عند الجوانب والأركان 

* فى حالة ما إذا كانت العاديه قواعد قد يتم حفر الموقع بكامل المسطح حتى منسوب اسفل القواعد العاديه ( بطنية العاديه ) ويتم تنفيذ النجاره لقواعد العاديه ثم صب الخرسانه وفك النجاره بعد أن تتصلد الخرسانه وهنا يسهل العزل طبعا وهذا من باب سهولة التنفيذ والدقه إلى حد كبير ولكن.........
عند تنفيذ الكمرات الرابطه بين القواعد المسلحه ( الميد = السملات ) أو ( الشدادات ) نجد أن تحت هذه الكمرات فراغ بسمك العاديه يخلق هذا الفراغ مشكله فى إستناد الكمره على طول بحرها على لا شىءويصعب عمل نجاره خشبيه لقاع الكمره فى هذه الحاله إلا إذا تم عمل النجاره الخشبيه للكمره كاملة خارجا وتسقيط نجارة الكمره فى مكانها وتجميعها مع نجارة القواعد المسلحه وهذا ما يعارض سهولة التنفيذ والدقه ثم تأتى مرحلة الردم تحت هذه الكمرات وهذا أيضا يعارض السهوله فى التنفيذ والدقه المطلوبه 
حتى وإن تم ذلك فالأفضل إلى حد كبير ان تستند هذه الكمرات على مساند فيتم عمل ( مخدات ) أى ركائز من الخرسانه العاديه تحت تلك الكمرات 
أو أنك تردم ما بين القواعد العاديه وتعرض حديد تلك الكمرات لملامسة الردم بل وأختلاط الخرسانه المسلحه بالتربه وهذا ما يخالف الدقه تماما 
والأفضل هنا على الإطلاق أن يتم عمل نجاره لقاعده من الخرسانه العاديه لتلك الكمرات بطول الكمره ورفرفه عنها مساويه لرفرفة القاعده العاديه عن القاعده المسلحه وتصب مع القواعد العاديه 

فعن ما هو أعلاه

* أفضل شخصيا أن تكون العاديه لبشه ( فرشه ) بكامل مساحة الموقع فهذا يحقق سهولة التنفيذ والدقه المطلوبه بل وفى رأى سرعه فى التنفيذ ولا يخلق عنها مشاكل كما هو مبين فى ما سبق 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (11 سبتمبر 2008)

وفى مشروعنا الذى نحن بصدده 
نعود بجوانب القاعده العاديه التى تم الشرح من خلالها إلى جوانب اللبشه العاديه ليكون طول القاعده هو كامل طول اللبشه العاديه المراد رميها وعرض القاعده هو كامل عرض اللبشه العاديه كما هو موضح صوره 9

* ( B ) صافى عرض اللبشه العاديه 
* ( L ) صافى طول اللبشه العاديه 
* ( H ) صافى سمك اللبشه العاديه 
* ( 1 ) طبالى جانب اللبشه ( الواح لتزانه )
* ( 2 ) العوارض (فضل الواح موسكى سمك 2 بوصه )
* ( 3 ) المشترك ( فضلة لتزانه )
* ( 4 ) تبادل وصل الألواح ( قوره x قوره )
* ( 5 ) الحبس الرأسى أو لوح الزنق السفلى ( لوح لتزانه أو موسكى على سيفه )
* ( 6 ) لوح زنق علوى ( لوح لتزانه )
* ( 7 ) المدادات او الخنذيره ( عروق فلليرى )
* ( 8 ) الخوابير ( فضل من اللتزانه مدببه من أحد الأطراف )
* ( 9 ) الدكمه أو الشيكال السفلى ( فضله من الواح اللتزانه او الموسكى )
* ( 10 ) تثبيت الدكمه بالعارضه مباشرة ( حالة عدم وجود حبس رأسى )
* ( 11 ) الشيكال أو الشيكال العلوى أو المائل (فضله من الواح اللتزانه او الموسكى )
* ( 12 ) الحبس العلوى ( لوح من اللتزانه ) 
* ( 13 ) القبايب ( فضله من ألواح اللتزانه )
* ( 14 ) رجل غراب ( مسمرة ثلاثة مسامير على شكل مثلث )
* ( 15 ) ميزان الخيط ( عصفوره من الخشب متصله بثقل بواسطة خيط لوزن الرأسيه )

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (13 سبتمبر 2008)

* استلام نجارة العاديه

* بالنسبة لى شخصيا لا يتعدى استلام نجارة العادية عن 

1 - إستلام طبالى الجانب من حيث أرتفاعها ليحقق السمك المطلوب للعاديه ومدى ملاصقة الألواح لبعضها لعدم تسريب لبانى الخرسانه أو فقدان كميات خرسانه 
2 - تقويات الجوانب من حيث المراجعه على نوعيات القطع الخشبيه من ( عوارض ودكم وشيكالات وحبس ) ومدى تقوياتها حتى لا يتسبب الضعف فى الجانب من خلع جزء من الجانب وفقدان كميه من الخرسانه 

* اما عن الإستلامات لضبط الرأسيه للجانب فلا تتعدى من وجهة نظرى
الإستلام بالعين المجرده اثناء إستلام التقويات 

فليس للرأسيه خطوره هنا على الإطلاق إنشاء الله 

إذ أن ( اللبشه العاديه ) ماهى إلا فرشه من الخرسانه العاديه لتكون أرضيه صلبه وقويه ذات افقيه واحده تقريبا تحت الأساس المسلح ليس اكثر فهى لا تتحمل أى إجهادات كما المسلحه وإنما فقط تعمل على نقل الإجهادات بيسر من القواعد المسلحه إلى التربه 

يعنى بالعاميه ( بننقل الإجهادات المضغوطه للتربه على كفوف الراحه إلى التربه ) 
بالمصرى ( بندلع الحمل ونهشتكه زى الطفل الصغير عشان ينتقل للتربه كما ينام الولد الصغير بسريره الخاص دون بكاء )

فليس هناك أى نوع من أنواع الخطوره من ميل الجانب مليمترات أو حتى سنتيمترات ولا حظ أن هذا الميل سوف يكون فى رفرة العاديه يعنى بعيدا عن نهاية القاعده المسلحه وللتدقيق يكون عن نهاية توزيع الأحمال والإجهادات المضغوطه من القواعد المسلحه إذا أن الإجهادات تنتقل من القاعده المسلحه إلى التربه بميل ( 1 : 2 ) أو ميل ( 1 : 1 ) تقريبا ........طريقه تقريبيه بحته للتعبير عن نقل الإجهادات من الأساسات إلى التربه ولا يفضل التصميم عليها اطلاقا 

لاحظ دائما ان
* التربه لا تتحمل إجهادات شد بأى حال من الأحوال وما يتم ذكره على الأوراق بالتصميمات بما يخص أن التربه تتحمل شد يكون بإشاره عكسيه ( إشاره سالبه ) إستدلال على أن التربه لا تتحمل شد وما هذا إلا نظريا 
فما ينقل إلى التربه إجهادات ضغط وأما إجهادات الشد فتتحملها الأساسات بما بها من تسليح 

وما قصدت بالأفقيه متساويه تقريبا لسطح العاديه لا يتعدى الفرق فى الأفقيه المليمترات أو(1 : 2) سم 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

عاطفمدني قال:


> السلام عليكم بصراحة الموضوع جميل وغريب في نفس الوقت انا بألي 3 سنين شغال مهندس ولفيت في مواقع كتير في الغردقة ومطروح ومرسى علم وبصراحة انا بقول غريب عشان نص الكلام اللي حضرتك ذكرته انا مانفزتش نصه بالذلت في مرحلة الحفر والاساسات وعموما انا بقيت اقرب للمشرف مني للمهندس لان الهتمام كله بالتشوينات وتشغيل العمال وحاجات تانية ماينفعش اقولها وانا لما قات موضوعك حسيت بالمثالية اللي نفسي اشوفها وعاوز اعرف انت شغال في شركة ايه وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
يا اخ عاطفمدني ان شاء الله انت مهندس خبرة كويسة لكن يا اخي كل حاجة ليها اصول وفي التنفيذ المهندس هو اللي عنده ميزان الاصول بتاعة الصنعة وهو بس اللي يقدر يقول ان النجار او الحداد او اي عامل فني فالموقع بيشتغل صح هو بس اللي يقدر يقول نا الخرسانة دي صح ورص الحديد صح وده فني كويس ولا اونطجي لان يا باشمهندس عاطف هو المهندس مسؤول عن الموقع (اداريا وماليا وعن امان المنشأ فضلا عن المسؤولية الفنية) الفرق فالتنفيذ انك تتعامل مع الجانب العملي ومع البشر ومع الموارد وكل ده برضوا عايز مهندس شاطر فاهم ادارة 
ارجو ان اكون وصلت المعنى اللي كنت عايزة وربنا يرزقنا ويرضى عنا ويعلمنا


----------



## ماجدان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

من خلال المراحل التاليه سوف نقتصر بالحديث على مايخص تنفيذ مشروعنا البسيط بصوره خاصه حيث لا يمكننا الخوض لتفرعات مراحل التنفيذ بصوره عامه إذ أننا سوف نحتاج إلى ذكر وكتابة كتب وكتب ومراجع لا يسع وقت تنفيذ المشروع لها الآن 
وحتى لا يتشتت الفكر بين الطرق والإشتراطات المختلفه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

نبدأ بالإتفاق مع مقاول الخلاطه لتجهيز " عمال الطبليه " وأرسال الخلاطه لتبيت ليلا بالموقع إذا كان الصب صباح اليوم التالى ( أفضل من تأخر العمل فى بداية اليوم إنتظارا للخلاطه ) وكذلك إتمام عمليات نقل وتشوين المون من نقلات الرمل والزلط والأسمنت إن لم تكن تلك المؤن مشونه مسبقا بالموقع 

تم نقل خلاطه نحله إلى الموقع حيث سيكون خلط الخرسانه ميكانيكيا 

* يتم نصب الخلاطه ( أى إيقافها وتثبيتها بمنتصف طول الحفر لكى تتوسط التشوينات ) ليسهل الخلط والتعامل مع الخلاطه على أكبر طول للحفر يولد العمل على أكبر مساحه ممكنه وطبعا يكون مكان إخراج الخلطه الخرسانيه من الخلاطه مواجه للحفر 

* تاكد من إيقاف الخلاطه على أرض صلبه وقويه حتى لا تتسبب فى إنهيار اطراف الحفر 

* تاكد من تثبيت الخلاطه بمكانها بطريقة ما مثلا بوضع الأحجار فى طريق العجل أو بوضع عروق خشبيه تعترض العجل وتثقيل هيكل الخلاطه بالكامل بالأحجار أو بعض شكائر الأسمنت وذلك بوضعهم بطريقه او باخرى على عجلات الخلاطه و او حتى على العروق التى قد تكون مثبته للخلاطه تفاديا لحركة الخلاطه التى قد تؤدى لإنقلابها ناتج عدم الثبات والهزه القويه تجاه الحفر اثناء اخراج الخلطه الخرسانيه 

* تاكد من مقاول الخلاطه أنها سليمه وتعمل وأن معه جميع مؤنه وقطع غياره من زيت وسولار وسيور ........ إلخ حتى لا يتطعطل العمل وبذلك يتحمل المقاول والمقاول وحده العطل وتأخير العمل 

* أجزاء الخلاطه النحله ( تبعا للصوره المرفقه )

1 – " الديزل " صندوق القوى الميكانيكيه المحركه للخلاطه ......... رقم (7)
2 – " المغرفه " لحمل ورفع مواد الخلط إلى مكان الخلط بالخلاطه يمكن التحكم برفعها وهبوطها بواسطة زراع مثبت بجانب الخلاطه ............ رقم (1)
3 – " دراع المغرفه " يتحرك حركتين نقله إلى الأمام لرفع المغرفه ونقله إلى الخلف لأرجاع المغرفه او العكس على حسب ............... رقم (3)
4 - " الحله " وهى وعاء الخلط ويدور حول نفسه بواسطة الميكنه عن طريق السيور الواصله بالموتور وتتحرك الحله حركتين الأولى فى إتجاه الخلاطه لإستقبال مواد الخلط من المغرفه وبعد تمام الخلط تتحرك الحله إلى خارج الخلاطه تجاه الحفر لإفراغ الخلطه الخرسانيه وذلك بواسطة عجلة القياده ........... رقم (2)
5 – " عجلة القياده " هى عجله دواره لتحريك الحله الحركتين السابق ذكرهم ....... رقم (4)
6 - " العجل " هو عجل هيكل الخلاطه كامله والذى يمكنها من السير جرا على الطرقات .......... رقم (5)
7 – " دراع الجر " هو الذراع الذى يمكن جر الخلاطه بثبيته فى عربه جرار " قاطره " ................ رقم (6)

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لاحظ إتجاهات الحركه اليدويه لدراع المغرفه مع المغرفه 
أو العكس فى الصوره المرفقه الأولى 

لاحظ إتجاهات الحركه اليدويه لعجلة القياده مع الحله 
فى الصوره المرفقه الثانيه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبعا جزيل الشكر الى الاخ المهندس سالدان على التفاصيل المهمه التي يحتاجها كل مهندس ونرجوا اتحافنا بالمزيد ,,,,, وارجوا مساعدتي في اعطائي الطريقه التي تفتح بها الفايلات المرفقه لانها لاتفتح عندي اطلاقا واحيانا يطلب مني التسجيل على الرغم من تسجيلي المسبق ارجوا الرد


 
أهلاً أخي هادي المهندس.. 

بالنسبة للملفات المرفقة فهي عبارة عن صور مرفقة يمكن فتحها بسهولة بالضغط على أيقونة الملف المرفق لا غير.. 
أما عن مشكلة الخروج من الملتقى وإعادة طلب كتابة اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور، فربما أنك تقوم بتسجيل البيانات عند دخولك لصفحة فرعية ومن ثم تريد العودة للصفة الرئيسية فيطلب منك إعادة تسجيل البيانات، يمكنك التخلص من المشكلة نهائياً عن طريق اختيار الأمر (حفظ البيانات) عند تسجيلك لاسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور..

مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*الخرسانه ونسب الخلط*

* الخرسانه

خليط من حبيبات غالبا ما تكون صخريه ( الركام ) متماسكه مع بعضها البعض بواسطة ماده لاحمه ( المونه الأسمنتيه )

* الركام الشامل 
حبيبات صخريه غالبا إما ان تكون طبيعيه أو صناعيه وهى حجمان 
1- الركام الكبير ( الزلط أو السن .....)
2- الركام الصغير ( الرمل و الحصى )
وهو يمثل بحجميه الكبير والصغير الجزء المالىء للخرسانه ويشغل حوالى 75 % من حجم الكتله الخرسانيه وهو خامل نسبيا 
ويكون الركام جسم الخرسانه المقاوم للأحمال وعوامل البرى وفعل العوامل الجويه المختلفه وهو يعتبر ماده مالئه رخيصة الثمن نسبيا والأهم أنه يساعد على تقليل التغيرات الحجميه الناتجه من شك وتصلد عجينة الأسمنت وأيضا التغيرات الحجميه الناتجه من تغير محتوى الرطوبه 


* يجب أن يكون الركام المستخدم فى الخرسانه ذو تدرج جيد فى الحجم بين الركام الكبير والصغير 
وذلك لأن استخدام ركام كبير فقط مع عجينة الأسمنت يكون خرسانه ضعيفه لأن المساحه السطحيه للركام الكبير صغيره ( 2 – 5 سم2/جم ) وعنها يكون تماسك الحبيبات على مساحه صغيره فيكون الترابط ضعيفا فلا تستطيع الخرسانه مقاومة الأحمال
وعدم وجود الركام الصغير يولد وجود فراغات بصوره كبيره والتى تحتاج لملئها بالمونه الأسمنتيه فيعطى لنا خرسانه غير أقتصاديه لزيادة نسبة الأسمنت المستخدم والذى بدوره يتطلب زياده فى ماء الخلط لإتمام تفاعل كميات الأسمنت الكبيره مما يؤدى لا محاله إلى ضعف الخلطه الخرسانيه
فضلا عن أن الفراغات تزيد جدا من صعوبة الدمك 

وعن ذلك فإن استخدام الركام الصغير ( الرمل ) ذو المساحه السطحيه الكبيره (60 – 100 سم2/جم ) مع الركام الكبير ( الزلط ) ذو المساحه السطحيه الصغيره ينتجا سويا مساحه سطحيه مناسبه لإحداث تماسك قوى بين الحبيبات 
ويملىء الركام الصغير ( الرمل ) الفراغات بين الحبيبات فيقلل من أستخدام كميات كبيره من الأسمنت فيقل الماء المستخدم فى الخلط فيعطى مقاومه عاليه للخرسانه 
كما يؤدى ملىء الفراغات بالرمل إلى إمكانية الدمك الجيد للمكونات 
كما أن الركام الصغير ( الرمل ) يحسن قابلية التشغيل للخرسانه الطازجه ( من صب ومناولة الخلطه الخرسانيه ) وذلك لنعومة سطحه نوعا ما 

وإذا استخدم ركام صغير فقط مع عجينة الأسمنت لتكون خلطه خرسانيه يكون الناتج خرسانه ضعيفه جدا لقلة تحمل الركام الصغير لإجهادات التهشيم والضغط كما ان المساحه السطحيه للركام الصغير كبيره فلا تكفى عجينة الأسمنت لإيجاد التماسك المطلوب لجميع حبيبات الركام وتحتاج الخلطه وقتها إلى كميه كبيره من مياه الخلط وعند تبخره هذه المياه تترك فراغات بالخرسانه مكونه الشروخ 

* المونه الأسمنتيه
عجينه لدنه من الأسمنت ناتج إضافة الماء له 
فعند إضافة الماء للأسمنت البورتلاندى وخلطه معه فإن المواد الموجوده بالأسمنت البورتلاندى غير المتميئه تبدأ على الفور فى التفكك مكونه مركبات هيدراتيه وتحدث تفاعلات كيميائيه مصحوبه بتغيرات طبيعيه تؤدى إلى تماسك الأسمنت وتتكون عجينه تشك بعد بضع ساعات وتعمل كماده لاحمه لربط جزيئات الركام مع بعضها وتتصلد بفعل تفاعل الإماه الحادث بين الماء والأسمنت 

سيتم تنفيذ الخلطه الخرسانيه طبقا لما جاء ببند الملاحظات بلوحة الأساسات 

* سيتم تنفيذ الخلطه الخرسانيه طبقا لتصميمها بالطريقه " الوضعيه " وهذه الطريقه تحدد نسب مواد الخلط طبقا للخبره السابقه 
وتلائم هذه الطريقه الأعمال الصغيره مثل مشروعنا هذا نظرا لسهولتها حيث يتم تحديد نسب مواد الخلط بالوزن أو بالحجم ونسبة الماء قد يتم تحديدها أو تترك لمراعاتها أثناء الخلط بحيث نحصل على خلطه لدنه " Plastic " و سهلة التشغيل " Workable".

ملحوظه
* الأفضل هنا هو تعين النسب بالوزن لعدم إمكانية التحديد الدقيق لكمية الأسمنت والركام بالحجم بسبب التغير الناتج فى حجم كميه معينه تبعا لمدى الدمك المستخدم " Compaction " المستخدم للكميه كما ان الركام ولسيما الركام الصغير ( الرمل ) يتغير حجمه بظاهرة التغير الحجمى بفعل الرطوبه 

ولكن سيتم تعين الأسمنت بالوزن والركام ( الزلط والرمل ) بالحجم وذلك للتسهيل فى تحضير الكميات عند الخلط كما يتم تعين الماء على هيئة نسبه من الأسمنت بالوزن 




* النسب الوضعيه المستخدمه بجمهورية مصر العربيه 

أسمنت : رمل : زلط : ماء 
( 200 – 400 ) كجم : ( 0.4 ) م3 : ( 0.8 ) م3 : ( 40% - 70% ) وزن الأسمنت 

ملحوظه
* يمكن التعبير عن كمية الاسمنت بالشيكاره 
حيث ان الشيكاره تعادل 50 كجم فيكون على سبيل المثال ( 300كجم / 50 كجم ) = 6 شكائر

* تأخذ نسية الماء فى الغالب = 50 % من وزن الأسمنت مقدره باللتر 

و سنتبع فى مشروعنا ..... تنفيذ الخلطه الخرسانيه تبعا للنسب الوضعيه بالقطر المصرى

* بند خرسانات عاديه 

الأسمنت : الرمل : الزلط : الماء 
250 كجم : 0.4 م3 : 0.8 م3 : 50 % من وزن الأسمنت ( 125 لتر )
( 5 شكاير )  

* يفضل ان يتم حساب الكميات اللازمه من المون تقريبيا لضمان عدم التوقف الفجائى أثناء العمل 

وعن ذلك سيتم صب مساحه 200 م2 بعمق 0.40م أى مايعادل ( 0.4 ضرب 200 = 80 م3 )
فيتم حساب كميات توريد مواد الخلط مضاف إليها كميات الهالك المتوقعه والتى يراها المقاول تكفى للتعويض عن الهالك فى المواد ناتج النقل والخلط والصب 

ملحوظه
* دائما يكون الحصر من خلال العمل ( واقع التنفيذ ) أكبر من الحصر الهندسى من خلال الرسومات 
* حتى وإن لم يتم إستخدام الكميه المضافه على كميات الحصر الاصلى كامله فإنها تشون لحين أستخدامها فى أعمال قادمه وذلك بالطبع افضل بكثير من تواجد المون بالقدر الذى قد يتسبب عنه إيقافا فجائيا للعمل 
* ومن المعتاد انه لا يتم تشوين المواد بالكميه المطلوبه كاملة مره واحده تفاديا أستخدام مساحات كبيره من الموقع ومكان العمل وايضا تبعا لما يفرض السوق المورد أحيانا وإنما يتم إحضار المون على نقلات ومراحل عده وعن ذلك يمكنك فى نهاية العمل مع آخر مرحله لطلب المون حصر ما بقى تقريبا وطلب توريد كميات مطابقه للحصر النهائى او تزيد قليلا تفاديا من تبقى زيادات كبيره

1– الأسمنت 
* يتم تعين كميات الأسمنت بالوزن 
عدد الشكائر فى ( 1 م3 ) = 5 شكائر 
عدد الشكائر فى ( 80 م3 ) = عدد الشكائر فى 1م3 X الحجم الكلى = 5 X 80 = 400 شيكاره 
عدد الشكائر فى الطن الواحد من الأسمنت = وزن الطن الواحد / وزن شيكاره واحده = 1000 كجم / 50 كجم = 20 شيكاره 
وحيث أن الطن يحتوى على 20 شيكاره 
إذن عدد الأطنان المطلوبه لصب 80 م3 = عدد الشكائر لصب 80م3 / عدد الشكائر بالطن الواحد = 400 / 20 = 20 طن من الأسمنت 

طريقه اخرى 
عدد الأطنان فى ( 1م3 ) = 25 % طن = 5 مضروب 0.05= 0.25 طن
عدد الأطنان فى ( 80 م3 ) = 0.25 مضروب 80 = 20 طن 

* عدد الأطنان الكلى = 20 + 1 طن هالك = 21 طن أسمنت

2 – الرمل
* يتم تعين كميات الرمل بالحجم 
حجم الرمل فى ( 1م3 ) = 0.4 م3 
حجم الرمل فى ( 80 م3 ) = حجم الرمل فى 1م3 X الحجم الكلى = 0.4 X 80 = 32 م3 من الرمل 

* حجم الرمل الكلى = الحجم المحسوب + حجم الهالك = 32 + 7 = 40 م3 رمل 

3- الزلط
* يتم تعين كميات الزلط بالحجم 
حجم الزلط فى ( 1م3 ) = 0.8 م3
حجم الزلط فى ( 80م3 ) = حجم الزلط فى 1م3 X الحجم الكلى = 0.8 X 80 = 64 م3 من الزلط 

* حجم الزلط الكلى = الحجم المحسوب + حجم الهالك = 64 + 6 = 70 م3 من الزلط 

4- الماء
* يتم تعين كميات المياه بالوزن 
وزن المياه فى ( 1م3 ) = وزن الأسمنت فى 1م3 X نسبة م/س = 250 X 0.5 = 125 لتر 
وزن المياه فى ( 80م3 ) = وزن المياه فى 1م3 X الحجم الكلى = 125 X 80 = 1000 لتر 

يتم الإتفاق مع المورد أو المحجر الذى يتم التعامل معه لتوريد كميات المون السابقه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*توريد الرمل والزلط*

 وحيث المرحله هى بند صب الاساسات العاديه أى خرسانه مدفونه 

* سيتم استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وذلك لمقاومة فعل أملاح الكبريتات والمواد الضاره فى التربه ولأن مقاومته النهائيه عاليه ولكن مقاومته المبكره منخفضه نوعا ما
 كما ان معدل تصلبه بطىء عن الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادى بينما الحراره المنبعثه منه أثناء التفاعل مساويه للحراره المنبعثه من الأسمنت منخفض الحراره ولذلك فهو أكثر سعرا من الأسمنت البرتلاندى العادى 
1– طلب توريد 21 طن من الأسمنت البورتلادى المقاوم للكبريتات ( SEA WATER )

* سيتم أستخدام الرمل الأصفر أو الأحمر ( متوسط الخشونه ) وذلك لزيادة قو التماسك والترابط بين جزيئات الركام 
2 – طلب توريد 35 م3 من الرمل الأصفر أو الأحمر

* سيتم أستخدام الزلط كبير الحجم ( الزلط الفاير ) من باب التوفير لفرق سعر المتر المكعب بينه وبين باقى الأنواع الأصغر حجما من الزلط حيث انه يتم صب خرسانه عاديه والتى تكون قوة تحملها للتهشيم حوالى ( 300 كجم/سم2 ) بينما قوة تحمل الركام الكبير للتهشيم تتراوح بين ( 800 – 2000 كجم/سم2 )
وكلما زاد " المقاس الأعتبارى الأكبر " للركام الكبير كلما زاد الوزن الحجمى له وتحسنت نسبيا مقاومة الخرسانه للأحمال مع وفر فى كمية الأسمنت المستخدمه نظرا لقلة المساحه السطحيه للركام 
ويتراوح المقاس الأعتبارى الأكبر ما بين ( 37.5 – 19 مم ) لأعمال الخرسانه العاديه 
3 – طلب توريد 70 م3 من الزلط الفاير 

4 - طلب توريد عربة مياه بالقدر المطلوب 

** وبصفه عامه تعتبر الحبيبات المستديره أفضل أشكال الركام للإستخدام فى الخرسانه لأنها أكثر قابليه للإنضغاط والكبس عن الركام الزاوى وذلك ينتج عنه قله فى الفراغات وبالتالى مقاومه أكبر للخرسانه علاوه على حسن قابلية التشغيل Workable "  " كما انها تحتاج إلى كمية أسمنت اقل لتغليف سطحها 
أما الركام الزاوى والغير منتظم الشكل والمفلطح والعصوى يعطى خرسانه صعبة التشغيل "  Unworkable" وبالتالى يلزم زيادة كمية الركام الصغير والأسمنت عنه فى حالة الركام المستدير لكى تكون الخلطه الخرسانيه سهلة التشغيل 

* يؤثر الشكل وحالة السطح على الترابط والتماسك بين حبيبات الركام وعجينة الأسمنت وبالتالى على مقاومة الخرسانه فالحبيبات الخشنه تكون اكثر ترابطا من الحبيبات الناعمه فعند تكسير مكعبات الخرسانه يظهر الكسر خلال بعض حبيبات الركام إذا كانت قوة الترابط عاليه فى حالة السطوح الخشنه وذلك بالتعرض لأقصى حالات التحميل 
أما إذا كانت قوة الترابط ضعيفه فيحدث الكسر حول حبيبات الركام وليس من خلالها إذا كانت قوة الترابط ضعيفه فى حالة السطوح الناعمه وذلك بالتعرض لأقل حالات التحميل 

ملحوظه 
إذا تم إنتاج عجينه ذات مقاومه عاليه جدا تقترب من مقاومة الركام فإننا نحصل على خرسانه عالية المقاومه " High strength concrete " ولكن يكون الإنهيار فيها فجائيا حيث يمر الشرخ بالركام وليس حوله 


* فيجب تتبع الموصفات الجيده فى إنتقاء الركام طبقا لمواصفات المشروع والكودات كما هو محدد اعلاه وذلك بالتعامل مع محاجر وموردين معروفين وموثوق فى التعامل معهم 



* أهم الأنواع المحليه لركام الخرسانه ( جمهورية مصر العربيه )

1 – الرمل والزلط 
الرمل والزلط هو ارخص مصدر للركام ويستخرج عادة من مترسبات الأنهار من وادى النيل مثل " رمل وزلط الهرم " أو " رمل وزلط الخطاطبه " 
ومن الكثبان الرمليه من رمال الساحل مثل " رمل سيدى بشر "
 وتعتبر رمال وزلط مترسبات الأنهار أكثر الأنواع شيوعا وملاءمه للأعمال الخرسانيه المختلفه وذلك لأن الحبيبات يكون أغلبها مستديرا نتيجه لفعل المياه عند نقل وترسيب الركام مع تدرج حبيبى مناسب بالإضافه إلى برى الأجزاء الضعيفه من الحبيبات 
أما رمال الكثبان الرمليه الناتجه بفعل الرياح فتكون صغيره المقاس وناعمه وأقل صلاحيه من ركام مترسبا ت الأنهار 
بينما فى المناطق الصحراويه الشديده الحراره يكون الحصول على الركام صعبا وبصفه خاصه النقص الواضح فى الزلط وتكون المساحات المحتويه على رمل وزلط منتشربه بكميات كبيره من الأملاح الضاره بالخرسانه مثل الجبس كما فى " بعض مناطق مرسى مطروح " ويعتبر ركام كل هذه المناطق غير مناسب ملحوظه

2 – كسر الأحجار ( السن )
تستخدم الأحجار المكسره فى الأعمال الخرسانيه فى المناطق التى ينعدم فيها الرمل والزلط أو إذا كانت تكاليف إستيراد الزلط للمنطقه عاليه جدا
وتعطى الاحجار المكسره ركاما جيدا ومناسب وأحيانا يكون تكلفته عاليه بسبب أعمال التكسير كما انه يكون زاوى الشكل وركامه الصغير ترابى إلى حد ما ومن أمثلة كسر الحجاره الصالحه كركام للخرسانه 
أ – الجرانيت ب – البازلت ج – الحجر الرملى د – الحجر الجيرى 
وكلها تعتبر من الصخور الممتازه للخرسانه

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سيدى العزيز م.سالدان 
لى رجاء وهو ان تقوم بتجميع كل هذه التفصيلات بجانب بعضها وايضا الصور لانه تتواجد مشاكل اثناء القراءه وفتح الصور اتمنى تجميعها فى كتيب
لا مرسى على واجب الورد للى يستاهل الورد


----------



## مهندسة رضى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس سالدان

 بند الخرسانه ونسب الخلط جميل جدا :20:

عندى استفسار بسيط..........

على اى اساس بنقدر نحدد نوع الركام(الكبير) المستخدم فى الخلطه سواء زلط او كسر احجار؟

وكمان مين اللى بيحدد نوع معين من كسر الاحجار (بازلت - جرانيت - حجر جيرى -.....الخ )


----------



## ماجدان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس سالدان
> 
> بند الخرسانه ونسب الخلط جميل جدا :20:
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

لو صبر القاتل على المقتول ........ كان مات لوحده 
ولو صبر السائل عن الإستفسار ........... كان اتشرح الموضوع لوحده

أعتقد أن باقى المشاركات قد توضح الإستفسار 
وإن لم يحدث فانا تحت الأمر بإذن الله

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفرق بين الزلط والسن*

* ارى ان هناك فكره مسطيره عند بعض المنفذين المهندسين وأغلب المالكين فهم يتوهمون ان الزلط هو وحده ووحده فقط الذى يصلح لصناعة الخرسانه وأن ما دون ذلك يعطى نتائج دون المستوى أى غير مقبوله
او ان بعضهم يظن أن الزلط يصلح لصناعة الخرسانه للإستخدام مع كافة القطاعات والاجزاء الخرسانيه بينما كسر الحجاره ( السن ) لا يصلح إلا لصناعة خرسانه تلائم قطاعات معينه كالأسقف والكمرات وممنوع أستخدام ( كسر الأحجار ) لصناعة الخرسانه لأستخدامها فى الأساسات 

وحقيقة أجد أنا هذا الكلام لا اساس له من الصحه ولا يستند إلى اى علم هندسى 

فالزلط وكسر الأحجار ( السن ) ما هو إلا نوعان من أنواع الركام المختلفه والتى تصلح جميعها لصناعة الخرسانه مثل 
1 – جلخ الأفران العاليه 
2 – كسر الطوب ( للخرسانه العاديه فقط )
3 – الفيرموكوليت 
4 – الطين المحروق 
5 – الحجر الخفاف 
6 – ركاز الحديد 

وإن تكلمنا بوجه عام فإن ما يحدد استخدام نوع من أنواع الركام المختلفه عدة عوامل 
أولها وأهمها على الإطلاق 

1 - معايير وإشتراطات الجوده ناتج إختبارت معينه لعينات الركام والتى تحددها معامل ومراكز المنظمات الإنشائيه والكودات 

وتبعا للكود المصرى يوجد نوعين من الإختبارات

1 – الإختبارات الأساسيه 
وهى لازمه لقبول الركام فى العمليات الإنشائيه الخرسانيه وهى 

1 – أختبارات التدرج الحبيبى 
2 – تعين محتوى الطين والمواد الناعمه 
3 – محتوى الشوائب العضويه ( للركام الصغير )
4 – تعين أمتصاص الماء 
5 – تعين معامل التهشيم 
6 – تعين الحمل اللازم لتحديد 10 % مواد ناعمه 
7 – تعين كمية الكلوريدات والكبريتات 

2 – الإختبارات الإختياريه 
يمكن إجراءها أو إجراء بعضها حسب ظروف ومتطلبات العمل وهى 

1 – تعين مقاومة الصدم 
2 – تعين مقاومة البرى 
3 – تعين دليل العصويه 
4 – تعين الدليل الزاوى
5 – تعين الوزن النوعى الظاهرى 
6 – تعين الوزن الحجمى 
7 – تعين النسبه المئويه للفراغات 

فتجرى الإختبارات السابقه مرتين بالطرق القياسيه المتبعه 

ملحوظه
* يتم الفصل بين الركام الكبير والصغير عن طريق إستخدم المنخل القياسى مقاس 4.75 مم ليكون المار منه هو الركام الصغير والمحجوز عليه هو الركام الكبير 
* ولاحظ ايضا ان ليس لأن الزلط أسمه زلط يستخدم دائما ولكن مثلا الوارد من مترسبات البحار والمحيطات لا يستخدم غالبا فى أعمال الخرسانات بسب ما قد يحتوى من أملاح ومواد ضاره بالخرسانه

وعن ذلك فإن من ينجح فى تلك الإختبارات يصلح لصناعة الخرسانه أى كان
حتى وإن كان عفريت أزرق 

وكل الأنواع السابقه بصفه عامه تصلح بالفعل لصناعة الخرسانه تبعا للكود المصرى 
ولكن ............. هناك فرق بين تصلح وتستخدم 
فإن كانت كل الأنواع السابقه تصلح..!! فأيهم يستخدم ؟؟

2 - الغرض من إستخدام الخرسانه وأماكنها 
هناك أنواع تستخدم لصناعة الخرسانه الخفيفه والعازله للصوت وأخرى للخرسانات الثقيله وغيرها لعزل الحراره والمانعه للنفاذيه والحاميه من الإشعاعات ........... ألخ 

3 - اقتصادية التوريد والنقل والتشوين 
حيث تختلف اسعار أنواع الركام وتختلف أماكن وجودها والسوق المورده لها وطريقة نقلها وتشوينها وكل ذلك يقع فى طائلة الإمكانيات المتاحه للمشروع مع تحقيق الإقتصاديه فى التكلفه 

4 - الخبرات الفنيه والهندسيه 
تحتاج بعض الأنواع إلى تقنيات واشتراطات فنيه لتنفيذها قد لا تتوافر لدى كل المنفذين من مهندسين وعمال 

* وإذا تكلمنا بصفه خاصه عن الزلط وكسر الاحجار 
فالنوعين يحققا خرسانه ممتازه صالحه للإستخدام ويوفرا الأمان التام والمطلوب لصناعة الخرسانه فى جميع حالاتها 
ولكن ............
قد يكون الزلط أعلى نوعا ما من كسر الأحجار وذلك لأن إجهاد كسر الزلط أعلى من إجهاد كسر السن ( كسر الأحجار ) 

ولذلك تكون الأولويه فى الخيار للزلط ولكن لعدم توفره بالمنطقه والصعوبه فى توريده للمشروع والحصول عليه وأرتفاع تكلفته بصوره عامه يتم استخدام كسر الأحجار ( السن ) والذى يعطى الكفاءه المطلوبه والأمان اللازم فى الخرسانه المصنعه دون أدنى شك 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أما عن أحجار الكسر المختلفه

فإن جميع أنواع الأحجار من أصل نار " الصخور الناريه " وبطريقه أو بأخرى تفككت وتحللت إلى  " صخور رسوبيه " فى مترسبات الأنهار والبحار

* يستخدم " البازلت " أحجار قاعديه سوداء اللون على نطاق واسع فى رصف الطرق وصناعة الخرسانه لتوافره على مساحات كبيره فى جمهورية مصر العربيه فى منطقة أبو زعبل شمال القاهره وغيرها

* يعرف كسر أحجار " سن عتاقه " بأنه افضل كسر الأحجار الموجوده بجمهورية مصر العربيه فهو كسر لأحجار " الدوليريت " أحجار قاعديه قاتمة السواد ممتازه لصناعة الخرسانه فى طريق مصر - السويس والصحراء الشرقيه بين النيل وخليج السويس 

وحقيقة فى كسر الأحجار المستخدم والمتعارف عليه فى السوق المحليه يكون خليط لمجموعه من كسر الأحجار حيث أن المحجر يكر الأحجار ويخلطها مع بعضها ثم يرفعها للتوريد 

ملاحظه 
* إذا تم أستخدام الزلط كركام كبير .... يستخدم معه الرمل كركام صغير 
* إذا استخدم السن ( كسر الأحجار ) كركام كبير ..... يستخدم بدرته الناتجه من طحن هذه الاحجار كركام صغير 
* ولكن خوفا من تخلل مواد ترابيه وطينيه فى هذه البدره تعمل كوشوائب ومواد ضاره بالخرسانه فإننا نستخد الرمل كركام صغير مع السن ايضا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
ها انا في الموعد مهندس احمد كما وعدتك اني ساحاول المشاركة في مواضيع هندسية اتمنى ان تكون لها فائدة على ملتقانا هدا و اول ما ابدا به هو اضافة بعض الشرح الى موضوع الخرسانة .


الخرسانة هي عبارة عن خليط غير متجانس من الركام ( الحصمة) و الأسمنت والماء مع بعض الفراغات و يمكن اضافة بعض المواد الأخرى ( المضافات) للحصول على خواص معينة.​
يتم اختيار نسب هذه المواد في الخلطة الخرسانية حسب نوع العمل المطلوب والمواد المتوفرة.
 ومع خلط هذه المواد مع بعضها يتم الحصول على الخرسانة التي تبدأ بالتصلب التدريجي مع الوقت حتى تصبح صلبة وقوية ، وتتفاوت قوتها حسب المكونات الأساسية وكذلك حسب طريقة الرج أثناء الصب ونوعية المعالجة.
​
مكونات الخرسانة 


أولاَ : الأسمنت​الأسمنت هو تلك المادة الناعمة الداكنة اللون التي تمتلك خواص تماسكية و تلاصقية بوجود الماء مما يجعله قادراَ على ربط مكونات الخرسانة بعضها ببعض و تماسكها مع حديد التسليح. ويتكون الأسمنت من 3 مواد خام أساسية هي كربونات الكالسيوم الموجودة في الحجر الكلسي، والسيليكا الموجودة في الطين والرمل، والألومنيا (أكسيد الألمنيوم).

أنواع الأسمنت:
هناك عدة أنواع من الاسمنت تأحذ اسمها من الغرض منها ولزوم استعمالها ولكن تبقى مكوناتها الأساسية واحدة وان اختلفت نسبتها من نوع لآخر ومن أهم هذه الأنواع :
الأسمنت البورتلاندي العادي، والأسمنت البورتلاندي سريع التصلد، والأسمنت البورتلاندي المنخفض الحرارة، والأسمنت المقاوم للأملاح والكبريتات، والأسمنت الألوميني ... الخ

المكونات الرئيسية للأسمنت البورتلاندي العادي:
1. سليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وتبلغ نسبتها من 45 - 55 % وهي المسئولة عن إعطاء القوة للخرسانة خلال الأيام الثمانية والعشرين الأولى.
2. سليكات ثنائي الكالسيوم وتبلغ نسبتها من 15-25 % وهي المسئولة عن ظاهرة الالتئام الذاتي حيث تقوم بإغلاق الشقوق الشعرية في المونة وفي الخرسانة و كذلك قوة الشد للخرسانة.
3. ألومنيات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وتتراوح نسبتها من 12-15 % وهي تتفاعل بسرعة عند الخلط وتطلق حرارة عالية لذلك فهي تعطي الخرسانة قوتها في اليوم الأول ولكنها لا تؤثر في القوة النهائية للخرسانة.
4. ألومنيات حديد رباعي الكالسيوم وتتراوح نسبتها من 7-12 % وهي تتفاعل في الأيام الأولى وتعطي حرارة عالية ولكنها أبطأ من ثلاثي ألومنيات الكالسيوم.
5. بالاضافة إلى المكونات السابقة يحتوي الأسمنت على مركبات ثانوية على شكل أكاسيد مثل أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والصوديوم والمغنيسيوم والتيتانيوم وثاني أكسيد الكبريت . وتشكل هذه المركبات نسبة قليلة من وزن الأسمنت.

خواص و فحوصات الأسمنت
يجرى على الاسمنت العديد من الفحوصات لتحديد صفاته وللتأكد من جودته ومطابقته للمواصفات، ومن أهم هذه​
الفحوصات:

1. نعومة الأسمنت Fineness of Cement
2. فحص القوام القياسي للعجينة الأسمنتية.
3. زمن الشك الابتدائي والنهائي Initial & Final setting time
4. التحليل الكيماوي للاسمنت.
5. ثبات الأسمنت .
6. مقاومة الأسمنت للضغط المباشر.
7. مقاومة الاسمنت للشد المباشر.​
8. فحص الانثناء ​
ثانياً : الركام ( الحصمة)​
ان لنوعية و خواص الركام تأثيراً كبيراً على خواص الخرسانة ونوعيتها لكونه يشغل حوالي (70-75%) من الحجم الكلي للكتلة الخرسانية. ويتكون الركام بصورة عامة من حبيبات صخرية متدرجة في الحجم منها حبيبات صغيرة كالرمل والأخرى حبيبات كبيرة كالحصى .
وإضافة إلى كون الركام يشكل الجزء الأكبر من هيكل الخرسانة والذي يعطي للكتلة الخرسانية استقرارها ومقاومتها للقوى الخارجية والعوامل الجوية المختلفة كالحرارة والرطوبة والانجماد فانه يقلل التغيرات الحجمية الناتجة عن تجمد وتصلب عجينة الاسمنت أو عن تعرض الخرسانة للرطوبة والجفاف . 
ولذا فإن الركام يعطي للخرسانة متانة أفضل مما لو استعملت عجينة الاسمنت لوحدها. 
من خواص الركام انه يؤثر بدرجة كبيرة على متانة وسلوك هيكل الخرسانة. وعند اختيار الركام لغرض الاستعمال في خرسانة معينة يجب الانتباه بصورة عامة إلى ثلاثة متطلبات هي: اقتصادية الخليط ، المقاومة الكامنة للكتلة المتصلبة ، والمتانة المحتملة لهيكل الخرسانة.
 و من الخواص المهمة الأخرى لركام الخرسانة هي تدرج حبيباته ( مرفق جداول التدرجات الشاملة للركام حسب المقاس الاعتباري الأكبر- ملحق رقم 1)، ولغرض الحصول على هيكل خرساني كثيف يجب أن يكون تدرج ركام الخرسانة مناسبا وذلك بتحديد نسبة الركام الناعم والركام الخشن في الخليط . بالاضافة إلى ذلك يكون تدرج حبيبات الركام عاملا مهما في السيطرة على قابلية تشغيل الخرسانة الطرية. 
فعند تحديد كمية الركام الموجود في وحدة الحجم للخرسانة تكون قابلية تشغيل الخليط أكثر عندما يكون تدرج الركام مناسبا وبذلك تكون الحاجة لكمية الماء اللازمة للخليط أقل وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى زيادة مقاومة الخرسانة الناتجة. كما ويؤثر الركام على الكلفة الكلية للخرسانة . *** وبصورة عامة فإنه كلما كانت كمية الركام الموجود في حجم معين من الخرسانة أكثر كلما كانت الخرسانة 
الناتجة اقتصادية أكثر وذلك لكون الركام أرخص من الأسمنت.
ولغرض الحصول على خرسانة متينة يجب أن يتميز ركامها بعدم تأثره بفعل العوامل الجوية المختلفة كالحرارة والبرودة والانجماد والتي تؤدي إلى تفكك الركام كما ويجب أن لا يحصل تفاعل ضار بين معادن الركام ومركبات الأسمنت ، إضافة إلى ضرورة خلو الركام من الطين ومن المواد غير النقية والتي تؤثر على المقاومة والثبات لعجينة الأسمنت . ويجب أن يكون الركام نظيفا قويا مقاوما للسحق والصدم ومناسبا من حيث الامتصاص ذا شكل وملمس مناسبين وغير قابل للانحلال ، ومقاوما للتآكل والبري.
الاشتراطات الخاصة بالركام:
ا - يجب أن تكون حبيبات الركام شبه كروية وغير مفلطحة وتفضل الأنواع عديدة الأوجه.
ب- يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الامتصاص عن 5%.
ج- يجب ألا يقل الوزن النوعي الظاهري عن 2.35
د - يجب ألا تزيد نسبة الفاقد في وزن الركام عند اجراء اختبار الثبات عن 10-12% من الوزن.
هـ- يجب ان يكون الركام المستخدم في الخلطات الخرسانية متدرجاً ضمن حدود منحنيات التدرج الشامل المرفقة في ملحق رقم 1.​
و - يجب أن يخضع الركام للغسيل قبل استخدامه وذلك لضمان خلوه من المواد العضوية والأملاح الضارة.​
ثالثاً: الماء : ​
أهمية الماء:
1. إن الماء ضروري لكي يتم التفاعل الكيماوي بين الاسمنت والماء.
2. وهو ضروري أيضا لكي تمتصه الحصمة المستعملة في الخرسانة.
3. يعطي الماء الخليط المؤلف من الركام الخشن والناعم والاسمنت درجة مناسبة من الليونة تساعده على التشغيل والتشكيل.
4. بوجود الماء يمكن خلط مقدار أكبر من الحصمة بنفس الكمية من الأسمنت.
5. إن الماء يعطي حجماً للخرسانة يتراوح ما بين 15-20 %.
6. يضيع جزء من الماء الموجود في خلطة الخرسانة أثناء عملية التبخر.
7. إن الماء ضروري لعمليات إيناع الخرسانة أثناء تصلبها.
النسبة المائية الاسمنتية:
هي النسبة بين وزن الماء الحر المخصص للتفاعل ( عدا عن الماء الذي تمتصه الحصمة) إلى وزن الأسمنت في الخلطة. ولضبط نسبة الماء في الخلطة أهمية بالغة وعليها تتوقف قوة الخلطة ومساميتها وانفصالها ونزفها ومقدرتها على مقاومة العوامل الجوية من برودة وحرارة وتآكل حيث ان كثرة الماء تضعف الخرسانة وتسبب الانفصال والتدميع والمسامية وقلة الدوام والاهتراء وقلة التماسك والضعف والتقشر والانكماش والتشقق. 
والجداول التالية تحدد النسبة المائية الاسمنتية القصوى حسب درجة الخرسانة (ACI 211.3-76):
قوة المكعب القياسي بعد 28 يوم النسبة المائية الاسمنتية
Kg/cm2 بدون هواء مع هواء
600 0.32 0.23 
550 0.36 0.27
500 0.41 0.32
450 0.45 0.37 
400 0.50 0.42 
350 0.56 0.47 
300 0.62 0.53 
250 0.69 0.60 
200 0.77 0.69 
150 0.87 0.77​
100 1.00 0.85​
خواص الماء المستعمل في الخرسانة:

1. يكون الماء المستعمل في خلط ومعالجة الخرسانة خاليا من المواد الضارة مثل الزيوت والشحوم والأملاح والأحماض والقلويات والمواد العضوية والفلين والمواد الناعمة سواء كانت هذه المواد ذائبة أو معلقة وخلافها من المواد التي يكون لها تأثير عكسي على الخرسانة من حيث قوة الكسر والمتانة.
2. يعتبر الماء الصافي الصالح للشرب صالحا لخلط الخرسانة وايناعها.
3. يسمح باستعمال الماء غير الصالح للشرب في حالة عدم توفر الماء الصالح لشرب على أن لا يزيد تركيز الشوائب فيه عن نسب معينة تحددها المواصفات.
4. يحظر استعمال الماء غير الصالح للشرب في خلط وايناع الخرسانة إلا بعد أن يثبت مخبريا بأن مقاومة مكعبات الملاط (Mortar) الذي جرى خلطه بالماء غير الصالح للشرب تساوي على الأقل (90) % من مقاومة نظيراتها والتي جرى تحضيرها باستعمال ماء صالح للشرب وذلك عند عمر (7) أيام و (28) يوم وحسب المواصفات الأميركية رقم ASTM C-109​
5. يجرى تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية في المختبر باستعمال نفس الماء غير الصالح للشرب والذي سيجرى استخدامه في الخلطات الخرسانية بالموقع.

​
رابعاً: الاضافات :
​
الاضافات هي عبارة عن مواد أو تراكيب من عدة مواد تضاف للخرسانة أثناء الخلط لتحسين خاصية أو أكثر من خواص الخلطة الخرسانية.​
أهم أغراض استعمال الاضافات

1. تحسين قابلية التشغيل للخرسانة الطرية.
2. تعجيل التصلب للحصول على مقاومة عالية في وقت قصير.
3. ابطاء عملية التصلب ( الشك) في الأجواء الحارة أو النقل لمسافات البعيدة.
4. تقليل الحرارة المتولدة وتقليل النضح أو النزف ( Bleeding )
5. تحسين مقاومة التآكل وتقليل التقلص الحاصل أثناء التصلب.​
6. منع صدأ الحديد.​
أنواع الاضافات:-

بالرغم من تعدد أنواع الإضافات وأسمائها التجارية إلاّ أنها تندرج أساساً ضمن ثلاث مصنفات رئيسية هي:
1. إضافات مسرعة للتفاعل.
2. إضافات مبطئة للتفاعل.
3. إضافات مقللة للماء.​
إن لهذه الاضافات مضاراَ لذلك يجب عدم استعمالها إلا في الحالات الضرورية وحسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة وبأقل الكميات . ومحاولة الاعتماد على تحسين خواص الخرسانة بتعديل مكوناتها الرئيسية.
​
الخلطات الخرسانية :​
بعد أن يتم فحص المواد الأولية ( وهي الركام الخشن والناعم ، والماء والأسمنت والمضافات ) وبعد التأكد من صلاحيتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات، يتم عمل تصميم للخلطة الخرسانية لتعيين كمية كل مادة من المواد اللازمة للحصول على خلطة خرسانية حسب ظروف العمل ونوع المنشأ أو العنصر الخرساني المراد صبه.​
وهناك عوامل عديدة تؤثر على التصميم كشكل الركام وحجمه وتدرجه وطبيعة العمل والتشغيل وطريقة الدمك وتوفر المواد ودرجات الحرارة، إلا أننا أثناء التصميم نأخذ بعين الإعتبار أن يتم تحديد المكونات بحيث تغطى كل حبات الركام بالاسمنت وبحيث تدخل الحبيبات الأصغر حجما في الفراغات الأكبر حجما وبحيث تعطي الخرسانة القوة المطلوبة واللدونة اللازمة وأن تكون غير منفذة للماء ومتينة وقوية ومقاومة للعوامل الجوية .


اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد





​


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عندى استفسار بالنسبة للقواعد 
1- ما هى اهمية الرفرفة بين القاعدة العادية والمسلحة 
2- واذا مثلا الرفرفة قلت او اتلغت نتيجة اهمال او غلطة اثناء عمل القواعد العادية واتصبت على كده واثناء العمل فى المسلحة تم اكتشاف ذلك هل هناك خطر ام ممكن نمشيها
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

اسلام مصطفى محمد قال:


> عندى استفسار بالنسبة للقواعد
> 1- ما هى اهمية الرفرفة بين القاعدة العادية والمسلحة
> 2- واذا مثلا الرفرفة قلت او اتلغت نتيجة اهمال او غلطة اثناء عمل القواعد العادية واتصبت على كده واثناء العمل فى المسلحة تم اكتشاف ذلك هل هناك خطر ام ممكن نمشيها
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
السوال الأول 
إجابته فى المشاركه رقم 
#*112* (*permalink*) 

السؤال الثانى 
إنشاء الله مفيش اى خطر وممكن يا هندسه تمشيها 
بس أهتم شويه بالإستلام ومتزهقش وصحصح عشان المالك لو عرف أو خد باله هيفتكر أن البيت كده هيقع وإنك لازم تدخل السجن 
ومش هتعرف تقنعه أن مفيهاش حاجه خالص وحتى لو عدهالك .... هيشلهالك فى نفسه 

ولو عايز تتطمن وتطمن المالك 
ممكن وأنت بتصب المسلحه تخلى النجار يعملك جمب للعاديه على مسافة الرفرفه اللى مش موجوده من الجانب الخطأ اللى هو مفهوش رفرفه 
وتصبها مع المسلحه 
بس ياريت تزمبر السوكه بتاعت العاديه يعنى تكسر طرف العاديه الأعلى وتخليه مايل ( مشطوف ) وياريت تستخدم أديبوند عشان تلحم الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده أو لبانى حسب أمكانياتك 
ولون ده كلو ملهوش لازمه وممكن بردو تصبها من غير تكسير او أى حاجه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

* يتم عمل تسويه للأرض حول الخلاطه من جميع الجهات بواسطة اللودر للحصول على تربه صلبه ونظيفه نوعا ما ليتم تشوين الرمل والزلط عليها دون أن تتعرض تلك المؤن للإختلاط بالشوائب والتلوث وذلك إن لم يكن أعد مسبقا عند أستلام الموقع وتجهيزه .

* يتم تشوين الرمل والزلط يمين ويسار الخلاطه ما لم يتم تشوين تلك المؤن مسبقا عقب أستلام الموقع

* بحيث تدخل العربه القلاب ( نقلة الرمله ) بظهر السياره وتأخذ يمين الخلاطه مثلا وتفرغ حمولتها من الرمل وتخرج وتدخل عربة الزلط بنفس الطريقه ولكن تأخذ يسار الخلاطه وتفرغ حمولتها 
وتأكد من أن تلك التشوينات لا تعوق أو تغلق ممر يسمح بدوخول وخروج العربات لإنزال باقى النقلات الأخرى أو ليعوق حركة اللودر الذى تستخدمه لتقريب التشوينات من الخلاطه فى حالة أستنفاذ الجزء الأقرب للخلاطه منها حتى لا يجهد العامل فى تحويل المون عن بعد للخلاطه ولا يزيد من ساعات العمل 

* يتم وضع عروق من الخشب وألواح أمام الخلاطه لتشوين شكائر الأسمنت عليها بحيث تحجز بينها وبين الخلاطه منطقه كافيه تماما للعمل وخلط الخرسانه ويكتفى بفرش حصيره من الخوص لتشوين الشكائر عليها إذ أنه لا يتم تخزين الشكائر وإنما تستهلك على الفور فى يوم أو يومين على الأكثر

* وتدخل المقطوره ( نقلة الاسمنت ) ويتم إنزال حمولتها بواسطة العتالين بوضع الشكائر على الحصير على هيئة صفوف بحيث لا يزيد عدد الطبقات فى الرصه الواحده على 10 طبقات 

* يتم إيقاف عربة الماء قرب منطقة الخلط ليمكن استخدام الماء فى الخلط بسرعه

* يتم تشوين البراميل التى تملىء بماء الخلط الذى يستخدمه العامل فى خلط الخرسانه بجانب الخلاطه تماما جهة عامل الخلط يشون برميل ليستخدم فى العمل وبجواره تماما برميل آخر او برميلين لتبادل أخذ المياه منهم وتوصل تلك البراميل دائما بخرطوم المياه المتصل بالصنبور أو عربة المياه وذلك لتمام ملىء البراميل دوما بالمياه على طول فترة العمل مع ملاحظة أستخدام براميل لا تسبب تلوث المياه بالصدأ مثلا ​


----------



## ماجدان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*كروكى الموقع أثناء الصب*

إليكم كروكى لتوزيعة الموقع يوم الصب


----------



## ابو تهانى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لك كل التقدير أخى الفاضل الموضوع شائق جدا وممتاز ولقد ألممت بمعظم الجوانب ، وان شاء لدينا مساهمة جيدة فى هذا الموضوع الحيوى لكل المهندسين حيث يعتبر عملية إدارة الموقع من أهم مقومات علم إدارة المشروعات construction managment وادارة الموقع تقلل كثيرا من المخاطر Risk والتحكم بها و 
إدارة المدخلات والموارد المحدودة بكفاءة وفعالية
(مواد materials – معدات equipments – عمالة labours – اموال money ). وسوف نقوم بإضافة مساهمتنا قريبا بإذن الله. لك كل التقدير أخى سالدان.


----------



## ماجدان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي الكريم سالدان طبعا انا من المهتمين جدا بموضعك وتفاصيله , لكن اريد ان استفسر ان هناك فتره زمنيه كبيره بين موضوع واخر اي تكمله موضوعك الرائع , علما ان سبب سؤالي هو التشوق للموضوع وخاصه بانتظار الحديد وتفاصيل التسليح والكونكريت وغيرها


 
وعليكم السلام م. هادى 

لا شكر على واجب .... وانا سعيد جدا بالأهتمام بالموضوع 

وحقيقة التاخر لثلاثة أسباب رئيسيه
1 - لترك فرصه متاحه للتعمق فى الموضوع والإطلاع على تفاصيله جيدا
2 - لترك فرصه متاحه أمام المشاركات لتناول النقاش حول الفقره المكتوبه والاستفسار والرد على أى أستفسارات ممكنه حول الموضوع ( وليس لمشاركات الشكر والاعجاب وإن كانت تقع فى قلبى وقع قطرات الندى التى تنتظرها أوراق الناب كل صباح )
2 - المشاغل المتكرره طبعا خصوصا ان كتابة مشاركه تأخذ منى وقت يصل إلى عدة ساعات متواصله امام الجهاز وأحيانا ايام غير متواصله طبعا

فضلا عن التشويق المفضل للأهتمام بالموضوع والبحث عن التطور الدائم لتحسين أسلوبنا الهندسى بالتنفيذ 

والآن أعتقد أنك فهمت مقصدى فما رأيك أكمل كالمعتاد أم .......

وأخاف أن لا تجد مرادك فيما تبحث عنه 
إذ أنى سوف اخص المشاركات بطرق التنفيذ والتركيب المفروض لنوعية المنشأ المتفق عليه فقط بالموضوع لا أكثر حيث يصعب التشعب لبعض التفاصيل التى قد تحيد بنا عن موضوع التنفيذ إلى موضوع آخر لا يمكن إغلاقه إلا بعد أن نكتب به مرجعا من الأستفسارات والمناقشات التى قد لا تنتهى

وأتمنى أن أفى بكل أهتماماتك وما يشغل افكار وسأحاول ان اكون دائما عند حسن ظن حضرتك 
ودائما سوف أكون أنا والأخوه الزملاء المهندسين الكرام دوما فى نقاش دائر للتفسير وإجابة أستفسارات حضرتك


----------



## ماجدان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*عدد القلبات فى 1 م3 ونسب خلط المواد فى القلبه الواحده*

والآن قبل عمليات خلط الخرسانه وصناعتها وصبها يجب على المهندس التنفيذى معايرة وأستلام " صناديق الكيل " التى يتم بها معايرة مواد الخلط حسب النسب المتبعه والمتفق عليها فى مواصفات المشروع لخلط الخرسانه .

وقبل معايرة " صناديق الكيل " يتم تحديد عدد " القلبات " فى المتر المكعب الواحد وعنها يتم تحديد نسب خلط المواد فى " القلبه " الواحده 
و" القلبه " هى كمية الخرسانه الناتجه من خلط المواد فى المره الواحده 

وحيث أن شيكارة الأسمنت محددة الوزن ومعلومة مسبقا فسوف يتم تحديد عدد" القلبات " فى المتر المكعب الواحد من الخرسانه بعدد شكائر الأسمنت المستخدمه لوصول الخرسانه لمقاومة الإجهاد المطلوب حسب مواصفات المشروع بحيث يكون فى " القلبه " الواحده شيكارة أسمنت واحده من وزن 50 كجم 

وبند الخرسانه العاديه المتفق عليه فى مشروعنا يتطلب مقاومة إجهاد قدره 250 كجم/سم2 
وعن ذلك يتم عمل عدد خمس " قلبات " فى المتر المكعب الواحد أى تكون نسبة " القلبه " الواحده من الخرسانه العاديه ( 1/5 ) متر مكعب من نسب خلط الخرسانه العاديه المتفق عليها فى مواصفات المشروع للمتر المكعب الواحد .

ثم نحسب نسب خلط المواد الأخرى الباقيه لصنع الخرسانه العاديه فى " القلبه " الواحده

* نسب خلط المواد فى القلبه الواحده ( طبعا النسب معلومه ومحفوظه )

( (1/5) * 250كجم ) + ( (1/5) * 0.8 م3 زلط ) + ( (1/5) * 0.4 م3 رمل ) + ( (1/5) * 125 لتر )

فتصبح ....

50 كجم + 0.16 م3 زلط + 0.8 م3 رمل + 25 لتر مياه = شكاره أسمنت + 0.2 م3 زلط + 0.1 م3 رمل +25 لتر ​ 
ملحوظه 
ليست هذه طريقه هندسيه ثابته لتحديد عدد القلبات فى المتر المكعب الواحد وإنما اشهر الطرق المتبعه فى ذلك خصوصا فيما يخص الطريقه الوضعيه لخلط وصنع الخرسانه ​


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هل تقصد بالقلبه في اله الخلط الدواره ام الخلط اليدوي في الكرك اليدوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> هل تقصد بالقلبه في اله الخلط الدواره ام الخلط اليدوي في الكرك اليدوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
القلبه 

هى الخرسانه المخلوطه والمصبوبه 

يعنى هى كمية الخرسانه فى حلة الخلط وهى الخرسانه الموضوعه بعربة نقل الخرسانه اليدويه والمأخوزه من حلة الخلط للخلاطه 

أرفق صوره توضح ما أقصد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

سالدان قال:


> القلبه
> 
> هى الخرسانه المخلوطه والمصبوبه
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
من بعد اذن المهندس احمد اعيد طرح مشاركته بشكل اخر










​


----------



## ماجدان (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أولا شكرى الكبير للأستاذ المهندس الجليل والقدير م. رزق حجاوى 

وأوضح أسفاااا

- هناك خطأ فى الصوره الثانيه 
سامحونى .......... 

القلبه بعد الخلط مكونه بالطبع من ( أسمنت + زلط + رمل + ماء ) 
وفى الصور للتدقيق نجد السن ( كسر الأحجار ) بديلا للزلط


----------



## ماجدان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mohammedshaban قال:


> ازيك ياباشمهندس سالدان شكرا لمجهودك الرائع وابقى قول للباشمهندس محمد فتحى والباشمهندس محمد العربى ان الباشمهندس محمد شعبان بيمسى عليهم
> 
> ممكن طلب باه انا عايزك تحطلى خطوات حساب كميه الحديد والخرسانه لاى مبنى واشرح بمثال وياريت بدقه مش تقلب زى ماشوفت فى بعض المواقع
> 
> شكرا ليك مره تانيه


 
الحمد لله تمام 
وسلامك وصل خلاص ...... الله يكرمك 

بالنسبه لحساب كميات الحديد بالطرق العاديه المانويل على الرسومات ...... إنشاء الله هتيجى لما نبدأ فى استخدام التسليح فى الموضوع 
وعن الخرسانه فزى ما كعبنا الخرسانه العاديه وطلعنا كميات الأسمنت والزلط والرمل اللازمه لتكعيب الخرسانه هنكمل إنشاء الله الموضوع لكن بالترتيب 

وبارك الله فيك 
وشكرا لك


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد الموضوع مهم جدا وطريقة العرض اكثر من رائع 
فقط لى ملاحظة بسيطة على موضوع تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية ينبغى الاشارة الى الاختبارات التى تجرى على المواد التى تدخل فى تصميم الخلطة وعلاقتها بنسب الخلط فمثلا نتيجة اختبار المحتوى المائى للزلط والرمل يؤثر على كمية الماء اللازم للخلطة وهكذا......وكذلك طرق تصميم الخلطة مثل الطريقة الحجمية والطريقة الوزنية وكذلك المحتوى الهوائى وفى الكود الامريكى aci فصل كامل عن هذا الموضوع ......واكيد لصغر هذا المشروع لذلك لم تفصل كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع ....
اتمنى منك فى الموضوع القادم ان تشرح لنا تنفيذ مشروع كبير وكذلك تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية لهكذا مشاريع ....عذرا للاطالة اكرر تهنئتى لك بهذا الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## Ayman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك التثبيت على المنتدى و اعضاءه الكرام..مع انه كان مثبت بنشاطه 
كل الشكر و التقدير لصاحب الموضوع م احمد جليدان و الذي بذل جهدا كبيرا فيه..


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد الموضوع مهم جدا وطريقة العرض اكثر من رائع
> فقط لى ملاحظة بسيطة على موضوع تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية ينبغى الاشارة الى الاختبارات التى تجرى على المواد التى تدخل فى تصميم الخلطة وعلاقتها بنسب الخلط فمثلا نتيجة اختبار المحتوى المائى للزلط والرمل يؤثر على كمية الماء اللازم للخلطة وهكذا......وكذلك طرق تصميم الخلطة مثل الطريقة الحجمية والطريقة الوزنية وكذلك المحتوى الهوائى وفى الكود الامريكى Aci فصل كامل عن هذا الموضوع ......واكيد لصغر هذا المشروع لذلك لم تفصل كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع ....
> اتمنى منك فى الموضوع القادم ان تشرح لنا تنفيذ مشروع كبير وكذلك تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية لهكذا مشاريع ....عذرا للاطالة اكرر تهنئتى لك بهذا الموضوع الرائع.


 
السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
فى راى الشخصى يفضل كتابة موضوع مستقل بذاته عن هذا الموضوع من قبل متخصصين أكفاء بهذا 
لأنى أرى أنه موضوع كبير ومهم جدا لا يمكن ان نتطرق له على سبيل التوضيح فقط 

وإن شاء الله يسهل ويمكن فتح موضوعات اخرى ومشاريع اكبر 
ولكن يجب أن ننتهى من مشروعنا هذا أولا فالموضوع ماذال به الكثير 

والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> مبروك التثبيت على المنتدى و اعضاءه الكرام..مع انه كان مثبت بنشاطه
> كل الشكر و التقدير لصاحب الموضوع م احمد جليدان و الذي بذل جهدا كبيرا فيه..


 

الله يبارك فيك 

مبارك إذا كان هناك نوعا من الإفاده للأعضاء الكرام 

والشكر كل الشكر لمشرفينا الكرام ومنتدانا الجبار


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال عن الجدار الاستنادي retaining wall , الان بجوار المبنى الذي نقوم بتنفيذه مبنى جديد والاثنين على الشارع , وكان الجدار الاستنادي للمبنى المجاور عباره عن بلوك فقط , وكذلك مبنانا , سؤالي هو متى يتم اختيار البايل كحائط استنادي , هل يعتمد على التصميم من خلال تاثير القوى الافقيه المجاوره فقط ,, علما ان هناك مباني قد ذكرها الاخ م.رزق تم عمل البايل كجدار استنادي , يعني ممكن افهم اكثر لاختيار النوعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مبارك تثبيت الموضوع يا باشمهندس احمد واتمنالك التوفيق واسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هادي المهندس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اكيد مجهود رائع يجب ان يتوج بالتثبيت لفائدته الكبيره , والى الامام اخينا سالدان.

مع تحياتي

علما ان مشاركتي السابقه جاءت بالخطا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أشكر لأدارة المنتدى على تثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم ,وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسنات من ساهم في هذا الموضوع.
وللحقيقة فهو جهد يستحق التقدير والثناء.
وهذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الاكثر اقبالا على المطالعة.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا الشكر لادارة المنتدى على هذه الخطوة الموفقة فهذا ديدنها وجزى الله مشرفينا كل خير
والتهنئة والاشادة للباشمهندس احمد سالدان فهو يستحق منا كل الثناء لما يبذله من جهد فى هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا لاى مهندس جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والى الامام دوما نورا يضى الطريق لنا


----------



## dido_ft (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله سنستفيد من هذاالكتاب والف شكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسال عن الجدار الاستنادي Retaining Wall , الان بجوار المبنى الذي نقوم بتنفيذه مبنى جديد والاثنين على الشارع , وكان الجدار الاستنادي للمبنى المجاور عباره عن بلوك فقط , وكذلك مبنانا , سؤالي هو متى يتم اختيار البايل كحائط استنادي , هل يعتمد على التصميم من خلال تاثير القوى الافقيه المجاوره فقط ,, علما ان هناك مباني قد ذكرها الاخ م.رزق تم عمل البايل كجدار استنادي , يعني ممكن افهم اكثر لاختيار النوعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مع تحياتي وتقديري


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص سؤالك اخ هادي بخصوص الجدران الساندة للتربة والابنية عند التنفيذ فكما ذكرت قد تعرضت الى قي دراسة تحليلية لمبنى كانت هناك حاجة لدعم التربه " الموضوع مثبت تحت عنوان مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية " .
اذا رجعت للمثال الثي ذكرته فقد كانت الظروف المحيطة كمايلي 
1- التربه رملية من النوع المفكك والذي ينهار مباشرة عندما يتم الحفر العمودي ولذلك يجب ان يتم الحفر بشكل مائل وهذا كان غير ممكن بسبب ان المبنيين متلاصقين.
2- وجود المياه الجوفيه على ارتفاع قريب من سطح الارض مما يشكل عائقا لمتاسك التربه.
3- وجود مبنى وارساسات وخدمات ملاصقة لقطعة الارض.
4- العمق الكبير للحفر.
5- حالة المبنى القائم.
هذه الشروط اذا توافرت كلها فاننا نحتاج الى جدران سانده.
فاذا كانت التربه متماسكة ( صخرية ) فحتى لو تم الحفر بشكل مجاور لاساسات المبنى المجاور فرغم ذلك لا نحتاج الى جدران سانده.
اذا كان هناك امكانية لترك مسافة بين المبنيين فاننا لا نحتاج الى جدران سانده.
ولاعطاء الحل الافضل هندسيا نحتاج الى فحص التربه والذي يعطي الشروط التي يجب اتخاذها عند الحفر وكذلك لسكتش يبن عمق التأسيس ومخطط الاساسات للمبنى الجديد وعلاقة ذلك بالمبنى القديم
هذا بشكل مختصر وبانتظار بقية المعلومات .
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## الجزيره (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## rwmam (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ الكبير احمد سالدان اشكرك كل الشكر على كل ما تقدم كما واشكر كل الذين شاركو
ولدي الاستفسار التالي رجاءا

لم يتم التطرق الى موضوع ال scope of work وهنا اعني ان لكل مشروع شرح مفصل عن متطلباته والغايه من انشاءه وضوابط التصميم والتنفيذ و------- الى آخره 
وسؤال اخر هو ( فيما اذا تم تنفيذ فقره من العمل وكانت غير مطابقه للرسومات ولكنها مطابقه للوصف الذي جاء في scope of work فهل يمكن قبول الفقره المنفذه ام يتم رفضها ) ومن هي الجهه التي تقرر قبول الفقره او رفضها صاحب العمل ام الجهه المشرفه والتي تم تخويلها من صاحب العمل ؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم
المهندس rwmam


----------



## eng.kamal (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان لدي ممر للصب ذو ابعاد (30ft x12ftx10cm) كم احتاج من مواد حصى ورمل لعمل الكونكريت الازم لذلك

وكيف الطريقة الحسابية لذلك ...................رجاء
وشكرا


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ورد مايلي في مشاركة الاخ المهندس كمال :


eng.kamal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان لدي ممر للصب ذو ابعاد (30ft X12ftx10cm) كم احتاج من مواد حصى ورمل لعمل الكونكريت الازم لذلك
> 
> وكيف الطريقة الحسابية لذلك ...................رجاء
> وشكرا


 

اخي يمكنك حساب كمية الكونكريت اولا وكما يلي
30*12*.1 = 36
اما الرمل والحصى فهي 
الرمل = .42 من ال 36
الحصى = .84 من ال36 وهذه النسب تعتمد على نسبة الخلط
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## rwmam (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ نور عزمي
اليك طريقة القراءه في جهاز الثيودولايت
1 بعد موازنة الجهاز يتم التوجيه الى نقطه معلومه بعد تصفير الزاويه الافقيه والتي هي اكثر استعمالا 
2 يتم التوجيه الى نقطه اخرى مع بقاء الزاويه مقفوله 
3 فتح القفل للزاويه
4 وثم الحركه الافقيه والذهاب باتجاه الزاويه المطلوبه وعند الحصول على قراءة الزاويه المطلوبه يتم قفل الحركه الفقيه 
5 التوجيه لتثبيت نقطه معينه تمثل الزاويه المطلوبه
وفي حالة انك تريد تثبيت مسافات معلومه ولزاويه معينه فتعمل الاتي 
1 التوجيه للناظور باتجاه النقطه المعلومه والمراد اخذ قياسات ومسافات لنفس الخط من الجهاز الى النقطه الاخرى معلومة الزاويه 
2 يقوم شخص اخر وليكن فني او له درايه باستعمال وقراءة شريط القياس ومعه عامل لمسك وتثبيت بداية الشريط على النقطه تحت الجهاز ويقوم الفني بالتوجه لقياس مسافه مطلوبه وحسب الزاويه المطلوبه وحسب ما يقوم المهندس المساح بتوجيهه توجيه اولي وثم التوجيه باستعمال ناظور الجهاز 
3 يمسك الفني القياس المطلوب بيده وينظر الى المساح الذي بدوره ينظر ويوجه باستعمال الجهاز الى ان تكون المسافه والزاويه متطابقه وعندها يتم تثبيت سيخ حديد او اي وتد بحيث ان هذا الوتد على استقامة الزاويه المطلوبه تماما وبنفس الوقت هذا الوقت يقع على المسافه المطلوبه من الجهاز الى الوتد
وشكرا وانا حاضر للمزيد​


----------



## ماجدان (27 ديسمبر 2008)

آسف جدا عن الأنقطاع طيلة الفتره السابقه 
ولنبدأ سويا للرد على بعض المشاركات وتكملة الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## TITO HUNTER (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
اريد ان اعرف كم تكلفة بناء منزل 
التفاصيل 
قطعة ارض مساحته 270 متر , اريد البناء علي المساحة كلها , مع العلم ان الارض علي وجهتين (الوجه الاولي 10 متر علي شارع 20 متر ) ( الوجه الثانية 27.55 متر علي شارع 6 متر )
الريد البناء علي المساحة كلها 
البناء عبارة عن 
1- تربة ظلطية 
2- حصيرة اسمنتية حولي 80 سم 
3- البناء عبارة عن عمدان 
4-والتشطيب 
وشكرا


----------



## م صفوت الفقي (16 يناير 2009)

انا محتار بصراحة ياجماعة فيه دراسات بتقول ان السن افضل من الزلط ان الكثافة السطحية للسن اكبر من الكثافة السطحية للزلط ومقاومتة للاحتكاك افضل من الزلك وهناحضرتك بتقول ان الزلط اجهاد الكسر افضل منة في السن ايه الصواب السن افضل ام الزلط


----------



## ماجدان (22 يناير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اكيد مجهود رائع يجب ان يتوج بالتثبيت لفائدته الكبيره , والى الامام اخينا سالدان.
> 
> مع تحياتي
> ...



وعليكم السلام 

متشكر جدا على هذا الشكر الذى لا أستحقه 
ومتأسف جدا على التأخير فى الرد وبالفعل م. القدير حجاوى أجاب أستفسارك وإن كنت تريد المزيد فأرفع الموضوع على الصفحه العامه لنقاش الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

eng.kamal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا كان لدي ممر للصب ذو ابعاد (30ft x12ftx10cm) كم احتاج من مواد حصى ورمل لعمل الكونكريت الازم لذلك
> 
> وكيف الطريقة الحسابية لذلك ...................رجاء
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام 
وإن كنت أشعر بنبره من السخريه أو الإستهزاء بالسؤال 
والعفو طبعا لا أقصد الشخصيه صاحب الإستفسار وإنما أقصد معنى الإستفسار .... لأنك إذا تابعت المشاركات أعلاه التى تخص حصر الخرسانه ونسب الخلط فيمكنك ببساطه الإجابه 

وعموما كان رد المهندس rwmam كالتالى 


rwmam قال:


> ورد مايلي في مشاركة الاخ المهندس كمال :
> 
> 
> اخي يمكنك حساب كمية الكونكريت اولا وكما يلي
> ...


 
أرجو الإنتباه فقط للوحدات ( السنتيمتر , القدم )
وكما ذكر البشمهندس ...... كعب الممر 
ثم بنسب الخلط يمكنك إيجاد المطلوب 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

مهندسةموقع قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات التى تفيد كل مهندس مبتدىء فى موقع العمل وأتساءل عن كيفية تنفيذ بدروم فى مبنى حكومى


 
وجزاك عنا خير يا بشمهندسه 

بالنسبه لموضوع البدروم إنشاء الله سوف نتاول الموضوع على حده 
وعموما هو عادى جدا زى اى دور بس الحوائط بالغالب حوائط خرسانيه مسلحه 
بس أشمعنه بدروم حكومى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

allhgory قال:


> ممكن يابشمهندس سالدان او ابشمهندس رزق حجاوي
> ان تمدونى باى معلومات عن تنفيذ البيارات واهم الاشياء التى يجب مراعاتها عند التنفيذ وكيفية حصر الكميات لكل من الحديد وكذلك فى الحفر واى معلومات ان امكن واللهم يجعل هذا لكم نور ونجاة يوم ترجعون فى الى الله


 
ممكن طبعا 
ولكن ليس من خلال الموضوع 
ارفع الطلب بالصفحه الرئيسيه وحدد استفسارات معينه وستجدنا رهن السؤال بإذن الله

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

نور عزمى قال:


> ممكن تورينا صور لتفاصيل الحديد فى العناصر الانشائية زى الاعمدة والاسقف و الكمرات و القواعد وكمان نفسي اعرف ازاى طريقة القراءة بالتيودليت من فضلك الرد


 
إنشاء الله بس طبعا مع كل مرحله 
إن شاء الله سيكون الموضوع ملم بجميع تفاصيل التنفيذ والمخططات والصور الموضحه لكل قطاع ومرحله 
وموضوع التيدوليت فاجابك الاخ الزميل مشكور ويمكنك دخول قسم المساحه للمزيد وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

قرشي محمد ابراهيم قال:


> ارجو المساعده في تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتيه الساخنه والرصف المرن


 
يا جماعه مشكور جدا على المرور 

ولكن رجاءا تنظيم الطلبات والإستفسارات 

الموضوع هنا خاص بمراحل التنفيذ البسيطه لمنشا سكنى فقط 

عذرا سيتم محو كل الطلبات والإستفسارات خارج نطاق الموضوع 
وتقبلو فائق الإحترام


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> الاخ نور عزمي
> 
> اليك طريقة القراءه في جهاز الثيودولايت
> 1 بعد موازنة الجهاز يتم التوجيه الى نقطه معلومه بعد تصفير الزاويه الافقيه والتي هي اكثر استعمالا
> ...


 
مشكور جدا مهندس رومام على الأهتمام والمساعده 
شكرا على مداخلات القيمه 
أبقى دائما معنا نحن فى أحتياجك 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

tito hunter قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة
> اريد ان اعرف كم تكلفة بناء منزل
> التفاصيل
> قطعة ارض مساحته 270 متر , اريد البناء علي المساحة كلها , مع العلم ان الارض علي وجهتين (الوجه الاولي 10 متر علي شارع 20 متر ) ( الوجه الثانية 27.55 متر علي شارع 6 متر )
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعذرنى اخى الحبيب ..... حقيقه لا احب أن اخوض فى النقاش حول تلك المواضيع 
فمثل تلك الإستفسارات احب أن اضع فيها يدى على مخططات وبنود مسعره وكميات مطلوبه طبقا للمواصفات ليتم تحديد اسعار قريبه من الواقع 

أما عامة فإن التكلفه تكون معلومه لدى الجميع فى نطاق المنطقه المزعم إنشاء المنشأه عليها بمعلومات بسيطه عن أسعار مواد البناء فى تلك المنطقه 

وشكرا


----------



## سنا الأمل (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اشكرك اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي و لكن لدي سؤال ؟؟؟
انا فتاة فهل سيصادفني هذا العمل في يوم ما ؟؟؟
انا ليس لدي مشكلة لاني احب العلم و العمل و لكن المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه هو الذي يفرض رفض بعض الاشياء التي نريدها للاسف .
المهم في اي تخصص بالضبط يتم تطبيق ذلك مباشرة ؟ اي ماهو التخصص الذي يشمل هذا العمل كله ؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (26 يناير 2009)

م صفوت الفقي قال:


> انا محتار بصراحة ياجماعة فيه دراسات بتقول ان السن افضل من الزلط ان الكثافة السطحية للسن اكبر من الكثافة السطحية للزلط ومقاومتة للاحتكاك افضل من الزلك وهناحضرتك بتقول ان الزلط اجهاد الكسر افضل منة في السن ايه الصواب السن افضل ام الزلط



لفته جيده جدا م. صفوت 

المعلومه عندى بتقول أن الدلوريت اقوى لتحمل الضغط وان إجهاد التهشيم له أعلى من الظلط 
وهناك أقوال بان الدلوميت اعلى فى المقاومه من الزلط 

ولكن نعود إلى ( السن )
يتضح من تعريف السن أعلاه فى المشاركات السابقه ان السن عباره عن كسر أحجار ولاحظ أن أحجار جمع أى انه خليط من مجموعة أحجار مختلفه وليس نوعا وحيد من الحجاره 
وإن قد يتوافر بالأسواق أنواع من كسر الأحجار المضروبه والتى تكون لنوع وحيد من الأحجار 

عموما 
السن المتعارف عليه والموجود بالأسواق ....... ليس بكافاءة الزلط 
يعنى الزلط اقوى وأفضل لا شك نهائيا فى ذلك 

وده واضح للجميع من خلال 
* سعر المتر المكعب من الزلط ضعف سعر السن ( ليس لعدم توافر الزلط فقط وإنما لجودته طبعا )
* اغلب وجميع المشاريع الضخمه تعتمد الزلط فى مواصفات المشروع وأحيانا كثيره ترفض أستخدام السن نهائيا 

دعك من ما يقال بين المقاولين فى السوق بغرض تقليل الأسعار وتوفير الجهد والعناء فى توفير الكميات المطلوبه من الزلط 

وفى الأول والآخر ما يحكمنا هو نتائج الأختبارات المعتمده للوصول لدقه فى التحليل وأعتماد المواد 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس/الجزار (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى العزيز أحمد
تحية طيبة

والف مبروك على موضوعك الجيد فعلا انت عبقرى
ورجل مخلص لدينك ووطنك وعملك

من النادر ما نرى مواضيع بهذه القوة

بس سر فى ودنك 

أنا متشوق جدا انك تدخل على الحديد ونفرد براحتنا

بس عازرك لانك ماشى بخطوات مرتبة واشجعك على ذلك
فالى الامام اخى الحبيب
ولا تزعل من ردود بعض الاعضاء

وجزاك الله كل خير أخى فى الله​


----------



## ماجدان (27 يناير 2009)

سنا الأمل قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> اشكرك اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي و لكن لدي سؤال ؟؟؟
> انا فتاة فهل سيصادفني هذا العمل في يوم ما ؟؟؟
> انا ليس لدي مشكلة لاني احب العلم و العمل و لكن المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه هو الذي يفرض رفض بعض الاشياء التي نريدها للاسف .
> المهم في اي تخصص بالضبط يتم تطبيق ذلك مباشرة ؟ اي ماهو التخصص الذي يشمل هذا العمل كله ؟؟


انا لا أفهم أستفسارك أختى الكريمه 

نحن نتحدث فى هذا الموضوع عن المهندس المدنى التنفيذى وهو المهندس المدنى أو الإنشائى الذى يلزم بتنفيذ المشروع طبقا للمواصفات فى الموقع 

اما موضوع انك فتاه فأنا لى راى شبه منفرد فى الموضوع 
يمكنك الإطلاع على هذا الراى من خلال مشاركتى فى موضوع " لقاء خاص مع مهندسى الهندسه المدنيه " رقم المشاركة : [*181*]
وشكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## ماجدان (27 يناير 2009)

المهندس/الجزار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى العزيز أحمد
> تحية طيبة
> ...



ألف شكر على الكلمات الرقيقه والمبالغ فيها جدا 
إن شاء الله عن قريب ندخل فى الحديد 
ولا تقلق 
ام يقل الزملاء ما يحزن 

شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم واريد اضيف وجود سمنت مقاوم للاملاح وخاصة السعودي حيث اثبت نجاحا في الفحص المختبري ويستخدم للاسس


----------



## newart (29 يناير 2009)

الله يزيدك من علمه وبنور لك طريقك ويعطيك من علمه كما أفدتنا​


----------



## م/سعد الدوسري (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الغانم برهام (30 يناير 2009)

فينك يابشمهندس جليدان اخرك العاديه بس ولا ايه 
يلا فضى نفسك شويه عايزين ننزل كتاب شامل بكل فصوله
وانتا وصلت للفصل الثالث ووقفت يلا شد حيلك يابوحميد

الغانم برهام .......................
 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حازم طه حامد (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير(اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالص لوجهك و قربتا لصاحبه عندك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون)


----------



## ماجدان (31 يناير 2009)

صلاح الدين عتابا قال:


> اخي العزير لدي ارض مساحتها 550 متر اريد بناء منزل لا يتجاوز مساحته على 90 متر ارجو ارسال خريطه لذلك ان امكن


 
ارجو محادثتى على الخاص 
أو الأميل الخاص بى 

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس:سعيد (1 فبراير 2009)

ايه الجمال ده بروفيسير يا ناس


----------



## ماجدان (1 فبراير 2009)

مهندس:سعيد قال:


> ايه الجمال ده بروفيسير يا ناس



دى سخريه ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس:سعيد (1 فبراير 2009)

لا والله انما هو مدح ولكن باسلوب المداعبة فعفوا اذا كنت فهمتها علي انها سخرية لا سمح الله 
أخوك مهندس سعيد


----------



## صوت الشجن (1 فبراير 2009)

واللـــــــــه أنا لو ألاقي كلمة أبلغ من من الشكر كنت قولتهالك علي مجهودك واهتمامك..... 
اللــــــــــــــــــــــه يبـــــــــــارك فيـــــــــــــــــك


----------



## صوت الشجن (1 فبراير 2009)

أنا طمعان في ذوقك ياباشمهندس سالدان وعايز أستفيد كمان ببعض الحاجات لاني اساسا معماري ولسه مخلص جيش ونفسي أثقل نفسي بالخبره في الانشائي والتنفيذ وأتمني ما تبخلش عليا في اللي عايز أعرفه زي مثلا:
1ـ إزاي أقرأ لوحة ؟
2ـ إزاي أستلم من المقاول أي مرحله من مراحل البناء (أعمده ـ محاره ـ ......... غيره ) ؟
وأسئله تانيه كتير بخصوص الموقع


----------



## محمدسميرعبدالنبى (2 فبراير 2009)

*متشكر جدا جدا على التوضيح*

متشكر جدا جدا على التوضيح


سالدان قال:


> المستندات اللازم إستلامها :​
> 
> 1 -
> الرسومات التنفيذيه 2 - كراسة المواصفات والكميات 3 - دفتر حصر الكميات
> ...



​


----------



## ماجدان (3 فبراير 2009)

صوت الشجن قال:


> أنا طمعان في ذوقك ياباشمهندس سالدان وعايز أستفيد كمان ببعض الحاجات لاني اساسا معماري ولسه مخلص جيش ونفسي أثقل نفسي بالخبره في الانشائي والتنفيذ وأتمني ما تبخلش عليا في اللي عايز أعرفه زي مثلا:
> 1ـ إزاي أقرأ لوحة ؟
> 2ـ إزاي أستلم من المقاول أي مرحله من مراحل البناء (أعمده ـ محاره ـ ......... غيره ) ؟
> وأسئله تانيه كتير بخصوص الموقع



يا باشا هو ده أساس الموضوع 
ولكن سمحونى على التأخير 

وسنعاود حالا


----------



## rwmam (3 فبراير 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito hunter 

 
_السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتة 
اريد ان اعرف كم تكلفة بناء منزل 
التفاصيل 
قطعة ارض مساحته 270 متر , اريد البناء علي المساحة كلها , مع العلم ان الارض علي وجهتين (الوجه الاولي 10 متر علي شارع 20 متر ) ( الوجه الثانية 27.55 متر علي شارع 6 متر )
الريد البناء علي المساحة كلها 
البناء عبارة عن 
1- تربة ظلطية 
2- حصيرة اسمنتية حولي 80 سم 
3- البناء عبارة عن عمدان 
4-والتشطيب 
وشكرا_
_اخي المهندس tito hunter_
_ كما تفضل الاخ الاستاذ سالدان بانه لابد من معرفة المخططات ونوع البناء المراد انشاءه للتمكن من تقدير الكلفه _

_ ثم اني اسالك _
_ لماذا الاساس حصيره 80 سنتمتر والمبنى عباره عن دارسكني فهذا النوع من الاسس كثير على هذا الدار_
_واذا كان الدار باسس شريطيه فان الكلفه التقريبيه له تكون 150000 مئه وخمسون الف دولار تقريبااما اذا كان الاساس حصيره وبسمك 80 سم فان السعر سيرتفع كثيرا_
_والسلام_


----------



## ماجدان (5 فبراير 2009)

الآن على المهندس التنفيذى استلام صناديق الكيل ومعايرتها لتوافق النسب المحدده سابقا تبعا لمواصفات المشروع

 * فى حالة أستخدام " برويطات " - عربات بعجل تدفع يدويا -

 يقوم المهندس بتكعيب حجم " البرويطه " طبقا لشكلها الهندسى
 وفى الغالب تكون البرويطه كما فى الصوره المرفقه 1
 ويتم تقسيم البرويطه إلى جزئين

 * جزء مستطيل :
ويتم تكعيبه طبقا للمعادله
 حجم المستطيل = طوله x عرضه x أرتفاعه

 * جزء مثلث :
 ويتم تكعيبه طبقا للمعادله
 حجم المثلث = مساحته x طوله
 = 0.5 مساحة مستطل x طوله = ( 0.5 القاعده x الأرتفاع ) X طوله

 ويبقى
  تكعيب البرويطه كامله = مجموع تكعيب الجزئين = تكعيب المستطيل + تكعيب المثلث

 ثم يتم مقارنة تكعيب البرويطه بنسب الخلط للقلبه الواحده وتحديد كيفية تعبئة المواد من حيث الكميه السليمه لتحقيق نسبة الحجم المطلوب

* فى حالة استخدام لودر صغير - جرار بمغرفه -

يتم تكعيب " سكينة اللودر " بنفس الطريقه المتبعه مع " البرويطه " حسب الشكل الهنسى الذى تحققه سكينة اللودر كما هو موضح بالصوره 2​


----------



## monther3 (8 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

يعطيكم العافية جميعا

وشكر خاص للمهندس سالدان .. على المعلومات القيمة اللي اتحفنا بيها

المهم : انا مش مهندس .. لاكن شغلي في شركة مقاولات ... والكلام هاذا كله بيمر عليا

بصراحة استفدت كثير من الموضوع 

وبنتظار الجديد

بس في شي حابب اعلق عليه 

في البداية ما شفتكم تكلمتوا على مواد الصب بيس ؟؟؟؟ هل هي ضمن تربه الاحلال ... أو هناك فرق بين النوعين 

لأني انا مش في مصر يمكن لها اسم تاني عندكم ؟؟؟ أو تكلمتوا عليها وانا مش منتبه ؟؟؟؟

تحياتي للجميع *


----------



## م مروان عبدالرحمن (8 فبراير 2009)

كيفية اجراء التقديرات وجداول الكميات بسهوله مع الشرح


----------



## صوت الشجن (8 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب مهندس سالدان لاهتمامك وتقديرك وعدم بخلك بأي معلومه وأتمني تكمل شرح عن باقي خطوات الاستلام من بداية الصب حتي استلام مرحلة مرحلة في انشاء المبني وكيفية الاستلام


----------



## حسن محارب (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم , شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات , ولكن هناك استفسار هل ستعطينا باقي المعلومات عن التنفيذ ومراقبة الابنية والاستلام ومتى , لأنني اتابع هذا البحث بتلهف , ولي الان اسبوع لم ارى جديد


----------



## C.E ADNAN HELWA (9 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا...والله يجزيكم الخير ...انا مهندس جديد..وحابب استفسر عن كيفية تجهيز طلبية الكونكريت..ولنفرض عندي عامود 400 *600*3500 فما هو حجم الاسمنت المراد له؟؟؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## rwmam (10 فبراير 2009)

c.e adnan helwa قال:


> مرحبا...والله يجزيكم الخير ...انا مهندس جديد..وحابب استفسر عن كيفية تجهيز طلبية الكونكريت..ولنفرض عندي عامود 400 *600*3500 فما هو حجم الاسمنت المراد له؟؟؟
> وشكرا لكم


مرحبا بك مهندس في منتدى المهندسين العرب
السمنت المطلوب يحسب بالوزن وليس الحجم وذلك لان المعامل التي تجهز الخرسانه تعمل مقاساتها بالوزن بالنسبه للسمنت وكما يلي
1- تحسب حجم الخرسانه المطلوبه للعمود ( 0.4*0.6*3.5=0.84 متر مكعب )
2- مقدار السمنت يعتمد على نسب الخلط والقوه المطلوبه تصميميا ولكن لنفترض ان السمنت المطلوب هو 350كغم لكل متر مكعب فعليه يكون مقدار السمنت المطلوب لخرسانة العمود ( 0.84*350 ) = 294 كغم من السمنت وبما ان وزن كيس السمنت 50 كغم فهذا يعني ان السمنت = 6 كيس تقريبا للعمود المشار اليه
والسلام


----------



## dohaa (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mahdysaber (10 فبراير 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة
وارجو ان تكمل السلسلة لاني والعديد من الاخوة في تلهف للمزيد


----------



## C.E ADNAN HELWA (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا أخي ...والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## صوت الشجن (10 فبراير 2009)

_أريد توجيه الشكر لهذا الملتقي الرائع وجميع الاخوه وكل من ساهم في إعطاء المعلومه بدون بخل أو تقيد وأتمني التوفيق للجميع _ ورجاءا الرد علي أي سؤال يسأله الاخوه لكل من عنده المعلومه دون التقيد في الاجابه علي مهندس واحد للرد حتي تتم الافاده للجميع وفي وقت قصير 
وبــــــــارك اللــــــــــــــــه فيكــــــــــم


----------



## mory (10 فبراير 2009)

ربنا ينورلك طريقك ويكرمك ويباركلك فى علمك وعملك وينفعك به امين


----------



## عثمان عيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## eng.amani (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

ممكن نحكي عن تنفيذ واستلام " القبو الخرساني " او " البدروم" ؟؟


----------



## محمود الكامل (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرا مشكور


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## friends (13 فبراير 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع ثري جدا _


----------



## mimoelgamed (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amir mohamed (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## cmamaro (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الله يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## engmhmd (16 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع مفيد جدا 
وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكر المهندسة سالدان على هذا الموضوع الممتاز 
انا مهندس منفذ لبناية هيكلية وبالنسبة لي لم اقتنع بالتصاميم الانشلائية التي وصلتني من المكتب الاستشاري وعند اعتراضي على التصميم لم يقبل هذا الاعتراض وبعد ان تم العمل حسب ماهو مصمم بانسبة لاعمال الحفريات اقتنعو بالفكرة التي طرحتها وارادو تغيير التصميم الانشائي ولكن بعد ان تمت اعمال الحفريات وهذا قد سبب مشكلة مع المقاول وتوقف العمل فما هي نصائحكم وشكرا


----------



## mohamed asad (18 فبراير 2009)

أنابعمل بيت أربع طوابق
الأرض صلبة حيث أنها كانت مصنع طوب سابقا
عملت قواعد مسلحة 
الخارجية 1.2*1.2*.8
الداخلية 1.6*1.6*.8
بتسليح 8&12/ م
وخرسانة عادية بسمك 30 سم
وأعمدة 
خارجية 30 * 50 بتسليح 10&12
داخلية 30 * 60 بتسليح 12&12
وكانت 7&8 / م
والكمرات 12 * 65 حيث 50 سم سقوط و 15 سم سقف 
بتسليح 4&12 سفلى و2&12 علوى
والسقف 15 سم solid slap 
الباكيات 3*4 و4*4 3*5 وهكذا باكيات عادية
وهناك باكية 4.5*5 
وعايز أعمل تسليح 7&10 / م فرشة وغطة
علما بأن الحالة المادية متوسطة
فما رأى سيادتكم فى قطاعات الخرسانات والتسليح
أرجوا سرعة الرد من المهندسين الكرام 
حيث أننى نفذت الان القواعد 
والأسبوع القادم السمل إن شاء الله
وعذرا على الإطالة


----------



## mohamed asad (20 فبراير 2009)

*أنابعمل بيت أربع طوابق
الأرض صلبة حيث أنها كانت مصنع طوب سابقا
عملت قواعد مسلحة 
الخارجية 1.2*1.2*.8
الداخلية 1.6*1.6*.8
بتسليح 8&12/ م
وخرسانة عادية بسمك 30 سم
وأعمدة 
خارجية 30 * 50 بتسليح 10&12
داخلية 30 * 60 بتسليح 12&12
وكانت 7&8 / م
والكمرات 12 * 65 حيث 50 سم سقوط و 15 سم سقف 
بتسليح 4&12 سفلى و2&12 علوى
والسقف 15 سم solid slap 
الباكيات 3*4 و4*4 3*5 وهكذا باكيات عادية
وهناك باكية 4.5*5 
وعايز أعمل تسليح 7&10 / م فرشة وغطة
علما بأن الحالة المادية متوسطة
فما رأى سيادتكم فى قطاعات الخرسانات والتسليح
أرجوا سرعة الرد من المهندسين الكرام 
حيث أننى نفذت الان القواعد 
والأسبوع القادم السمل إن شاء الله
وعذرا على الإطالة*​


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس سالدان، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تم فك تثبيت الموضوع تحقيقاً للسياسة الجديدة المذكورة في الإعلان التالي:
*إعـــــــلان*: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## ماجدان (1 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس سالدان، ولجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً..
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

العفو مهندس أبو الحلول 
على راسى يا هندسه كيف ما بتقول 

أقدر الفكر المشار إليه ......... وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولك منى دائما فائق الأحترام والشكر


----------



## ماجدان (1 مارس 2009)

monther3 قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *يعطيكم العافية جميعا*
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام 

العفو يا اخى 
أنا لم افهم معنى الكلمه ........ وإن كنت اعتقد أنك تقصد الزلط ( الركام الكبير )
ارجو التوضيح والأستدلال بمصطلح آخر للكلمه وليكن بالإنجليزيه 
والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (1 مارس 2009)

c.e adnan helwa قال:


> مرحبا...والله يجزيكم الخير ...انا مهندس جديد..وحابب استفسر عن كيفية تجهيز طلبية الكونكريت..ولنفرض عندي عامود 400 *600*3500 فما هو حجم الاسمنت المراد له؟؟؟
> وشكرا لكم


 
والإجابه كما تفضل المهندس مشكورا 
وإن كنت أفضل عدم الإجابه المباشره حيث أن السؤال لا يحتاج النقاش بل أرى أنه بقليل من الجهد ومتابعة المشاركات أعلاه يتم تحديد الإجابه بسهوله 
وإن كنا ايضا لم نتحدث بالموضوع عن الخرسانه المسلحه 

وشكرا 



rwmam قال:


> مرحبا بك مهندس في منتدى المهندسين العرب
> السمنت المطلوب يحسب بالوزن وليس الحجم وذلك لان المعامل التي تجهز الخرسانه تعمل مقاساتها بالوزن بالنسبه للسمنت وكما يلي
> 1- تحسب حجم الخرسانه المطلوبه للعمود ( 0.4*0.6*3.5=0.84 متر مكعب )
> 2- مقدار السمنت يعتمد على نسب الخلط والقوه المطلوبه تصميميا ولكن لنفترض ان السمنت المطلوب هو 350كغم لكل متر مكعب فعليه يكون مقدار السمنت المطلوب لخرسانة العمود ( 0.84*350 ) = 294 كغم من السمنت وبما ان وزن كيس السمنت 50 كغم فهذا يعني ان السمنت = 6 كيس تقريبا للعمود المشار اليه
> والسلام


 
شكرا للبشمهندس على التفاعل والتواجد المستمر 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجدان (2 مارس 2009)

محمد جاسم الفهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكر المهندسة سالدان على هذا الموضوع الممتاز
> انا مهندس منفذ لبناية هيكلية وبالنسبة لي لم اقتنع بالتصاميم الانشلائية التي وصلتني من المكتب الاستشاري وعند اعتراضي على التصميم لم يقبل هذا الاعتراض وبعد ان تم العمل حسب ماهو مصمم بانسبة لاعمال الحفريات اقتنعو بالفكرة التي طرحتها وارادو تغيير التصميم الانشائي ولكن بعد ان تمت اعمال الحفريات وهذا قد سبب مشكلة مع المقاول وتوقف العمل فما هي نصائحكم وشكرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
العفو بشمهندس محمد أكرمك الله 

يا ريت توضيح أكثر عن المشكله تحديدا والتغيرات وأسلوب التغير 
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (2 مارس 2009)

mohamed asad قال:


> أنابعمل بيت أربع طوابق
> الأرض صلبة حيث أنها كانت مصنع طوب سابقا
> عملت قواعد مسلحة
> الخارجية 1.2*1.2*.8
> ...


 
الموضوع جميل 
لكن اخى الكريم ليس انا من يقول مقبول ولا غير مقبول 

اينعم ان القطاعات الخرسانيه كأبعاد تناسب القطاعات فى مثل تلك البنايات 
وايضا نسبة التسليح متقاربه ايضا 

لكن واضح ان توزيع القطاعات بأنتظام وتماثل حاد جدا 
بمعنى هناك نموزجين فقط للاعمده وعنه نموزجين فقط للقواعد ( خارجى وداخلى ) هل معنى ذلك ان كل الحمولات الداخليه متساويه غلى هذا الحد والخارجيه ايضا 

هل تم توزيع الاحمال وفقا للتحليل الهندسى للقوى والاحمال 
ام تم توزيعها خارجيا وداخليا 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## العرد (9 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله 1000 خير وخير*

الشكر و ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير ، بصراحة مثل هذا المجهود يجب أن يكون في ملف واحد متكامل ليسهل على المشاركين القراءة و تعم الفائدة بشكل مترابط 

تحياتي الحارة


----------



## م.عبدالعزيز الشريف (19 أبريل 2009)

*ارجو الاطلاع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس 

بس بغيت اطلبك طلب 

عاوز مساقط تنفيذية لمشاريع 

يعني مكان الماخل والمخارج والونش المستخدم ومكان التشوينات ومكان التخزين 

سكيتش كما هو موضح في الرابط للصورة 

http://img102.herosh.com/2009/04/19/300588237.jpg


واتمنى مساعدتكم ياباش مهندسين​


----------



## heafan (25 أبريل 2009)

*الاعمال الصحية*

:34::34::34::34:شكرا على هذه المعلومات _لوسمحت_ ممكن مسقط افقى يوضح هذا الكلام:14::14::14:


----------



## 1qaz (10 مايو 2009)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان ييسر لك كل امورك


----------



## aly_had (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و عليك يا بشمهندس و ننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الرحمن


----------



## 0yaz9 (21 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ومهم لكل مهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

لا توجد كلمات من الشكر والامتنان تعبر عما نريد ان نشكرك به
وجزاك الله خير 
ونرجو منك المزيد من العطاء


----------



## اسماء نور احمد (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار معلومات عن انشاء مترو الانفاق


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل ××××××××××××× لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

أخي الكريم.. تم تنبيهك من قبلي ومن قبل أخي المشرف أنس عدداً من المرات، ولكن للأسف تأبى إلا أن تضع بريدك الألكتروني، وتم التنويه في كل مرة أن ذلك مخالف لشروط الملتقى... فما الغالية من التكرار يا ترى؟؟ أو ما السبب لذلك؟؟ 

أبو الحلول


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نعاود سويا وعذرا شديدا على التأخير فى الموضوع 

نبدأ بآخر مشاركه 
...............................................................


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل ××××××××××××× لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> أخي الكريم.. تم تنبيهك من قبلي ومن قبل أخي المشرف أنس عدداً من المرات، ولكن للأسف تأبى إلا أن تضع بريدك الألكتروني، وتم التنويه في كل مرة أن ذلك مخالف لشروط الملتقى... فما الغالية من التكرار يا ترى؟؟ أو ما السبب لذلك؟؟
> 
> أبو الحلول



أولا : أرسال ماذا ؟؟
ثانيا : تحميل ماذا ؟؟

شكرا لك مهندس أبو الحلول على التدخل ومتابعة المنتدى 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> عايز نصيحة رايح استلم فرييم frame استلمة نجارة الدور التاني منة ياريت لو عندكم اي حاجة تفيدني اكون شاكر مدعمة بالصور يبقى كتر خيركم



ولو انى أعتقد انى تأخرت كثيرا عن السائل ......... وآسف على ذلك 

فالإستلامات عامة واحده 
ولكن أن كنت تعمل بمشروع ما 

فيجب عليك توضيح المشروع والحاله التى عليها الوضع بالموقع ونوعية الفريم 
وسنوافيك بالمطلوب إنشاء الله 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

heafan قال:


> :34::34::34::34:شكرا على هذه المعلومات _لوسمحت_ ممكن مسقط افقى يوضح هذا الكلام:14::14::14:



عفوا أيها الزميل 
ولكن عنوان المشاركه التى أرسلتها " الأعمال الصحيه " ......... فماذا يعنى العنوان بالمشاركه !!!

ومسقط افقى لأى كلام 

وانا تحت أمر حضرتك


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

م.عبدالعزيز الشريف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شاكر جدا 

لكن للأسف اللينك لا يعمل ويعطينى اشارة خطأ 

يبدو انى تاخرت كثيرا 
اعتذر جدا جدا عن هذا التأخير فى الرد وتلبية أستفساراتكم 

عذرا


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

م.عبدالعزيز الشريف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية ياباش مهندس
> 
> ...



يعمل اللينك 

وارى ان الرسم الكروكى موضح عليه كافة البيانات لتوزيع الخدمات على مساحة الموقع 

وإن كنت ارى 

1 - لا يوضح الرسم ألأستراحات والمشار إليها بالرقم 6 فى مفتاح الرسم 
وستكون بجانب احد المداخل على الشارع الرئيسى

وإليك الرسم بعد إضافة الأستراحات

والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (6 يونيو 2009)

فى الغالب تكون " البرويطات " و " سكاكين اللودرات " ذات مقاسات ثابته Standard يتم العمل بها 

* فى حالة " البرويطات " يتم التعامل بنسبة 

( 2 ) برويطه زلط : (1 ) برويطه رمل 

* فى حالة " اللودارات " يتم التعامل بنسبة 

( 1 ) سكينه زلط : ( 1/2 ) سكينة رمل 

ولكن ... أنتبه 
فى الغالب لا يكون المعايره السابقه سليمه تماما وتكون فى حالة " البريطات " أحيانا كثيره سليمه واحيانا نحتاج إلى أن تكون " بريطة الرمل " او " برويطة الزلط " مملؤه بزياده وذلك حسب التكعيب " للبريطات " ومعايرتها ومقارنتها بالمواصفات والحجوم المطلوبه لمواد الخلط بالمشروع 

وفى حالة استخدام " اللودر " فإن السائق لا يستطيع أخذ ( 1/2 ) " سكينة رمل " مظبوطه تماما فليس هناك معيار لذلك غير حساسية يد السائق لذراع تحريك " سكينة اللودر " ومهارته فى قيادة الماكينه 
وفى الغالب يأخذ ( 3/4 ) " سكينه " بحيث يدخل السائق " السكينه " بالرمل من احد أجنابها حتى لا تخرج " السكينه " من الرمل مملؤه عن آخرها 

ملحوظه 
* قد يحل احد المهندسين هذا الأختلاف فى النسب بأن يامر السائق بزيادة " سكينة الزلط " عن المطلوب يعنى تقريبا " سكينه " وربع وذلك لتعويض الفارق فى الزياده فى الرمل ليقابلها تلك الزياده فى الزلط 
هذا خطا شائع حيث يتم زيادة نسب الزلط والرمل ( الركام الكبير والصغير ) وتظل نسبة الاسمنت ثابته كما هى لا تتغير فى " القلبه الواحده " أى فى المتر المكعب الواحد


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (6 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخونا المهندس أحمد لما تقدمه لنا من علم نافع فعلا استفدت منه كتير
ولكن اتمنى من حضرتك انك تدينا فكره عن المعدات و كميه الخشب المطلوبه للبدء في اعمال المقاولات (بداية شركه يعني) ايه اللي الواحد محتاجه بالظبط ويا سلام لو تدينا فكره عن متوسط اسعار كل حاجة منها (حسب السوق المصري طبعا)
وجزاكم الله خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## basselmun (12 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان تتم اضافة معلومات عن التاسيس في حال وجود الماء على عمق 1.5 , وما هي الجراءات المطلوبة قبل وضع خرسانة النظافة


----------



## اسلام عزمي (23 يونيو 2009)

عادة ما تكون الخوازيق الساندة للمباني منفذة يدويا و ليس ميكانيكيا , نظرا لما اشار استاذنا الفاضل الي الاهتزازات الناتجة عن ماكينة تنفيذ الخوازيق , و كذلك لأن تنفيذ الخوازيق الميكانيكية يتطلب مسافة 1.10 متر علي الأقل بين الجار و محور الخازوق نظرا لوجود بروز ( غراب ) أعلي براريم ماكينة الخوازيق , و هذا البروز ( الغراب ) يكون علي ارتفاع يصل الي 22 متر تقريبا ( حسب موديل الماكينة )وبالتالي اذا كان ارتفاع الجار أعلي من ذلك فلا يمكن تنفيذ الخوازيق ميكانيكيا و الا ستكون بها نسبة ميل .


----------



## اسلام عزمي (23 يونيو 2009)

سالدان قال:


> صور حادلات ملساء الدواليب


 


سالدان قال:


> اكرر التنبيه والرجاء بالأهتمام بموضوع الستائر المعدنيه السانده للجار وطرق التامين لنزح المياه
> أحيانا إذا كانت الأعماق المطلوب تركيب الستائر المعدنيه أو الألواح الخشبيبه إليها كبيره فيتم تسبيت الsheet piles بأستخدام ماكينات مخصصه تدقها فى التربه كما موضح فى بعض الصور المرفقه مما قد يؤثر بالضرر على المنشآت المجاوره وهنا يأتى لزوم عمل الخوازيق الخرسانيه والحوائط السانده .... إلخ والتى تكلمنا عنها أعلاه وذلك قبل البدء فى عملية الدق وأحيانا يؤثر أستخدام الحفر الدوار ( البريمه ) على المنشأ المجاور ناتج أهتزازات عمليات دق البريمه بالموقع .
> ومن المهم جدا أن يكون زمن تنفيذ عمليات سند جوانب الحفر وحفر التربه ونزح المياه وتشييد الأساس أقل ما يمكن لضمان عدم حدوث أى تغيرات حجميه للتربه مع طول المده الزمنيه لتنفيذ المشروع.
> ولكن فى مشروعنا الآن فالتبسيط كما ذكرنا سابقا اننا بدون جار فلا نحتاج لعمليات التأمين المختلف
> ...


 

*عادة ما تكون الخوازيق الساندة للمباني منفذة يدويا و ليس ميكانيكيا , نظرا لما اشار استاذنا الفاضل الي الاهتزازات الناتجة عن ماكينة تنفيذ الخوازيق , و كذلك لأن تنفيذ الخوازيق الميكانيكية يتطلب مسافة 1.10 متر علي الأقل بين الجار و محور الخازوق نظرا لوجود بروز ( غراب ) أعلي براريم ماكينة الخوازيق , و هذا البروز ( الغراب ) يكون علي ارتفاع يصل الي 22 متر تقريبا ( حسب موديل الماكينة )وبالتالي اذا كان ارتفاع الجار أعلي من ذلك فلا يمكن تنفيذ الخوازيق ميكانيكيا و الا ستكون بها نسبة ميل .*​


----------



## اسلام عزمي (1 يوليو 2009)

انا اسف نسيت كمان مجموعة الروتاري اللي بتنزل و تطلع مع وصلات البراريم , و اللي ليها بروز عن محور الخوازيق 1.1 متر تقريبا , مما يمثل عائق لتنفيذ الخوازيق التي يبعد محورها عن الجار مسافة أقل من 1.1متر مهما كان ارتفاع الجار , وليس كما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة ان الجار اللي ارتفاعه أكبر من 22 متر هو بس اللي عنده مشكلة في تنفيذ الخوازيق الساندة ميكانيكيا .


----------



## hassanakid (8 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسsehs قال:


> _إسمحلي أن أنحني أمام هذا العطاء والمجهود الواضح فيه كل الحب : حب الخير ... حب الهندسة ... حب المنتدي وهو يستحق كما تستحق منا كل الثناء والاحترام والتقدير وإن عجز كل هذا أن يوفيك حقك _


 بصراحة فعلا مجهود ممتاز ورائع واللة يديك على قدر مجهودك وتعبك بيوت فى الجنة ونعيمها ودمت زخرا ورقيا وبارك اللة فيك وفى كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع :75:


----------



## reda1966 (9 أغسطس 2009)

مطلك سليمان قال:


> في بعض الاحيان يحتاج الموقع الى استبدال تربة عندما تكون نوعية التربة غير ملائمة وهذا يتم تحديده من قبل استشاري التربة -ما يهمنا هنا هو عملية الدفن والحدل للتربة التي يتم استخدامها كبديل





مطلك سليمان قال:


> حيث يتم الدفن بطبقات لايتجاوز سمكها بين (25-30)سم وترطب بشكل مناسب وبهدوء اي تجنب رشها بسرعة لان ذللك لايعطي الوقت الكافي للماء للنفاذ الى العمق اعلاه ويفضل رشها في نهاية اليوم وتحدل في اليوم التالي



 وازيدك من الشعر بيت ( الافضل من الكل ان تربة الاحلال تتجمع في ستوكات و تخلط بالماء للحصول على الرطوبة المناسبة و تنقل للموقع و الفرد و الدحل مباشرة دون انتظار وهذا يوفر وقت و كميات مياة هتتبخر قبل التسرب داخل الطبقة هذا علاوة على الترابط الجيد مع الطبقه السابقة )
و الله اعلم


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2009)

والآن مع مرحلة صب الأساسات

* على المهندس التنفيذى تنفيذ الأساسات طبقا لما جاء فى مواصفات المشروع كما هو مذكور فى لوحة الأساسات 
وعلى المهندس التنفيذى دراسة لوحة الأساسات وتحديد المطلوب للتنفيذ

توضح الصوره المرفقه لوحة أساسات 

IMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/196266/1250590404.jpg[/IMG]

قراءة اللوحه 

* أول ما تقع عينيك على اللوحه هو ( جدول اللوحه ) - مفتاح الخريطه - والذى تستدل منه على اللوحه المطلوبه 

ويكون فى الأسفل أقصى يمين اللوحه 





وهو يحتوى على أسم اللوحه " الأساسات "




ورقمها فى تسلسل لوحات المشروع " 1 " 




كما يحوى على مقياس الرسم باللوحه " 1-50 "




وأيضا على أسماء المهندسين المصمم والمراجع وتوقيعاتهم


----------



## محمد 977 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

*تسلم ايدك على التميز *
*مشكووووووووووووووووووور *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ألف شكر من صميم القلب*​


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2009)

لوحة الأساست


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2009)

ثانيا....

تقع عينيك على " برواز المشروع " وبرواز المكتب الإستشارى أو المكتب المصمم للرسومات ( حالة القراءه لأول مره )
ويوجد أقصى اليمين أعلى جدول اللوحه ..... كما هو موضح فى الصوره أعلاه 
ويحتوى على أسم المشروع وأسم المالك ومكان الموقع وعنوانه ثم أسم المكتب المصمم أو الإستشارى وأسم صاحب المكتب وعنوان المكتب وأرقام التليفون 

ثم نبدأ يالقراءه الفعليه للرسومات 
ونبدأ أولا ...

* قراءة " الملاحظات " - ملاحظات اللوحه - والتى توجد أعلى اللوحه أقصى اليمين وهى توضح كل مالاتستطيع خطوط الرسومات توضيحه والتأكيد عليه ..... موضحه بالصوره أعلاه
وتضم كل ملاحظات وأشتراطات ومواصفات المشروع والخاصه بمرحله معينه حسب أسم اللوحه 

ثانيا...

* التفاعل مع الرسومات المخطوطه - المخططات الحقيقيه - وهى الخطوط المرسومه فى باقى اللوحه وسط ويسار اللوحه وكل التفاصيل والقطاعات المأخوذه من المساقط الكامله للمشروع وتكون بجانب المخططات بالأضافه إلى جداول التسليح


----------



## amina2 (19 أغسطس 2009)

merci pour ces informations


----------



## ماجدان (19 أغسطس 2009)

ملاحظات الأساسات

ملحوظات الأساسات تخص

1 - مراجعة المحاور والأبعاد الإنشائيه مع المعماريه والتأكد من تطابق رسومات الأساسات مع الإنشائيه والمعماريه التى تليها لضمان تنفيذ كل القطاعات فى أماكنها ولتتحمل ما صممت من أجله دون الأخلال بالوضع المعمارى وضمان الأمن الإنشائى 
وتكون بنص " يجب مراجعة الأبعاد والمحاور المعماريه والإنشائيه ومطابقه الرسومات قبل البدأ فى التنفيذ "

2 - التأكيد على أن مواصفات وأشتراطات الكود المتبع جزء لا يتجزأ من مواصفات المشروع وهى - ملحوظه مهمه جدا جدا جدا فوق ما تتخيل - عشان أى مواصفه مش موجوده أو عليها أى خلاف بين أى طرف يكون الحكم هو الكود الهندسى المتبع وأن أساسيات الهندسه الإنشائيه لا تشترط أن تكتب كامله على الرسومات للتنفيذ
وتكون بنص " تعتبر مواصفات وأشتراطات الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه وكود الأسات المتبع لسنة ..... جزء لا يتجزأ من مواصفات وأشتراطات المشروع القائم " 

3 - نوعية التربه ومكوناتها ومقدار الهبوط وجهد التربه 
وتنص " التربه من النوع ..... ( الرملى أو الطينى أو الصخرى ... إلخ ) وجهد التأسيس الصافى والمصمم عليه .....كجم/سم2 ومقدار الهبوط المسموح ..... "

4 - منسوب التأسيس طبقا لتقرير التربه لتحديد كامل عمق الحفر اللازم
وتنص " منسوب التأسيس ..... م من منسوب الطريق ومنسوب الصفر المعمارى ....م "

5 - نوعية الأساست المناسبه للمنشأه بصفه عامه وابعاده وقطاعاته وتسليحه موضح بجداول التوضيح
وتنص " نوع الأساسات .... ( ضحله أو عميقه ) تتكون من .... ( قواعد خرسانيه مسلحه أو قواعد شريطيه أو خوازيق ......إلخ ) وموضح نماذج القطاعات وأبعادها وتسليحها بجداول التسليح "

6 - عدد الأدوار المسموح بها من الناحيه القانونيه وهى المسموح بها من الجهاز أو الحى التابع له المنطقه والمصرح بعد الزياده عنها طبقا للأرتفاعات المصرح بها وأيضا من الناحيه التصميميه والتى صمم الأساس ليتحملها وفقا لتقرير وفحوصات التربه والتى قد تكون أكبر أو أقل من العدد المسموح به قانونيا 
وتنص " صممت الأساسات للتحمل بدروم + دور أرضى + ... ( دور أو اتنين ... إلخ ) متكرر "

7 - منسوب المياه الجوفيه وطريقة سحب المياه المناسبه 
وتنص " منسوب سطح المياه الجوفيه .... م وينصح بسحب المياه بأستخدام .... ( طلمبات سحب المياه أو أبآر ... إلخ ) "

8 - نوعية تربة الأحلال وكمياتها إن وجدت والتى ينص عليها مصمموا الأساست لتغير خواص التربه وتقليل الهبوط وزيادة قوة تحملها وفقا لفحوصات التربه 
وتنص عل " يراعى أستخدام تربة أحلال من .... ( زلط ورمل أو كسر أحجار .... ألخ ) بكامل مسطح البناء وبسمك .... سم "

9 - مواصفات دمك وتثبيت التربه
وتنص " يراعى دمك التربه جيدا بأستخدام هراس مناسب مع الرش الجيد والمستمر بكامل مسطح البناء "

10 - جهد الخرسانه العاديه و مكونات الخلطه العاديه والتى يجب أل يقل عنها إجهاد كسر المكعبات بعد 28 يوم
وتنص " جهد الخرسانه العاديه المستخدمه يجب ألا يقل عن ... كجم/سم2 بعد 28 يوم وتتكون الخلطه الخرسانيه من 
0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل +250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى .... ( عادى أو مقاوم للكبريتات أو سريع التصلد ...إلخ ) "

11 - جهد الخرسانه المسلحه ومكونات الخلطه المسلحه والتى يجب أل يقل عنها إجهاد كسر المكعبات بعد 28 يوم
تنص " جهد الخرسانه المسلحه المستخدمه يجب ألا يقل عن .. كجم/سم2 بعد 28 يوم وتتكون الخلطه الخرسانيه المسلحه من 
0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندى ..... ( عادى أو مقاوم لل.... إلخ ) " 

12 - نوعية الحديد المستخدم فى التسليح 
تنص على " الحديد المستخدم للتسليح من النوع المشرشر عالى المقاومه 36/52 والحديد المستخدم فى الكانات من النوع الطرى الأملس 36/24 "

13 - طريقة معالجة الخرسانه ومدة المعالجه
تنص " يجب معاجة الخرسانه بإبقائها فى حالة رطبه فور تصلدها لمده 28 يوم ولا تقل عن 7 أيام بأى حال من الأحوال وذلك .... ( الرش بالماء الصالح للمعالجه أو بالبخار أو بالخيش ...إلخ ) "

14 - أى ما يراه المصمم ضرورى لذكره لضمان التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبه 

15 - التأكيد على عدم التعديل فى التصميمات أو تنفيذ أى ما يخالف الرسومات دون الرجوع للمكتب المصمم أو أستشارى المشروع 
تنص " فى حالة الأستفسار أو الرغبه فى التعديل على الرسومات يرجى الرجوع للمكتب المصمم أو أستشارى المشروع "


----------



## باستوركى (25 أغسطس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> الآن إليكم الملفات المعماريه لتمنكم من قراءة اللوحات بشكل جيد
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


 جزاك الله كل خير اخى مهندس سادان انت رائع بحق


----------



## باستوركى (25 أغسطس 2009)

سالدان قال:


> الآن إليكم الملفات المعماريه لتمنكم من قراءة اللوحات بشكل جيد
> 
> سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


 جزاك الله كل خير يااخى الكريم انت رائع رائع


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (25 أغسطس 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير
ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود مهندس سالدان ... واتمنى منك الاستمرار في طرح المعلومات حتى تصل الى تسليم المفتاح 

هههههههههه .. 


أقصد .. اتمنى ان تنتقل بنا الى عالم التشطيبات 

شكرا


----------



## ToUgH_RoOt (25 أغسطس 2009)

thx alot 4 this information 

regards


----------



## aimano (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المتميز
ويجب ان لا ننسى ان لكل موقع خاصيته


----------



## ماجدان (29 أغسطس 2009)

علينا الآن بعد قراءة " لوحة الأساسات " كامله وتم الأطلاع على تفاصيلها 
يتم أخراج كل التفاصيل والمعلومات والإشتراطات الخاصه بالخرسانه العاديه للمشروع 
ونبدأ بالملاحظات 

ملاحظات العاديه 

1 - جهد الخرسانه العاديه لا يقل عن 200 كجم / سم2 

هذه المعلومه تفيدنا فى تمام تنفيذ الخرسانه العاديه بجوده عاليه وتفيد أنه حيال تكثير مكعاب الخرسانه العاديه يجب الا يقل إجهاد الكسر للمكعبات بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ صب الخرسانه العاديه ( تاريخ أخذ المكعبات ) عن القيمه المذكوره بالملحوظه والتى تساوى 200 كجم/سم2 

2 - الخرسانه العاديه لأساسات المبنى بسمك 0.50 م وتتكون الخلطه الخرسانيه لها من 
0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى 

وهذه تفيد بان سمك العاديه 0.5 م ويبقى حساب المسطح لتكعيب حجم العمليه لحساب كميات الزلط والرمل والأسمنت اللازمه للخلطه 

حساب مسطح العاديه من الرسومات الإنشائيه 

يتم تقسيم المسطح على الرسم إلى أشكال هندسيه بسيطه يمكن حساب مساحة سطحها وتجميع هذه المساحات لتعطينا المساحه الكليه للعاديه كما فى الصوره التاليه 







والصوره توضح تقسيم الرسم لمستطيلات ومساحاتها موضحه بالرسم 

ويكون المسطح الكلى = 563.25 م2 
ويكون التكعيب للخرسانه العاديه = كامل المسط * السمك = 563.25 * 0.5 = 281.63م3 = 282 م3

حساب الكميات للمون اللازمه 

بإستخدام الملحوظه رقم 2 نجد النسب كالآتى للمتر المكعب الواحد 
0.8 م3 للزلط 
0.4 م3 للرمل 
250 كجم = 5 شكائر أسمنت 

الاسمنت :

عدد شكائر الاسمنت = حجم العمليه * عدد شكائر المتر المكعب الواحد = 282 * 5 = 1410 شيكاره 
عدد أطنان الأسمنت = إجمالى عدد الشكائر / عدد شكائر الطن الواحد = 1410 / 20 = 70.5 طن 

إذن يتم توريد 8 طن اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى للموقع ( مضاف نسبة الهالك )

الزلط :

عدد الأمتار المكعبه للزلط = حجم العمليه * نسبة الزلط فى المتر المكعب الواحد = 282 * 0.8 = 225.60 م3 = 226 م3 زلط 

إذن يتم توريد 230 م3 زلط للموقع ( مضاف نسبة الهالك )

الرمل :

بدون حسابات = نصف حجم الزلط = 230 / 2 = 115 م3 رمل 
وحسابيا = حجم الرمل = التكعيب * نسبة الرمل = 282 * 0.4 = 112.80 م3 = 113 م3 رمل 

إذن يتم توريد 115 م3 رمل للموقع ( مضاف نسبة الهالك 

مع العلم أن نسبة الهالك بالموقع من واقع الخبره بين 3 - 5 % من إجمالى العمليه


----------



## ماجدان (31 أغسطس 2009)

بعد توريد المون للموقع كيفما تم حسابها والأتفاق عليها 

أو سؤال يسأله المهندس للمقاول عن الخلاطه هو 

الخلاطه 1/5 أم 1/7 ؟
وكثير من المقاولين وأحيانا المهندسين لا يعرفون معنى " خلاطه 1/5 " أو" خلاطه 1/7 "

الخمس أو السبع هو قيمة سعة الخلاطه الحجميه بالمتر المكعب 
فالخلاطات أما خلاطه سعة 1/5 م3 أو خلاطه سعة 1/7 م3 

* حالة الخرسانه العاديه 

وحيث أن نسب الخرسانه العاديه بأقصى حد غالبا تحوى 250 كجم أسمنت أى 5 شكائر أسمنت من وزن 50 كجم للشكاره الواحده 
هذه الشكائر الخمسه تعطينا 5 قلبات خرسانيه للمتر المكعب الواحد من الخرسانه العاديه بواقع شكاره لكل قلبه وبذلك يكون حجم القلبه الواحده هو 1/5 المتر المكعب من الخرسانه العاديه فيلزم أن تكون سعة الخلاطه 1/5 م3 لتستوعب القلبه 

* حالة الخرسانه المسلحه

ففى الخرسانه المسلحه تحتوى الخلطه الخرسانيه على 350 كجم أسمنت أى 7 شكائر أسمنت من وزن 50 كجم للشكاره الواحده 
وهذه الشكائر السبعه تعطينا 7 قلبات خرسانيه للمتر المكعب الواحد من الخرسانه المسلحه وبواقع شيكاره لكل قلبه وبذلك يكون حجم القلبه الواحده 1/7 المتر المكعب من الخرسانه المسلحه فيلزم ألا تقل سعة الخلاطه عن 1/7 م3 لتستوعب القلبه 

* ملحوظه 
الخلاطات المتوافره حاليا فى السوق المحليه المصريه هى الخلاطات سعة 1/7 م3 والخلاطات ال خمس لم تعد موجوده 
وذلك لمواكبة التكونولجيا الحديثه فى أستخدام آليات صناعة وخلط الخرسانات لتوفير الجهد والوقت والعماله والمال 
والبعد عن مخالفات اشغال الطرق وتبديدها ومخالفات التلوث البيئى والضوضائى


----------



## ماجدان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

إذا كانت إجابة المقاول 
" الخلاطه خمس يا بشمهندس "

فيكون الأمر مريحا الآن 
حيث ستكون نسب الخلط كما ذكرنا سابقا وتبعا لمواصفات المشروع 
0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت للمتر المكعب الواحد 

وتكون القلبه الواحده مساويه خمس متر مكعب فتكون النسب 
016 م3 زلط + 0.08 رمل + 50 كجم أسمنت للقلبه الواحده 

عند إذ نتفق مع المقاول على أستخدام لودر صغير لتنفيذ خلط الخرسانه ويكون حجم المغرفه له مساويه تقريبا 0.1 م3 وذلك للوصول لدقه مطلوبه فى تنفيذ خلط الخرسانه بالنسب المقرره 
وذلك بموجب مغرفه كامله رمل + مغرفتين كاملتين زلط للقلبه الواحده لنحقق خمس متر مكعب لكل قلبه مضاف إلى كل قلبه شكارة أسمنت تزن 50 كجم


----------



## ماجدان (22 سبتمبر 2009)

وإذا كانت إجابة المقاول
" الخلاطه سبع يا بشمهندس . مفيش خلاطات خمس فى السوق "

فيكون الأمر أصعب فى توخى الدقه نوعا ما 
حيث ستكون نسب الخلط طبقا لمواصفات المشروع كما ذكرنا سابقا 
0.8 م3 زلط + 0.4 م3 رمل + 250 كجم أسمنت للمتر المكعب الواحد

وتكون القلبه الواحده مساويه سبع متر مكعب فتكون النسب 
0.114 م3 زلط + 0.057 م3 رمل + 35.7 كجم أسمنت للقلبه الواحده 

ملحوظه 
35.7 كجم = 36 كجم أسمنت ...... وهو مايعادل تقريبا ثلاثة أرباع شيكارة الأسمنت التى تزن 50 كجم 

وعنها نتفق مع المقاول على أستخدام لودر صغير بمغرفه سعة 0.1 م3 بموجب تنفيذ مغرفه كامله للزلط ونصف مغرفه للرمل مضاف إلى ذلك " 3/4 شيكارة " أسمنت من وزن 50 كجم ليكون حجم القلبه الواحده مساويا سبع متر مكعب


----------



## ماجدان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* إذن فى حالة أستخدام الخلاطة سعة 1/7 م3 فى صب الخرسانه العاديه أو المسلحه لا تختلف نسب خلط الزلط أو الرمل بين العاديه أو المسلحه ولكن تختلف نسب خلط الأسمنت كما رأينا أعلاه 
* يتم فقط جعل عدد القلبات فى المتر المكعب الواحد سبعة قلبات سواء فى الخرسانه العاديه او الخرسانه المسلحه لتفادى مشكلة حجم الخلاطه 
* لمزيد من الدقه فى نسب الخلط يتم أستخدام " صناديق كيل " مصنعه خضيصا لتنفيذ النسب المقرره فى مواصفات المشروع بدلا من أستخدام " لودر صغير "

ولكن ذلك يزيد من الوقت المستهلك والجهد المبذول وزيادة العماله وعنها زيادة المصروفات 

** وفى صباح يوم الصب 

* يعاين المهندس التنفيذى فور وصوله الموقع تشوينات المواد المستخدمه فى الصب وحالة المواد ومكان الخلاطه وفريق العمل والمياه والخراطيم وأدوات الصب ...... إلخ 

1 - معاية تشوينات الأسمنت 

* يرفع الغطاء المشمع من على الصفوف المرصوصه ويعاين الشكائر للتاكد من صلاحيتها وعدم تعرض الشكائر لأى نوع من عوامل التعريه كالرطوبه أو المياه أو فتح الشكائر 
* يضغط بأصبعه على عينات الشكائر ليتأكد أن الأسمنت مازال بودره داخل الأكياس ولم يتعرض للرطوبه والشك وإلا يكون غير صالح للأستخدام ويلزم تجنبه وتغييره 
* إعطاء الأمر للعمال بنقل الأسمنت السليم بعدد معين جانب الخلاطه ليكون قريب من مكان الخلط وفصل الفاسد من الشكائر ليسهل عد الشكائر المستخدمه والباقيه والتالفه بصوره منظمه وسليمه 

ملحوظه
قد تكون بودرة الأسمنت مجمعه فى أحد أجناب الشيكاره لدرجه أنها غير قابله للأنضغاط اى يصبح اصبعك غير قادر لضغط الكيس فى هذا الجانب مما قد يصور لك أن الأسمنت قد تحجر وأصابه الشك وعليك طرق الكيس بأصبعك للتاكد من الحاله 

2 - معاينة تشوينات الزلط والرمل 

* حتى لا يكون أختلف عما هو مطلوب توريده للموقع والتأكد من خلوه من أى مواد ضاره او شوائب من أثرها الإضرار بقوة الخرسانه وعنها يلزم تجنبه وتغييره وفصله عن الكميات السليمه 
ثم إعطاء الأمر برش الزلط جيدا بالماء النظيف الصالح لخلط الخرسانه وذلك لتنظيف الزلط من أى اتربه أو شوائب وغبار وإشباعه بالماء حتى لا يمتص ماء الخلط المستخدم فى خلط مواد الخرسانه وكذلك مع الرمل تماما 

3 - معاينة تشوينات المياه 

* التأكد من وجود مصدر للمياه الصالحه للشرب وهى الصالحه لخلط الخرسانه وأن يكون المصدر مستمر الضخ وبقوه تسمح بعدم توقف الخلط 
* إن كان ضخ المياه ضعيف او متقطع فيلزم وجود موتور قوى لرفع قوة ضخ المياه دون توقف مفاجىء او توفير عربات مياه بكميات تفى بأحتياجات الخلط أو توفير خزانات بقدر ماهو مطلوب من مياه ومعاينة المياه بداخلها لبيان صلاحيتها للإستخدام
* التأكد من وجود براميل مياه نظيفه وأنها غير مثقوبه بحيث يكون على الأقل برميل او برميلين فى حالة توافر المياه بصفه قويه ومستمره ولا يقل عن ثلاثة براميل فى حالة المصدر المتقطع ليعمل برميل ويبقى أثنان ملئا بالماء أستعدادا للأستخدام 
* معاينة الخراطيم وأطوالها ووصلاتها 
* أعطاء الأمر بتوصيل الخراطيم والمواتير وملىء البراميل والخزانات إن وجدت 

4 - معاينة الخلاطه 

* سؤال المقاول عن حالتها لضمان عدم حدوث أعطال بالخلاطه أثناء عملها من أثره إيقاف الصب او تأجيله بالكامل والتأكد من حالة الزيت والسولار والسيور ... إلخ
*أعطاء الأمر بتشغيل الخلاطه لنرى حالتها إن كانت طبيعيه أم تصدر صوتا عاليا أو غير قادره على توليد عدد لفات مطلوبه أو تقف عشوائيا .... إلخ


----------



## ماجدان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

** فريق عمل الخلاطه " الطبليه "

" الطبليه " هى فريق عمل الخلاطه وهم مجموعه من العمال يرتدون فى أيديهم قفازات جلديه وفى أرجلهم أحذيه برقبه طويله تسمى " كوزلك " وذلك لحماية أيديهم وأرجلهم من اضرار الخرسانه
* تتكون الطبليه من عدد 8 عمال وهم ( عدد 4 عمال ناشف + عدد 1 عامل وناش + عدد 2 عامل عربجى + عدد 1 عامل فورمجى )

1 - عامل الناشف 
* هو الذى يعمل خلف الخلاطه ليمدها بالنسب المطلوبه للخلط من زلط ورمل واسمنت 
* سمى عامل ناشف لأنه يعمل على المون قبل الخلط اى وهى جافه قبل وضع الماء عليها فى الخلاطه واتمام خلطها 
* يكون بعدد عامل واحد للرمل وعاملان للزلط لتوفير ضعف الكميه المطلوبه من الزلط بالنسبه للرمل وعدد عامل واحد للأسمنت 

2 - عامل الوناش 
* هو السواق أو الخلاط الذى يقوم بخلط الخرسانه بإستخدام الخلاطه الميكانيكيه فهو الذى يرفع مغرفة الخلاطه بما بها من زلط ورمل وأسمنت لإدخال الخليط داخل حلة الخلاطه وإضافة الماء له وإتمام الخلط بدوران الحله ثم إنزال الخليط " القلبه الخرسانيه " من الحله إلى " المذراب " أو فى براميل " سطل " ثم إلى عربة النقل اليدوى " البرويطه " 
* سمى ب " الوناش " لإستخدامه الونش الملحق بالخلاطه أو " خلاط " لأنه المسؤل عن خلط المكونات وأخراج القلبه الخرسانيه بعد تمام خلطها 

3 - عامل العربجى 
* هو سائق العربه الناقله للخرسانه " البرويطه " والتى تتسع إلى حوالى 1/4 م3 من الخرسانه حيث يدفع العربه من يدها إلى مكان الصب ويتم إنزال ما بها من خليط بإمالة العربه جهة الأمام 

4 - عامل الفرمجى 
* هو ريس عمال " الطبيله " ويتواجد بإستمرار فى أرض الموقع فوق الشده الخشبيه لأعطاء التوجيهات بأماكن الصب للعامل " العربجى " لتوجيه العربه الناقله للخليط وإنزال الخليط فى المكان المطلوب صبه وهو المسؤل عن التاكد من وجود " البسكوت " او ترفيع اسياخ التسليح بالرخام أو كسر الأحجار أو البلاط وتنظيف الشده الخشبيه مكان الصب من أى اوراق او اخشاب ورش الشده الخشبيه بالماء وأهم وظائفه دمك الخرسانه دمكا يدويا أو ميكانيكيا حسب المواصفات المطلوبه ثم تسوية سطح الخرسانه ودقها بواسطة " القده الخشبيه " وتخشين سطحها بإستخدام " التخشينه "


----------



## raz9 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا 
سالدان شكرا لك شكر خالص وخاص
وشكرامطلك سليمان 
شكرا لكما على المعلومات الرائعة التي قدمتوها لنا ونحن دوما بانتظار المزيد والمفيد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (31 أكتوبر 2009)

..................................................................................................................
*حيقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف والتبيان* عن ما حصلت عليه من مشاركتك الجميلة والمتميزة... ((ولا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا ولو ان تلقى بوجه طلق))....فما عساك فعلت من المعروف بما فعلت وبما قلت وبما أشرت(وعل دعوة أحدنا أصابت من الله اجابة ,رفعك الله بسببها مالا كنت تتخيله ويسر لك أمرا ما كنت لتظن الخلاص منه...(لكن تبقى الحكمة القائلة *(أن الصمت يحكى بليغ الوصف أحيانا)وصحيح فما عساها تفعل الكلمات* ... 
(أصلح الله شأنك مهندس أحمد,ومع مزيد من التقدم الى خيرىّ الدنيا والآخرة... والى اللقاء غدا فى جنات رب العلا)


----------



## بن سلة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي*

*الرد على الموضوع*


----------



## mohammedshaban (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## maria2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودكم الرائع


----------



## shamousa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

_لوسمحتم يابشمهندسين عايزة موضوع عن ماكينات صب ودمك الخرسانة ضروووووووورى جدااااااااااا_


----------



## zoozONE (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed ahmed sayed (19 يناير 2010)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عيد حماد (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا"


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (19 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## motts (21 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم :
اشكرك اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي و لكن لدي سؤال ؟؟؟
انا فتاة فهل سيصادفني هذا العمل في يوم ما ؟؟؟
انا ليس لدي مشكلة لاني احب العلم و العمل و لكن المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه هو الذي يفرض رفض بعض الاشياء التي نريدها للاسف .
المهم في اي تخصص بالضبط يتم تطبيق ذلك مباشرة ؟ اي ماهو التخصص الذي يشمل هذا العمل كله ؟؟
اختى فى الله ردا على سؤالك السابق
التخصص الذى يحتوى على كل هذا هو مدنى
م/ مصطفى عبد الحميد 
*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ود المجمر (26 يناير 2010)

هل يمكن استخدام الماء غير الصالح للشرب في الخلطات الخرسانية ؟


----------



## محمد هشام سعادة (26 يناير 2010)

الأستاذ الكريم سالدان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بدأت متابعة بحثكم الهام: التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء، منذ أيام، ولاحظت أنكم بدأتم بالموضوع في أواخر آذار 2008 وتوقفتم عن متابعته أواخر أيلول 2009. 

أستاذنا الكريم،
لقد قرأت عدة مواضيع مشابهة، وما لفت نظري في بحثكم هو تدعيمه بالصور، خاصة في بداياته، وهذه تعتبر ميزة هامة، فالصورة قد تغني عن أسطر وفقرات من الشرح، وربما لا يوجد ما يوضح المعنى بالشكل الذي يمكن أن توضحه الصورة.

أستاذنا الكريم،
إني لا أعرف الظروف التي حالت بينكم وبين متابعة البحث، ولكن أحب أن أشير إلى النفع العظيم الذي سيعود به البحث، على المتخرجين والمهندسين على السواء، إذا ما تابعتم كتابته، مع إرفاق صور لكل تفصيلة من التفاصيل التي تتطرقون إليها في بحثكم. فبالإضافة إلى الخبرة الشخصية الثمينة جداً التي وضعتموها في البحث، فإن الصور تعد أداة توضيحية لا تقدر بثمن للمحتاجين إليها.

الأستاذ الكريم سالدان،
إني أحثكم على متابعة ما بدأتموه، مع الإرفاق الغني بالصور، حتى تتجاوزوا الألف والباء وتصلوا، بإذن الله وعونه، إلى الياء. وسيكون لك، إن شاء الله، من الدعاء والفضل والحسنات والأجر العظيم المستمر (وعلم ينتفع به) ما ينفعك ويعينك، بإذن الله، يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.​ 
أخي الكريم سالدان، 
إن هذا النوع من الإضافات إلى المكتبة الهندسية، هو في حقيقته دعامة لأجيال الأمة الحاضرة والقادمة، مساعداُ لها في التقدم والتفوق والإتقان وهي تؤدي بإحسان حمل أمانة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: تبليغ رسالة النور والهدى إلى العالمين.​ 
جزاكم الله عنا وعن الأساتذة والإخوة، مهندسين وطلبة، كل خير،
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بيروت في 26/01/2009​


----------



## ماجدان (4 فبراير 2010)

محمد هشام سعادة قال:


> الأستاذ الكريم سالدان
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بدأت متابعة بحثكم الهام: التنفيذ بالموقع من الألف إلى الياء، منذ أيام، ولاحظت أنكم بدأتم بالموضوع في أواخر آذار 2008 وتوقفتم عن متابعته أواخر أيلول 2009.​
> ...


 
حقيقة ليست لدى كلمات أعبر بها عن شكرى وأمتنانى وخلجى من كلامك الكريم الذى لا أستحقه 
شكر الله لك 
فقط أعدك بأن أكمل جزءا كبيرا من اليوم فى خلال أيام لا تزيد بإذن الله عن أسبوع 

ولك منى كل أحترام وتقدير


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2010)

ayman قال:


> عود أحمد اخي "سالدان"
> افتقدناكم كثيرا




أنت أكثر بكثير مهندس أيمن


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2010)

" الطبليه " هى طبقه صماء من الأسمنت المتصلد غير منفذه للماء ( تكونت ناتج خلط خرسانه قديمه بالمكان ) 

* يجب خلط الخرسانه على هذه الطبقه فى حالة الخلط اليدوى بسبب 
1 - منع تسرب مياه الخلط للتربه أسفل مكان الخلط 
2 - منع أختلاط الشوائب والاتربه من التربه أسفل الخلط أثناء تقليب المكونات 

وكلمة طبليه مأخوذه من مسمى " منضده أرضيه للطعام " حيث أنها مسطح خشبى لوضع الطعام عليه بدلا من وضعه على الارض 

وسيتم مناقشة الخلط اليدوى للخرسانه فيما بعد 

" الخلاطه النحله " يمكنها صب حوالى ما يقرب من 80 : 85 م3 فى عدد ساعات العمل اليوميه " 8 ساعات عمل "


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2010)

* الآن يتم التعرف على عمال " الطبليه " ومعرفة عددهم قبل البدأ فى التنفيذ لمعرفة وتحديد وقت العمل الكافى لصب الكميه المطلوبه فى اليوم

* لدينا بالمتر المكعب صب " خرسانه عاديه " لزوم " الأساسات " بما يعادل ( 200 م2 * 0.40 م ) = 80 م3 

إذ سيتم صب الكميه كلها كامله فى اليوم 
وبذلك نحتاج إلى " خلاطه نحله " واحده وهى ما تم الأتفاق عليه بالفعل مع المقاول .

* عدد أفراد " الطبليه " يكون 8 عمال الطبليه المعروفين مضافا إليهم ( 3 عمال ناشف + 2 عمال عربجى + 1 عامل فرمجى )
وذلك لأن 8 عمال فقط قادرين على تشغيل عربه واحده ولكن قدرة الخلاطه يمكنها تشغيل عربتين " برويطتان " ولذلك يتم زيادة عدد العمال ليصل إلى 14 عامل هم 

1 - 1 عامل موان لخلط المون داخل حلة الخلاطه 
2 - 7 عامل ناشف ( 1 عامل للأسمنت + 2 عامل للرمل + 4 عامل للزلط )
3 - 4 عامل عربجى ( 2 عامل لكل عربه )
4 - 2 عامل فرمجى ( 1 عامل لكل عربه )

* على المهندس أختيار أماكن متابعة العمل بحيث يسمح المكان برؤية العمل داخل الحفر ومتابعة عمليات خلط الخرسانه فى الخلاطه .

* تأكد عند النزول والصعود من وإلى الحفر أستخدام ممرات النزول والصعود المخصصه لذلك وعدم أستخدام أى مكان آخر أو حتى التواجد على حواف الحفر للمراقبه منعا لأى أنهيار قد يحدث لجوانب الحفر خصوصا فى عدم سند جوانب الحفر فى المشاريع الصغيره إذ أن أى أنهيار قد يسبب سقوط غير متوقع يسبب أضرار جسيمه قد تصل إلى عاهات مستديمه أو إلى الوفاه لا سمح الله فضلا عن إيقاف العمل .

 * فى حالة عدم وجود أماكن ممهده للنزول والصعود من وإلى الحفر مع صعوبة هذه الحاله ناتج دخول آليات الحفر ودمك التربه ...... يجب أستخدام السلالم الخشبيه


----------



## ماجدان (6 فبراير 2010)

ولكن مع أستخدام اللودر المتفق عليه فى خلط النسب للخرسانه ....... يتم الأستغناء عن 6 عمال الناشف ( 4 زلط + 2 رمل )
لتوفير الوقت والأجور .... وسرعة الاداء


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررر......


----------



## ماجدان (9 فبراير 2010)

** على المهندس التنفيذى الآن إعطاء الأمر للعامل بإنزال خرطوم المياه إلى أرض الحفر لرش الموقع جيدا بالمياه الصالحه للشرب بكامل مسطح الحفر وذلك لإشباع التربه بالمياه حتى لا تمتص مياه الخلط من الخرسانه كما أن الرش يثبت حبيبات التربه أمام عمليات رمى الخرسانه بأستخدام العربات " البرويطات " .

 ملحوظه 
* يتم رش الأرض وليس غمرها لأن الغمر يؤدى إلى تراكم المياه مما يزيد من مياه الخلط بالخرسانه إذا تم صب الخرسانه على هذه المياه مما يؤدى إلى إضعاف مقاومة الخرسانه. 

* فى بعض البلدان تعيش فى أرضها حشرات ضاره بالمنشأ كالنمل الأبيض الذى يعيش فى تجمعات بالملايين فى أرض اليمن وهو خطر جدا على الخرسانه حيث يسبب تآكلها مما قد يسبب إنهيارها . ولتجنب هذه الحشرات يتم رش مسطح الحفر كاملا بجوانب الحفر بماده مانعه لوجود مثل هذه الحشرات ويتم الرش قبل عملية الصب بساعه واحده ويتم تغطية مسطح الأرض بمشع من النايلون لمنع وصول أشعة الشمس لهذه الماده أو تطايرها حتى لا تتلف . 

أستخدامات مشمع النايلون

1 - منع تسرب مياه الخلطه الخرسانيه إلى التربه ( يمكن الإستغناء عن إستخدام المشمع برش التربه بالمياه لأشباعها بالمياه حتى لا تمتص مياه الخلط ) .

2 - منع إختلاط الخرسانه بالتربه حالة زيادة الأملاح بالتربه عن الحد المسموح به ( يمكن الإستغناء عن إستخدام مشمع النايلون بإستخدام اسمنت بورتلاندى مقاوم للكبريتات see water

3 - منع تسرب المياه الجوفيه " up lift " إلى الخرسانه العاديه حالة أرتفاع منسوب ( يمكن الإستغناء عنه بإستخدام طلمبات السحب مباشرة قبل الصب ثم الصب بعد سحب المياه مباشرة ولا خوف من وصول المياه الجوفيه للخرسانه العاديه بعد ذلك ) .

4 - حماية مادة الرش الخاصه بالنمل الأبيض. 

طبعا أستخدام المشمع افضل كثيرا وذلك يصبح حسب الأمكانيات المتاحه للمشروع .

** تنبيه 
* ترجع المشاركه السابقه لما أكتسبته من خبره من هنا من هذا الصرح العظيم والاساتذه الكبار المتواجدون على هذا المنتدى .
وهذا هو المرجو من تبادل الخبرات والأفكار الهندسيه .
أتوجه بالشكر لللأستاذ مهندس محى الدين و الأستاذ مهندس رزق حجاوى على ما زودوه من معلومات بخصوص هذه المشاركه . 

وإليكم الرابط لزيادة المعرفه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97612.html


----------



## البرنس رامى (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم
حقيقة الموضوع عظيم بكل المقاييس


----------



## HODAAHMED (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## ماجدان (10 فبراير 2010)

* اعطاء الامر لمقاول الخلاطه بإنزال المعدات المستخدمه ( الهزاز - البرويطات ) وغسل " حلة الخلاطه " و " مغرفة اللودر " بالماء .

- لاتنسى أبدا النزول والخروج دائما من الأماكن المخصصه لنزول وصعود الحفر 

ملحوظه 
* عندما تأمر العمال بإستخدام الممرات الممهده للنزل والصعود من وإلى الحفر إياك أن تخبرهم أن الغرض من ذلك هو الحفاظ على سلامتهم لأن فى المشاريع الصغيره والمتوسطه والتى لا وجود لأنظمة الأمن الصناعى بها لا يعى العامل الذى قد يكون أمى للقراءه والكتابه خطورة ذلك على نفسه ولا يلقى لك بال وسوف لا ينفذ كلامك ظنا منه أن لا مكروها يصيبه. 
وعليك أن تخبره أن ذلك ممنوع تماما والغرض من ذلك عدم أنهيار جوانب الحفر وعدم تهيل الأتربه داخل الحفر مما يستلزم إيقاف العمل وصرف يوميات سند جوانب الحفر ويوميات تطهير للحفر عند الجوانب والأركان وعندها يخشى العامل أن يغضبك كمدير الموقع وتعطيل العمل وقد يتسبب ذلك فى تكلفته أو خصم من يوميته أو حتى توبيخه وسط زملائه فعندها سينفذ كلامك تلقائيا .

* بعض من المقاولين يفضلون أستخدام " لودر صغير " فى ارض الحفر لنقل الخرسانه ورميها من الخلاطه إلى كامل المسطح .
وهذا خطأ فنى لأن عجلات اللودر أثناء الذهاب والإياب والدوران العشوائى تعمل على خلخلة سطح التربه المدموكه وانتفاش السطح مما يهدم الدمك الحادث للسطح حتى وإن كان ذلك بنسبه ضئيله وهذا غير مقبول فنيا تبعا للمواصفات القياسيه .


----------



## علي المدني1 (11 فبراير 2010)

_اخي العزيز ممكن شرح وافي واكثر وبالتفصيل لفقرة (حصر الكميات)..................شكراا لك مقدما._


----------



## ماجدان (11 فبراير 2010)

علي المدني1 قال:


> _اخي العزيز ممكن شرح وافي واكثر وبالتفصيل لفقرة (حصر الكميات)..................شكراا لك مقدما._



إن شاء الله أخى الكريم وذلك بعد كل مرحله بإذن الله 

وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (14 فبراير 2010)

* لتفادى إرتفاع السقوط الحر " للقلبه الخرسانيه " من  " حلة الخلاطه " من منسوب أعلى الحفر إلى العربه " البرويطه " فى منسوب أسفل الحفر والذى يزيد عن 1.5 متر لكى لا يتسبب فى أنفصال حبيبى segregation لمكونات الخرسانه لأن هذا الأرتفاع يسمح بالسقوط الحر لمكونات الخرسانه من زلط ورمل ومونه اسمنتيه كل حسب وزنه مما يسبب انفصال المكونات عن بعضها وهو ما يسمى بـ " الإنفصال الحبيبى " الذى يضعف الخرسانه ويجعلها مفرغه وهشه وسهلة التهشيم .
وأيضا للتحكم فى إنزال كامل " القلبه الخرسانيه " من " حلة الخلاطه " فى وضع الدوران إلى العربه بأسفل الحفر دون حدوث هالك فى " القلبه " يسبب فى سقوط الخرسانه على الأرض . 

* فيتم تركيب " مزراب " وهو قناه مكشوفه أو مغلقه من المعدن قد تكون بطول ثابت مناسب أو قطع منفصله تركب مع بعضها بواسطة مسامير قلووظ أو شناكل أو مفصلات تفتح وتغلق .
وقد ينفذ المزراب من الخشب .

صوره للمزراب المعدنى 






* يتم أعطاء الامر للنجار المسلح بتنفيذ " المزراب " فى حالة عدم وجود " مزراب معدنى " متوافر مع " الطبليه " وتنفيذ شدة " المزراب " الخشبيه والتى تتكون من " عوارض " تحمل " المزراب " عرضيا كل نصف متر و " قوائم " من " العروق " الخشب تدفن فى الأرض لتثبيت " العوارض " بها ويستخدم " برندات " فى حالة ماكلن ارتفاع الحفر كبير يلزم بإستخدام أرتفاعات تتعدى 1.5 م " للقوائم " وايضا يتم تنفيذ " دكم " لتثبيت " القوائم " فى جانب الحفر . 

* تكون المسافه الرأسيه بين " المزراب " و " حلة الخلاطه "  ما بين (  0.25 : 0.50 م ) وكذلك بين اسفل " المزراب " وعربة النقل " البرويطه " 
* يكون " المزراب " مائل بميل ( 1 : 2 ) أى تكون المسافه الأفقيه للمزراب ضعف الرأسيه .


----------



## ماجدان (15 فبراير 2010)

* عليك الآن الوقوف بمنطقة الخلط قبل وضع المواد " بمغرفة " الخلاطه .
حيث يلزم وجودك إلزاما ضروريا قبل البدأ لأنك أنت الذى تعطى وتشرف على تلك المقادير فى أول ثلاثة أو اربع " قلبات " حتى يعتاد العامل على تنفيذ " القلبه الخرسانيه " بنفس المقادير المطلوبه وحده ويستمر على ذلك . فيجب عليك ان تقف بين اربعة أشياء " مغرفة الخلاطه " أمامك والتشوينات " رمل - زلط - اسمنت " يمينك ويسارك و " لودر " الخلط أو " البرويطات " خلفك . وتراقب نسب الخلط لتأكد على صحتها ومطابقتها للمواصفات المطلوبه بالمشروع .

- يتم وضع برويطين زلط






- وبريطه رمل 






- و وضع شيكارة أسمنت 






* وبعدها تقول تمام أرفع 
لرفع " المغرفه " لإلقاء الخليط داخل " حلة الخلاطه " لخلطه جيدا على الجاف دون إضافة الماء وذلك لضمان تمام التقليب والخلط بين مكونات الخرسانه ثم إضافة الماء إلى الخليط والتقليب فى مده لا تقل عن 1.5 دقيقه وألا تزيد عن 2.5 دقيقه . لأن هذا الوقت هو الذى يعطى اعلى خليط متجانس .

* يلزم إجراء ذلك أكثر من " قلبتين " إلى اربع " قلبات " حتى يتقن العامل هذه النسب بالكيفيه المطلوبه تبعا لمواصفات المشروع بعدها يمكن تركه للأستمرار على ذلك مع مراقبتة .

ملحوظه 
* هؤلاء العمال ماهم إلا آله بشريه تعمل طبقا لبرمجه تعطيها لهم طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبه فكلما اعتاد هو المقدار المطلوب يمكن متابعته على هذه البرمجه وذلك لفتره زمنيه قد تطول أو تقصر حسب مهارة العامل وخبرته وحينها عليك ان تعود إلى برمجته مره ثانيه بما تريد حتى يعود للتنفيذ بالمقادير المطلوبه وتتركه يكمل من نفسه تكرارا وهكذا .

* أغلب المقاولين أن لم يكن كلهم على الإطلاق لا يقبل بخلط المواد على الجاف داخل الخلاطه قبل إضافة الماء داعيا إلى ان عملية الخلط على الجاف تكسر أسنان الخلاطه .
وكنت أظن انا شخصيا ان هذه الأسنان أسنان حاده أو تروس تعمل بطريقه ميكانيكيه معينه لخلط المكونات إلى أن نظرت بعينى داخل حلة الخلاطه لأرى ذلك فوجدت الأسنان عباره عن ريش معدنيه تصنع عند الحداد وتركب بمسامير داخل الحله للتثبيت لتصبح قطعه واحده مع الحله نفسها وتدور مع الحله أثناء دورانها لتقليب الخليط فقط 
* يمكن الأتفاق مع المقاول على تعديل تلك الكسور التى تحدث فى الأسنان عند الحداد أو عمل ريش أخرى ( تغيرها ) لتفادى إمكانية التقليب بالماء مباشرة . 

* تقليب المكونات فى وجود الماء دون التقليب على الجاف يحول بين تمام التقليب وعدم وصول الماء لكامل الخليط مما يقلل " تفاعلات الإماهه " فيقلل الترابط وتقل مقاومة الخرسانه .
وذلك لأن حين إلقاء المكونات داخل الحله فى المياه تتكون كتل من الطين تتشبع بالماء من على سطح الكتله ناتج إلقاء الرمل داخل الماء مباشرة دون تقليب ولا يتم وصول الماء أو الأسمنت إلى داخل الكتل الطينيه وبذلك تكون هذه الكتل الطينيه نقط ضعف بالخرسانه تجعلها هشه وسهلة التكسير . بينما التقليب على الجاف اولا يضمن تمام الخلط بين المكونات تمام ثم إضافة الماء تساعد فى حدوث " تفاعلات الإماهه " التى تجعل الأسمنت مع الماء ماده لاحمه قويه تلحم " الركام الصغير مع الكبير " لتكون " قلبه خرسانيه " متجانسه وقويه طبقا للمواصفات .

* العمال ثلاثة أنواع .

1 - منهم من يعمل بمراعاة ضميره بما يرضى ربه ولكن علمه وثقافته احيانا تمنعه من أداء عمله بإخلاص كيفما يشاء فلتكن عينك معه دائما وسوف يساعدك هذا العامل فى أداء وظائفك بسهوله ويسر وباعلى جوده طبقا للمواصفات .

2 - منهم من يعمل قليلا ويتكلم كثيرا ظنا منه أن ذلك مضيعه للوقت وتشتيت للمهندس عن اوامر كثيره قد يتلاقاه منه حيث انه كسول لا يحب العمل وهذا يجب ان تتابعه بكل حزم وصرامه ولا تدع له فرصه واحده أن يحيد عن مجرى العمل .

3 - منهم من هو غير راض النفس عنك وعن العمل ويعمل متضجرا ومخالفا للضمير والشرع والأصول فقط لأنه قد يظن بنفسه أنه احسن منك او حقدا على مكانتك وكيف انت الآمر والناهى فأغلب عمله مخالفا لك لأسباب شخصيه فيجب أن تنتبه له جيدا وتتجنب الإصطدام به من قريب أو بعيد ويكون فيما بينك وبينه أمر واجب التنفيذ فقط بحيث إذا نفذ العمل يكون مشكورا و إن لم ينفذ العمل او اعتزم تكرار الخطا بعد التنبيه يجب إيقافه عن العمل وإخراجه خارج الموقع نهائيا .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2010)

_ما أزيد فى الكلمات سوى جزيت خيرا .....
لكن سؤال بسيط...عودا على بدء حالة الحفر ووجود جيران...لا نقوم بعملية الحفر الا بعد توفير وسيلة سند للجار ...أحدى هذه الطرق كما بينت سابقا عمل حدار خرسانى أو كمرة خرسانية.....فكيف تكون عملية السند بكمرة خرسانية...لأنى رأيت مواقع حفر تقوم بعمل كمرات فى حدود الجار...ولا أعلم كيف هى وسيلة سند للجار؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
ودمت فى رعاية الله...
_


----------



## ماجدان (18 فبراير 2010)

صوره لأستخدام مشمع النايلون قبل العاديه 






صوره للمزراب الخشبى 








صوره لشدة المزراب


----------



## ماجدان (18 فبراير 2010)

أستخدام أماكن الصعود والنزول من وإلى الحفر


----------



## ماجدان (18 فبراير 2010)

*عملية صب العاديه*

وفى مشروعنا هذا نستخدم لودر لتعين نسب الخلط 
ونبدأ العمل سويا 

* مكان الخلط بين التشوينات و مغرفة الخلاطه و سكينة اللودر 






وتبعا لعمليات تكعيب سكينة اللودر وتحديد نسب الخلط كما هو سايقا 

* يقوم سائق اللودر بوضع سكينتين زلط فى مغرفة الخلاطه .












* و وضع سكينة رمل فى مغرفة الخلاطه .






* ويقوم عامل الناشف ( موان الأسمنت ) بإضافة شيكاره واحده من الأسمنت .






ثم يقوم الخلاط بتحريك الذراع لرفع المغرفه للأعلى لإدخال نسب الخلط إلى داخل حلة الخلاطه .







* وبنفس الطريقه يتم إنزال المغرفه إلى الأرض لوضع مكونات الخلط للقلبه التاليه وتقليب المكونات المرفوعه بالحله على الجاف لمده دقيقه .






* يقوم موان المياه أو عامل الخلط بإضافة الماء من برميل المياه إلى الخليط بالحله بواسطة الجردل والخلط لمده لا تزيد عن 2.5 دقيقه .






* ثم يقوم الخلاط بتحريك الذراع الآخر وأستخدام عجلة القياده لميلان حلة الخلاطه للخارج وإنزل القلبه الخرسانيه على المزراب إلى البرويطه أسفل الحفر ويقوم اللودر بتعين نسب القلبه التاليه ووضعها بالمغرفه .






* صوره للبرويطه المستخدمه فى نقل القلبه الخرسانيه لصبها 






* يضع العربجى البرويطه أسفل المزراب تماما لإستقبلا القلبه الخرسانيه 






* وقبل أن يحرك العربجى البرويطه من تحت المزراب يجب عليك التأكد يقينا من قوام القلبه الخرسانيه التى تحتويها البرويطه 
وإلا ترفض القلبه وتعطى الأمر للعربجى بدفع العربه لإنزال القلبه خارج حدود الصب .







القلبه الخرسانيه المقبوله ( حفظ )











اللون .................. رمادى ( لون عجينة الأسمنت بعد إضافة الماء للأسمنت والرمل )
الشكل والقوام ....... عجينه متماسكه يظهر بها بروزات موزعه بإنتظام ( عجينة المونه الأسمنتيه ببروزات الركام الكبير الذى تحتويه ) .

وغير ذلك يكون مرفوض ولا يستخدم فى الصب ويلقى خارج الموقع .

* القلبه تمام وزى الفل 
فلايمنع المهندس العربجى من سحب البرويطه ودفعها لمكان الصب .






* ثم يدفع العربجيه البرويطه للأمام لمكان الصب والمخصص لإنزال القلبه .

وعند إنزال القلبه من البرويطه 
يقوم العربجى بوضع احدى قدميه على شنكل اسفل البرويطه لتكون علبة البرويطه حرة الحركه وغير متعلقه ببروز الشنكل وعند ميلان البرويطه تسقط العلبه للأمام لإنزال القلبه .
ويقف العربجى فوق البرويطه لمعادلة الإتزان عن ميال البرويطه حتى لا يحدث صدم من البرويطه ( مهم جدا عند الصب فوق الحديد والاسقف الخرسانيه لعدم احداث قوى صدم على الخرسانه أو حديد التسليح ) .
ثم يتم دفع العربه بقوه للخلف لترجع العلبه على البرويطه وتتعلق بالشنكل مره اخرى ويتم سحبها إلى المزراب مره أخرى .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 فبراير 2010)

سمعت يا بشمهندس أحمد أن عملية الخلط الجاف لمدة 1\4 دقيقة(4- 5 ) لفات...وتضاف المياه ويستكمل الخلط ل3\4 دفيفة ...لتكوم مدة الخلط كاملة دقيقة.....أم أن هذا الكلام مش مظبوط.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2010)

_هذه فيديوهات بسيطة توضح الآتى:-
1- الصب باستخدام مزراب معدنى متحرك
_http://www.mediafire.com/?mlhimjzzymn
_2- الصب باستخدام الخلاطة النحلة , واستخدام البرويطة(تقريبا شرح الصور)
http://www.mediafire.com/?2tlzdrvfmwn
اى نعم العمال بتضحك بس عدى
3- الصب باستخدام خلاطة نحلة ولكن ليس لها حلة على الأرض ...يبدو الصب لجزء بسيط
_http://www.4shared.com/file/225090183/b70c73b8/__online.html
_4- الخلط الميكانيكى ولكن بتكنولوجيا متقدمة وهذا حصريا فى أوروبا والدول المتقدمة
_http://www.mediafire.com/?cxzcuen1ytc


----------



## ماجدان (24 فبراير 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _ما أزيد فى الكلمات سوى جزيت خيرا .....
> لكن سؤال بسيط...عودا على بدء حالة الحفر ووجود جيران...لا نقوم بعملية الحفر الا بعد توفير وسيلة سند للجار ...أحدى هذه الطرق كما بينت سابقا عمل حدار خرسانى أو كمرة خرسانية.....فكيف تكون عملية السند بكمرة خرسانية...لأنى رأيت مواقع حفر تقوم بعمل كمرات فى حدود الجار...ولا أعلم كيف هى وسيلة سند للجار؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> ودمت فى رعاية الله...
> _



مشكور جدا 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 

بالنسبه للكمرات 

بعد صب الخوازيق السانده - Sheet Piles - وحالة ما يكون الضغط الجانبى اكثر مما يستطيع الخازوق تحمله يتم ربط الخوازيق مع بعضها فى كل جانب بكمرات خرسانيه عند سطح الأرض تعمل هذه الكمرات كسبورت للخوازيق حتى لا تتحرك أو تميل من مكانها إلى داخل الحفر 
كما يمكن الأستغناء عن هذه الكمرات باستخدام - أنكر - لربط الخوازيق بمكانها بطريقة القلاووظ 

وعن أى استفسار عن طرق السند ............ أنا تحت الأمر 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ماجدان (25 فبراير 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> سمعت يا بشمهندس أحمد أن عملية الخلط الجاف لمدة 1\4 دقيقة(4- 5 ) لفات...وتضاف المياه ويستكمل الخلط ل3\4 دفيفة ...لتكوم مدة الخلط كاملة دقيقة.....أم أن هذا الكلام مش مظبوط.



من أين سمعت ذلك 

اكيد من مقاول يا باشا 
أتحداك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (26 فبراير 2010)

* عملية صب الخرسانه بواسطة " الخلاطه النحله " تتم على 3 مراحل 
1 - فرش 
2 - غطا 
3 - قد وتخشين 

الفرش 
هو صب الخرسانه للمسطح المراد صبه بحوالى نصف السمك المطلوب .

الغطا 
هو تكملة صب المسطح " المفروش " بالخرسانه بباقى السمك المطلوب .

القد والدبح والتخشين 
هو دق سطح الخرسانه النهائى لتفريغه من " الفقاعات الهوائيه " وجعل السطح متساوى على نفس المنسوب تقريبا و " تخشين " السطح لجعله خشنا لما سوف يبنى عليه .

* يقوم " العامل العربجى " بصب " الفرش " برمى " القلبات الخرسانيه " الواحده تلو الأخرى بمسطح حوالى 25 م2 أى باكيه 5*5 م2 تقريبا .







* يقوم " العامل الفورمجى " بفرد " القلبه الخرسانيه " بالفأس ليتم توزيعها على اكبر مساحه بنفس السمك تقريبا .






* ثم يتم " دمك " الخرسانه ميكانيكيا بواسطه " الهزاز " .

هزاز يعمل بالبنزين 






هزاز يعمل بالكهرباء 






* يقوم " الفرمجى " بتشغيل " الهزاز " و وضع " زمبة الهزاز " عموديه داخل الخرسانه ويتركها حتى يرى " اللبانى " يظهر ويعلو سطح الخرسانه فى المنطقه الموجود بها " الزمبه " وعندها يرفع " الزمبه " من الخرسانه حتى لا يحدث " أنفصال حبيبى " لمكونات الخرسانه ناتج زيادة " الدمك " وينقلها فى موضع آخر وهكذا .






* ثم ينتقل العمال " لفرش " جزء آخر بالخرسانه تاركين " فرش " الجزء الأول " ليتشمع " أى تمتص الخرسانه أكبر قدر ممكن من المياه وبعدها يتم الرجوع " لتغطية " هذا الجزء تاركين الجزء الذى " فرشوه " ثانيا " ليتشمع " .


----------



## elpashmohandes (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس سالدان 
وان شاء الله يكون كل دة فى ميزان حسناتة يوم القيامة 
بس كنت حابب اسئل هو فى تكملة بعد كدة تشمل اعمال الحدادة تفريد الحديد اما يكتفى بذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (4 مارس 2010)

elpashmohandes قال:


> شكرا للمهندس سالدان
> وان شاء الله يكون كل دة فى ميزان حسناتة يوم القيامة
> بس كنت حابب اسئل هو فى تكملة بعد كدة تشمل اعمال الحدادة تفريد الحديد اما يكتفى بذلك
> وشكرا



إن شاء الله تعالى ....... وهذا الأهم 

وسوف يكون قبل التفريد نبذه عن تصميم القطاع قبل تفريد حديده وشرح كيفية إستلامه لمعرفة الغايه التصميميه ومعرفة لماذا وضع التسليح بشكله وكميته


----------



## ماجدان (6 مارس 2010)

يبدأ " العربجى " برمى " القلبات الخرسانيه " تلو الأخرى ليتم بذلك صب " الغطا "
وبعدها يقوم " الفورمجى " بتوزيع " القلبات " على المسطح بأستخدام الفأس 
وسيصل بذلك سطح الخرسانه إلى نهاية " الشيرب " المحدد على " طبالى الجمب " ويغطى نهاية " الخوابير " الحديد المغروسه بالتربه على مقاس سمك العاديه المطلوب .






* ثم يقوم " الفورمجى " بدمك " خرسانة الغطا " كما حدث تماما مع " خرسانة الفرش " بستخدام " الهزاز الميكانيكى " .






* ملحوظه 
- أحزر استخدام الهزاز فى دمك خرسانة الفرش إذا مر 30 دقيقه من صبها وذلك بعدم إنزال زمبة الهزاز إلى تلك الطبقه حيث أن خرسانة الفرش قد بدأت فى الشك الإبتدائى 
ويمنع دمك الخرسانه بعد تخطى زمن الشك الإبتدائى ( 30 : 45 دقيقه ) فى جميع الأحوال تفاديا لحدوث شروخ ناتج الحركه الإهتزازيه للخرسانه بعد بدأ تصلدها .


هكذا أنتهينا من مرحلتين من مراحل الصب .... فرش وغطا


----------



## ماجدان (7 مارس 2010)

المرحله الثالثه لصب الخرسانه هى مرحلة التسويه النهائيه لسطح الخرسانه وإخراجه فى صورته الأخيره 

* يبدأ الفرمجى بدق الخرسانه بواسطة " القده الخشبيه "

القده الخشبيه 
عباره عن عرق خشب يتم تثبيت طفشه لتزانه به عند الطرفين لتكون اليد التى يمسك بها العامل القده 






* يقوم الفورمجى بمساعدة فورمجى آخر أو عربجى بمسك القده الخشبيه أمام بعضهما ويبدءا بالطرق " الدق " على الخرسانه عدة طرقات قويه بكامل طول المساحه المراد تسويتها وذلك لتمام دمك الخرسانه و تفريغ الخرسانه من أى فقاعات هوائيه .
يمكن أن يقوم فورمجى واحد بذلك عندما تكون يد القده بمنتصفها

* وبعد ذلك يقوم الفورمجى بما يسمى " الدبح "
وهو تحريك القده الخشبيه مماسا لسطح الخرسانه بقوه كحركة السكين عند الذبح وذلك لدفع الخرسانه الزائده فى المنسوب أمام القده الخشبسه بكامل المسطح المدقوق لتسوية السطح بنفس المنسوب وعدم وجود ميول بالسطح من عالى إلى واطى ولا وجود حفر لم تمتلىء بالخرسانه على نفس المنسوب 
ويقال " التسويه بالعالى فى الواطى "


----------



## ماجدان (12 مارس 2010)

* قد يحتاج المهندس إلى التأكد من السمك المصبوب فيأمر " الفورمجى " بأخذ مقاس​​فيقوم " الفورمجى " بوضع سيخ حديد قطر 8 مم أو آخر رأسيا داخل الخرسانه والضغط به إلى داخل الخرسانه حتى يصل إلى سطح التربه فلا يستطيع أختراقها وعندها يرفع من الخرسانه ويتم قياس الجزء الذى غلفته الخرسانه " بشريط القياس "​​ * فإذا كان المقاس اقل من السمك المطلوب صبه فيطلب المهندس رمى قلبه أو قلبتين بالمكان ذاته والتسويه للوصول للسمك المطلوب ويتم أخذ المقاس ثانية للتأكد من الوصول للسمك المطلوب​​ * وإذا كان المقاس أكبر من السمك المطلوب صبه يتم نقل بعض الخرسانه بالفأس من المكان ذاته أو إزاحة الخرسانه بواسطة القده الخشبيه وبعدها يتم اخذ المقاس ثانيه للتأكد من صحة السمك المطلوب​​​​* ثم يقوم الفورمجى بآخر خطوه لإخراج سطح الخرسانه فى صورته النهائيه وذلك لتخشين سطح الخرسانه بواسطة التخشينه​​ " التخشينه " . هى طفشه لتزانه بطول حوالى 50 سم مثبت عليها شلعه على تخانات لتكون يد يمسك بها الفورمجى التخشينه .​​ويتم تحريك التخشينه برفق مماس لسطح الخرسانه للتسويه النهائيه للسطح مكان أقدام العمال أثناء عملية القد ب " القده الخشبيه " ويمنع المرور على هذا السطح نهائيا حتى يتصلد وذلك بعد أن يبدأ بالشك الإبتدائى .​​
​​وبتكرار مراحل الصب لكل جزء بكامل المسطح نكون أنهينا صب العاديه بكامل المسطح المطلوب​​​​



​​
​​ملحوظه​​* عند أخذ المقاس وكان الفرش من الخرسانه قد بدأ بالتصلد عند الشك الإبتدائى فلا يستطيع السيخ " المقاس " أختراق تلك الطبقه ويحدث أختلاط فى عمق المقاس المصبوب . 
​​​​


----------



## ماجدان (15 مارس 2010)

* يعتقد كثير من المهندسين أن يوم الصب هو اكثر أيام العمل مشقه بالنسبه للمهندس .
ولكنه على العكس تماما هو أقل الايام مشقه لقلة الفنيات الهندسيه المعقده والمشاكل التى تظهر فى أيام أعمال النجاره والحداده المسلحه واستلامتهم . 
ولكنه يكون أطول فترات العمل وقتا إذ يلزم تواجد المهندس بالموقع طول فترة الصب .

* يمكن تشبيه تعامل المهندس مع عمال الطبليه ومراقبة الصب بإنسان يتعامل مع ريموت كنترول بحيث يحوى هذا الريموت أمرين فقط 
1 - تشغيل الخلاطه 
2 - إيقاف الخلاطه 

* كن على يقين تام أيها المهندس أن أكثر ما يضايق المقاول وعمال الطبليه هو إيقاف الخلاطه وتوقف عملية الصب . 
وذلك لأن إيقاف الخلاطه سيؤدى إلى تعطيل العمل وزيادة الفتره الزمنيه لعملية الصب والإنتهاء منها وقد يتسبب فى تأجيل جزء من العمل إلى اليوم التالى مما سيتطلب صرف أجور زائده للعمل باليوم التالى فضلا عن تعطيل أعمال أخرى قد يكون المقاول متعاقد عليها 
كما أن العمال لا يحبون بأى صفه العمل أكثر من أيام العمل اليوميه ( 8 ساعات عمل ) ونادرا ما تجد عمال يعملون مقابل زياده فى الأجر لأنهم يفضلون تأجيل العمل إلى اليوم التالى حتى يتحصلو على اجر يوميه كامله مقابل ما تبقى من العمل وبالطبع سوف يكون عمل يسير. 

* ما على المهندس إلا إن يراقب عملية الصب وعندما يحدث اى تعمد لتنفيذ أخطاء ويحدث ما لا يرضاه المهندس بالموقع فليس على المهندس إلا إستخدام الريموت كنترول لإعطاء الأمر بإيقاف الخلاطه بكل هدوء وحزم دون أى تردد .
و عندها ستجد كل من فى الموقع امامك وبين يديك ورهن إشارتك وعنها ستسمع عبارات الأعتذار والتعظيم مثل .......

- " متأسفين يا بشمهندس "
- " حقك على دماغنا من فوق " 
- " نحن تحت امر حضرتك "
- " هنفذ لحضرتك كل اللى أنت عايزه "
- " من عنينا يابشمهندس " 
- " عيونا ليك يا هندسه "
- " شغل الخلاطه ياباشا ومن غير متقول هنعمل كل اللى حضرتك عايزه "
- " يا باشا شغل الخلاطه وكل شىء هيبقى تمام "  ......... إلخ ذلك من عبارات الإعتذار والتعظيم .

* والآن على المهندس أستغلال الموقف سريعا ورفع يديه يمينا ويسارا لإعطاء اوامره هنا وهناك لتعديل الاخطاء التى يراها وتنفيذ البنود التى أهمل تنفيذها .

* ولكن أحذر ان تخدعك تلك العبارات السابقه وتجعلك تتوهم تصحيح وتعديل الأخطاء وتستخدم الريموت لإعطاء الأمر بإعادة تشغيل الخلاطه وأستكمال عملية الصب وإلا فلن يحدث ما تريد ولن تستطيع السيطره على العمال وطريقة العمل بالموقع .

* ايضا أحذر تكرار إيقاف الخلاطه دون أسباب تستوجب ذلك وإلا تجد أعتراضات من كل من حولك وتتحول جمل المدح والتعظيم إلى جمل اعتراض وسخريه مما ينشب عنه خلافات بين المهندس والمقاول والعمال فيتعطل العمل بالموقع وتضيع هيبة المهندس بين العمال ويفقد السيطره نهائيا على العمل بالموقع .


----------



## ماجدان (15 مارس 2010)

*اسباب إيقاف عملية الصب*

*أسباب تستوجب إيقاف الخلاطه*

1 - حدوث خطأ فى معايرة نسب الخلط .

* على المهندس منع ذلك الخطأ فورا والتنبيه على عدم تكراره لأى سبب .
ستسمع عبارات من المقاول تخص " تحسين قابلية التشغيل للقلبه الخرسانيه " فلا تلقى لكلامه بالا وفى هدوء تاما دون الدخول فى اى نقاش حول اسباب الخطا . تأمر بالتعديل وعدم تكرار ذلك نهائيا فإذا لم يكن هناك إستجابه لأوامرك فعليك بكل حزم إيقاف الخلاطه ولا يعاد تشغيلها إلا بعد تنفيذ اوامرك كامله .

ملحوظه

* يتعمد العامل زيادة نسبة الرمل فى " القلبه الخرسانيه " ... حيث ان عمال الطبليه يفضلون زيادة الرمل فى القلبه الخرسانيه لتسهيل عمل " الفورمجى " فى توزيع " القلبه الخرسانيه " بالفأس وأيضا لزيادة حجم " القلبه " مما يسرع بإنهاء الكميه المطلوب صبها فى فتره زمنيه أقل .

* زيادة الرمل عن المعيار المطلوب من الأخطاء الفادحه فى عالم صب الخرسانه وذلك لأن الرمل هو " الركام الصغير " المكون لجسم الخرسانه والمالىء للفراغات بين الركام الكبير وعنه .

 - زيادة نسبة الرمل تقلل من صلابة جسم الخرسانه اللازم لتحمل الإجهادات .
 - زيادة نسبة الرمل تزيد من المساحه السطحيه له فنحتاج إلى نسبه أكبر من الأسمنت لتغلف كل الحبيبات ليتم الربط بين جميع حبيبات الركام الكبير والصغير وحيث ان نسبة الأسمنت فى القلبه الخرسانيه ثابت ومحدد ولا يزيد مع زيادة الرمل تضعف قوى الترابط بين الركام .
 - زيادة نسبة الرمل تزيد من المساحه السطحيه له فتمتص الحبيبات نسبه أكبر من مياه الخلط فتمنع أكتمال تفاعلات الإماهه اللازمه لتمام عملية تصلد الأسمنت .
 - زيادة نسبة الرمل عن النسبه المثلى له تسبب زياده فى " التغير الحجمى " له وعنه زيادة التغير الحجمى للخرسانه لأن حبيبات الرمل تزداد مساحتها السطحيه وتزداد كمية أمتصاصها لماء الخلط فيزداد حجم الخرسانه وبعد تبخر المياه وجفاف الخرسانه تعود الحبيبات إلى حجمها الأصلى فيتسبب عن ذلك ظهور شروخ وضعف فى جسم الخرسانه ناتج زيادة التغير فى الحجم وخصوصا حالة " الانكماش " .​


----------



## ماجدان (17 مارس 2010)

* يتعمد العامل زيادة نسبة مياه الخلط فى " القلبه الخرسانيه "..... حيث يفضل عمال الطبليه زيادة المياه حتى تمتلىء " حلة الخلاطه " بأكبر قدر من المياه لتقليل الإحتكاك بين الركام وأسنان الخلاطه الى اقصى حد . والاهم هو تسهيل عمليه " رمى القلبه الخرساينه " بمكان الصب حيث ان كميه المياه الكبيره عند رمي " القلبه الخرسانيه " من " البرويطه " تسحب معها باقى مكونات الخلطه سريعا خارج " البرويطه " .

* زيادة مياه الخلط عن المعيار المطلوب من الأخطاء القاتله فى عالم الصب ..... وذلك لأن الماء هو المسبب لتفاعلات " الإماهه " التى تحدث فور إضافة الماء إلى الاسمنت لتجعل الأسمنت يعطى قوة تحمل فى الضغط .

* زياده مياه الخلط تسبب " إنفصال حبيبى " لا محاله وذلك لأن " اللبانى " وهو ( العجينه الأسمنتيه ) التى تكونت من الأسمنت والرمل بعد إضافة الماء تذوب داخل كمية المياه الكبيره وعند سقوط " القلبه " من " البرويطه " تندفع المياه حامله معها " اللبانى " الى مكان الصب سابقه " الركام الكبير " وتفترش المساحه المحيطه وتترك الركام الكبير متجمع مكان نزوله وعندها يكون الركام الكبير دون ترابط لان الماده اللاحمه ( العجينه الاسمنتيه ) تكاد تكون معدومه ويتكون " التعشيش " ويصبح جسم الخرسانه ضعيف جدا وسهل التهشيم والتفتيت .

الأنفصال الحبيبى ناتج زيادة مياه الخلط بالقلبه الخرسانيه






​
" التعشيش "  : هو تجمع الركام الكبير وتصلده سويا دون وجود العجينه الاسمنتيه اللاحمه والمكونه من الاسمنت والرمل وسمى بالتعشيش لانه عباره عن تجويفات خاليه من لبانى الخرسانه بالقطاع الخرسانى مثل اعشاش العصافير .

صورة التعشيش بالخرسانه 





* زيادة مياه الخلط تسبب زيادة " معدل التبخر " مما يؤدى إلى ضعف مقاومة الخرسانه ناتج تبخر كميه كبيره من المياه تمنع تمام تفاعلات " الإماهه " اللازمه لتكوين العجينه الأسمنتيه التى تعطى قوى تحمل للضغط .

* زيادة مياه الخلط تسبب زيادة " معدل التبخر " لمياه الخلط من سطح وداخل الخرسانه تاركه مكانها " شروخ شعريه " بأعماق اكبر من تلك الناتجه من تبخر كميه مياه المحدده .

صورة الشروخ الشعريه ناتج تبخر مياه الخلط


----------



## ماجدان (21 مارس 2010)

* يتعمد العمال تقليل نسبة " الركام الكبير " .... حيث يرغب العمال فى معادلة نسبة الرمل الموجوده ب " القلبه " بنفس نسبة " الركام الكبير " ليسهل عمل " الفورمجى " حين التعامل مع فرد " القلبه " بالفأس .

* تقليل نسبة الركام الكبير عن المعيار المطلوب من الأخطاء القاتله فى عالم الصب ..... وذلك حيث أن " الركام الكبير " هو الماده المكونه لجسم الخرسانه الصلب .

* قلة نسبة " الركام الكبير " فى " القلبه " تسبب ضعف جسم الخرسانه مما يقل مقاومة الخرسانه للضغط والتهشيم .


* أحيانا يكون هناك أهمال واستهتار من " موان الأسمنت " فى نقل شكائر الأسمنت من مكان التشوين إلى حلة الخلاطه .....

* الأهمال فى نقل شكائر الأسمنت من الأخطاء الوارده فى عالم الصب ..... حيث أن الأسمنت هو " الماده الاحمه " لمكونات الخليط وهو الذى يعطى قوة تحمل للضغط .

* الأهمال فى نقل الشكائر يسبب قطع وفتح للشكائر مما يتسبب فى سقوط الأسمنت ارضا وإذا تركت هذه الشكائر هكذا دون أستخدام فورى فإنها تخرج خارج الخدمه ولا يتم استخدامها تفاديا لحالات " الشك " التى قد تحدث لها .

* الأهمال فى نقل الشكائر وفتحها بطريقه عفويه يسبب تساقط كميه من الأسمنت خارج حلة الخلاطه وبهذا تقل نسبة الأسمنت فى " القلبه " فيسبب ذلك ضعف القوه الرابطه بين مكونات الخليط من " الركام الكبير والصغير " مما يسبب ضعف الخرسانه .

ملحوظه 
* عند حصر شكائر الأسمنت بعد إنتهاء عملية الصب تجد ما يقرب من الربع إلى نصف الطن من الشكائر التالفه يعنى قرابة ( 5 : 10 ) شكائر ناتج هذا الأهمال الذى يجب التنبيه عليه والتصدى له .


----------



## ماجدان (23 مارس 2010)

2 - تقليل زمن خلط الخرسانه .

 * على المهندس منع ذلك الخطأ فورا والتنبيه على عدم تكراره لأى سبب . وذلك عندما يجد " القلبه " الخارجه من الخلاطه غير متجانسه وغير تامة التقليب .
فقد تجد من العمال إستجابه فوريه وبعدها يعيد الإسراع فى التقليب فعليك فورا إيقاف الخلاطه .

* يتعمد العمال تقليل زمن خلط الخرسانه داخل " حلة " الخلاطه وذلك لإنجاز أكبر كميه من قلبات الخرسانه فى أقل وقت ممكن .

* تقليل زمن خلط الخرسانه من الأخطاء الفادحه فى عالم الصب ..... وذلك لأن الخرسانه هى هيكل البناء وهى التى تعطى قوى للتحمل فى الضغط .

* تقليل زمن خلط الخرسانه يسبب عدم إتمام التجانس بين مكونات الخليط فيسمح بتكون " كتل طينيه " لا يستطيع الأسمنت توغلها وتصبح مناطق ضعف بالخرسانه لا تعطى القوى المطلوبه وتصبح الخرسانه سهلة التهشيم .

3 - عدم رش التربه قبل صب الخرسانه .

* عندما تجد التربه جافه عند رمى الخرسانه عليها فإنك تأمر على الفور برش التربه جيدا بالمياه الصالحه للشرب . وقد تسمع من العمال كثير من الجمل بخصوص الجو شديد الحراره وأنه تم الرش باكرا صباح اليوم حتى قد تجد العامل العربجى يستعد لرمى " القلبه " على التربه الجافه . فعليك منع رمى " القلبه " والأمر بإيقاف الخلاطه فورا .

* عدم رش التربه الجافه أمام رمى الخرسانه من الأخطاء الشائعه فى عالم الصب .

* يتعمد العمال عدم رش التربه أمام رمى القلبات الخرسانيه تكاسلا منهم بتنزيل خرطوم الرش إلى أرض الحفر وتوصيل المياه وإخراج الخرطوم خارج الموقع بعد تمام الرش وتكرارتلك العمليه مع كل مساحه جافه سوف يتم صبها .

* عدم رش التربه بالماء الصالح للشرب قبل الصب مباشرة يسبب أمتصاص حبيبات التربه الغير مشبعه بالمياه إلى ماء الخلط مما يسبب تقليل نسبة ماء الخلط بالخرسانه واللازم لتمام " تفاعلات الإماهه " .

4 - عدم دمك الخرسانه بإستخدام الهزاز الميكانيكى .

* إذا لم يتم دمك الخرسانه بإستخدام " الهزاز الميكانيكى " أولا بأول . فعليك أمر " الفورمجى " بتشغيل " الهزاز " لدمك كامل المساحه المصبوبه وذلك عند الإنتهاء من رمى " الفرش أو الغطا " لتلك المساحه . وعندما لا تجد إستجابه من العامل وبدأ بتنفيذ فرد " فرش " من الخرسانه لمساحه أخرى عليك بإيقاف الخلاطه فورا دون تردد حتى يتم هز الخرسانه المصبوبه .

* عدم دمك الخرسانه العاديه من الأخطاء الشائعه فى عالم الصب

* يتعمد العامل " الفورمجى " عدم إستخدام " الهزاز " فى دمك الخرسانه .... تكاسلا منه فى تشغيل " الهزاز " ونقل " الزمبه " من موضع إلى آخر بكامل المسطح المصبوب . 

* عدم إستخدام " الهزاز " لدمك الخرسانه بسبب عدم تمام تجانس الخليط وتمام الدمك بين المكونات ليعطى أقوى قوة تحمل فى الضغط وعدم خروج " الفقاعات الهوائيه " من الخرسانه حتى لا تتكون " فراغات " بالخرسانه تسبب ضعف الهيكل الخرسانى .


----------



## الفاتح ملتقى (11 أبريل 2010)

المهندسين الكرام كل الشكر والتقدير للذين سمحو لنا بالمشاركه في هذا الموضوع
وفق الامانه العلميه
فالموضوع من واقع الخبره الشخصيه فالمهندس المنفذ بعد استلام المستندات الاساسيه للموقع يشرع في نوعية المواد المستخدمه خاصة الرمل و الطوب فالرمل الناعم يودي الي زيادة كمية الاسمنت و الماء اما اختلاف في قالب الطوب فيؤدي الي زياده في كمية الرمل و الاسمنت والماء فلذلك يجب الانتباه


----------



## mohamedhabib (11 أبريل 2010)

:68: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدنيستى (3 مايو 2010)

الله اكبر بسم الله ماشاء الله ايه الجمال والعلم ده يا هندسه بجد نفتخر ان عندنا مهندسين بالكفائه ديه ويا رب نكون زى حضرتك فى يوم من الايام ويارب يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك كل خير وياريت حضرتك تظل معانا 
والشكر شى قليل عليك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس عبقري (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## المـــرداوي (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرًا

وإذا أمكن لو الحاجات دي كلها متجمعة في ملف pdf

لأنه يصعب تتبع كل المشاركات من أول الموضوع


----------



## sultansamara (6 مايو 2010)

تصميم البلاطات الخرسانيه


----------



## engineer ghaly (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجدان (13 مايو 2010)

والله يا جماعه أنا اللى مشكور جدا من أجل تلك الكلمات الرقيقه 
ونستكمل سويا المشروع 
جميعنا إلى الأمام 
بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعينك يا باشمهندس احمد ويقويك علي هذا المجهود الكبير ونسال الله تعالي ان يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## salahfashour (13 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## الطيب2003 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا مهندسنا والى المزيد من العطاء والعلم النافع ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو مصطفى الغريب (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_nano (21 مايو 2010)

والله ما قصرت على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماجدان (22 مايو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ربنا يعينك يا باشمهندس احمد ويقويك علي هذا المجهود الكبير ونسال الله تعالي ان يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله



أهلا بالأستاذ الغالى المحترم 

تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى 

الله المستعان


----------



## engineer ghaly (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م الجراني (26 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ماجدان (15 يونيو 2010)

أشكال الخلطات الغير مقبوله ​
* من أهم وأول أسباب إيقاف الخلاطه يوم الصب هو الخطأ فى نسب الخلط والتى تكون قلبات مرفوضه ولا تستخدم فى الصب .

اشكال والوان الخلاطات الغير مقبوله 

1 - القلبه " شوربه "

الوصف : خلطه سائله تطفو فيها مياه الخلط على سطح القلبه بكميه كبيره ويترسب الركام الكبير أسفل الخلطه وتحدث أمواج من المياه عند حركة البرويطه .

اللون : لون مونة الأسمنت الرمادى الفاتح ناتج إذابة الأسمنت بنسبه شبه كامله فى المياه .

ملحوظه
* سميت القلبه باسم " شوربه " لأنها تماثل شكل وسيولة حساء الطعام .

* قد يعترض عليك المقاول بان القلبه سليمه ومقبوله وأن الركام الكبير قد ترسب بالقاع بسبب حركة البرويطه ناتج دفع العامل للعربه . 
وقد يكون هذا الكلام صحيحا نوعا ما بحيث يحدث بالطيع إنفصال حبيبى لمكونات القلبه ولكن مياه الخلط ذائده لا محاله وهى التى تسبب إذابة الأسمنت فى المياه بشكل كامل وبفعل الكثافات والأوزان تطفو المياه بالسطح ويترسب الركام الكبير بالقاع .
وترى أمواج الماء بالبرويطه فعندها تكون الخلطه غير مقبوله تماما وترفض .

* وإذا تم إستخدام القلبه " الشوربه " فى العمل تجد المياه أول المكونات التى تنزل إلى مسطح الصب ساحبه معها الأسمنت الذائب وهو ما يسمى هذا الخليط " اللبانى " ويفترش السطح دون قوام يذكر ثم يسقط جزء من الركام ويتجمع فوق بعضه دون اى ماده لاحمه والجزء الآخر من الركام يظل بالبرويطه ويرغم العامل على إنزال الجزء المتبقى بالفأس او الكوريك وبالطبع هذا الانفصال الحبيبى لمكونات الخلطه الأسمنتيه غير مقبول تمام .

2 - القلبه " حمره "
الوصف : خلطه خرسانيه يغلب عليها الطابع الرملى سهلة التفتيت تتجمع فيها كتل رمليه لا يخترقها الماء والاسمنت وذلك نتيجة عدم تمام التقليب والخلط .

اللون : لون الخرسانه العادى ويتخلله اللون الاحمر أو الأصفر الرملى " لون الرمال " 

ملحوظه 
* سميت القلبه بالحمره نسبه لوجود لون الرمال والذى يطلق عليه اللون الاحمر 

* يتم رفض القلبه وإلقائها خارج الموقع


----------



## مهندس عبقري (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fatalfury (25 يونيو 2010)

أفادك الله يا أخ أحمد .... وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ... وجعلك الله دائما مساعدا لكل فرد يحتاج المساعده والعون
وجزاك الله خيرا علي كل هذا الجهد الوفير والذي لا تتقاضي عليه أجر، فقط لأنك تريد أن تعم الفائدة وتريد أن تنشر الخير للجميع
أدعو لك أنا واخواني واخواتي ممن استفادو ولازالو يستفيدو من معلوماتك بأن تظل بصحة جيده وأن يرزقك الله ويعطيك كل ما تريده
جعلك الله فخرا لكل مهندس مصري 
إلي الأمام دائما يا أخي ...


----------



## المهندس المبتديء1 (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (30 يونيو 2010)

*إيقاف العمل بكامل الموقع*

أسباب تستوجب إيقاف العمل بالموقع نهائيا 

1 - إكتشاف خطأ ما بالتوقيع المساحى للبنايه .
* قد يقع الموقع خارج حدود الملكيه أى داخل حدود ملكية جار او طريق .
( يجب إيقاف العمل نهائيا والرجوع للمكتب الإستشارى وهيئة المساحه أو الجهات المختصه )

2 - إكتشاف مرور أى نوع من المرافق العامه أسفل الحفر أو بجوانب الحفر . 
* قد يتم العثور على خطوط كبلات كهرباء او أسلاك تليفونات أو مواسير مياه او صرف .... إلخ 
( يجب إيقاف العمل نهائيا والرجوع للمكتب الإستشارى والجهات المختصه )

3 - حدوث هبوط فجائى ( إنهيارى ) لجزء من تربة الحفر .

4 - حدوث إنهيار فجائى لأحد جوانب الحفر مما يعوق العمل نهائيا ( تهييل جوانب الحفر ) .

5 - حدوث كسر بمواسير مياه أو صرف أو قطع بأحد كبلات الكهرباء أو أسلاك تليفونات أو مواسير غاز ... إلخ .

6 - إكتشاف إختلاف فى مناسيب الحفر إما بالزياده او النقصان .

7 - عدم وجود هزاز مع الطبليه لدمك الخرسانه .

8 - حدوث خلاف مع المقاول فى أحد البنود مما يتطلب تغير المواصفه والتنفيذ خلاف الاشتراطات والمواصفات المطلوبه  .

9 - هبوب العواصف وسقوط الأمطار والسيول وحدوث الكوارث الطبيعيه كالزلازل ....

* كل هذا يستدعى إيقاف العمل نهائيا والرجوع للمكتب الإستشارى ورفع تقرير هندسى كتابى للجهات المختصه .


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (30 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز المتميز سالدان اسألك ان كان بأمكانك ان توضح لي كيف اقوم بعمل جدول تقدم المشروع ولو بأختصار


----------



## ماجدان (1 يوليو 2010)

علي رياض التميمي قال:


> اخي العزيز المتميز سالدان اسألك ان كان بأمكانك ان توضح لي كيف اقوم بعمل جدول تقدم المشروع ولو بأختصار



السلام عليكم 

الرجاء توضيح المطلوب 
وشكرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 يوليو 2010)

جدول تقدم الفعاليات الخاصه بالمشروع(الجدول الزمني للمشروع)يبين تقدم الفعاليات ويبين مدة انجاز المشروع.شكرا لك


----------



## chamil (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (4 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع يجب ان يبقى بأول صفحه لاهميته


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## os000an (22 يوليو 2010)

بجد يا جامعه انا حابب جدا جدا جدا أن اشكر المهندس _احمد سالدان_ على المجهود الرائع جدا له ...وبجد ده كورس كامل مش معلومات بسيطة...ومن الصعب الحصول على هذا الكورس لأنه يضم جانب كبير جدا من الجوانب العملية والتطبيقة المنفذة بأفضل الحلول الى حد كبير ....وبجد شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مهندس احمد سالدان


----------



## elgim (22 يوليو 2010)

*معلومات قيمة*

الف الف شكر على ماتقدمة


----------



## عبده سليمان (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا معالى الباشا


----------



## مبارك عبدههه (15 أغسطس 2010)

تسلمو ياهندسه والموضوع حيوي ومهم بس ماكملتو انا منتظر ياشباب


----------



## اسبييد (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع صراحه استفدت منه لاني خريج وليست لدي فكره عن التنفيذ في الموقع


----------



## abo majed 1 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## مول ماسا (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سامررو (21 أغسطس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hawkar1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## وادي حلي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجازيكم خير بقدر حروفكم المكتوبة في موضوعكم الشيق المفيد ويضاعفه اضعافا كثيرة وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## م. بشار علي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أكتوبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس أحمد ....
عسى المانع خيرا تقريبا من ثلاثة أشهر ما فى جديد ....
*_


----------



## امل توتو (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى , بس ياريت لو توضح لنا اكثر طريقة تخطيط الموقع بدون اجهزة مساحيه اى عن طريق المثلثات


----------



## ابو شهديانا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## رياض الموسوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*المواد العازلة للحرارة*

بما اننا نعيش في منطقة حارة نسبيا ما هي افضل المواد التي يفضل استخدامها لتوفير الطاقة للتبريد والتدفئة 
شكري لكم


----------



## ماجدان (27 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس أحمد ....
> عسى المانع خيرا تقريبا من ثلاثة أشهر ما فى جديد ....
> *_



والله ياأخوه الاشغال تحول بينى وبينكم وبين موضوعنا 
لكن وعدا منى سوف يكتمل الموضوع عن قريب 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس احمد 
تحيتى 
والله وحشتنا كلنا 
ربنا يبارك فى عمر وفى وقت حضرتك
tmrr


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع ربنا يكرمك


----------



## hamadahfz (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر علي مجهودك و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و ياريت متتأخرش علينا في المشاركات اكتر من كده


----------



## ابوبكر المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخ ماجدان والله كلامك مفيد جدا...


----------



## القناااااص (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## asmar6667 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير واعانك على مانذرت نفسك له وادام عليك نعمة الصحة والعافية


----------



## alygan (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## ros_eng (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن موضوع عن(الاسس_الركائز) ضروري وشكرا او موضوع البناء الجاهز


----------



## شاكيرة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفقكم دائما ومشكورين


----------



## فارس الاحزان (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## عبادل1 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من احد المهندسين الافاضل التكرم باكمال ماتكرم ببدئه الاخ احمد ساندان لان الموضوع سيطفأ شمعته الثالثه ولم يكتمل بعد..... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## kimo1711 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

والله حرام انا قرأت الموضوع لمدة اسبوعين علشان اوصل لتفريد الحديد و الموضوع لم يكتمل يريت حد يوضح تفريد الحديد من كبار مهندسي الموقع و هندعيه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
المهندس سالدان
بداية 
انا مهندس حديث التخرج وبعد اطلاعى على الموضوع للمره الاولى شعرت بان هناك من يدفعنى للامام حتى اثبت اقدامى فى مواقع التنفيذ وكانت سعادتى اكثر لسبب اخر 
(حكايه شخصيه)
عندما كنت فى الجامعه كنت اتوقع ان الامور خارج الجامعه اسهل كثيرا مما وجدته وان المعلومات والامور الفنيه والتنفيذيه ساجد من يساعدنى على فهمها بشكل سريع 
لكن 
عندما من الله على بالعمل وجدت ان الامور اصعب مما اتوقع
وبالبحث فى النت عن امور التنفيذ كان الامر شاقا على لان مكان العمل لا يوجد به هذه التسهيلات الى جانب انى اعود الى المنزل مجرد ساعات اسبوعيا واعتمدت على الله اولا واخيرا وعلى ملاحظاتى والايئله العابره التى اسالها لاكتسب الخبره 
ولا احتاج ان اعبر عن مدى التقطير الذى اجده عند السؤال (حقا السؤال لغير الله مذله)
ثى كان الامر اسعد كثيرا بالنسبه لى عندما وجدت فى النت فى احد المنتديات ان احد المهندسين يقوم بتقديم دوره فى اعمال التنفيذ وما لبست سعادتى تدوم كثيرا حيث كانت الدوره غير مجانيه وحتى مكانها بعيد جدا عن مكان عملى وعن مكان سكنى 
ووجدت كتاب دليلك لعالم التنفيذ واعجبنى جداااا واتصلت هاتفيا بالمهندسصاحب الكتاب ولكن خاب املى عندما اخبرنى بان الكتاب غير مطبوع وعندما سالته عن طريقة اثقال نفسى وعن اهم الكتب التى يجب ان اطلع عليها لاثقال مهاراتى اجابنى
بان الامور لا تحتاج الى كتب و......
وبتوفيق الله
وجدت موضوع حضرتك والذى جذب انتباهى بشده ونال اعجابى جدااااااااااااا
وفى الاخير 
انا قد سردت هذه القصه حتى تصل الى اذهان حضراتكم مدى المعاناه التى قد يعانيها مهندس حديث فى مجال المقاولات وان يد المساعاده التى تمتد اليه قد تنقذه من مواقف صعبه واخطاء جسيمه يمكن ان يقع بها وهو قليل الخبره وتبعده عن الاستبداد والاستهزاء
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وتقبل منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال 
احب ان اسجل اعجابى الشديد باسلوب حضرت فى الشرح والتوصيل للمعلومه 
واتمنى ان يوفقك الله الى استكمال الموضوع
تقبل خالص التحيه مع وافر التقدير والاحترام


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جداجداجدا
اتمنى ان يتم شرح كيفيه تصميم الشده الخشبية (على هامش الدوره )
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لذلك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجدان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

kimo1711 قال:


> والله حرام انا قرأت الموضوع لمدة اسبوعين علشان اوصل لتفريد الحديد و الموضوع لم يكتمل يريت حد يوضح تفريد الحديد من كبار مهندسي الموقع و هندعيه ان شاء الله





عبادل1 قال:


> ارجو من احد المهندسين الافاضل التكرم باكمال ماتكرم ببدئه الاخ احمد ساندان لان الموضوع سيطفأ شمعته الثالثه ولم يكتمل بعد..... وجزاكم الله خير



السلام عليكم جميعا 
أولا آسف على التأخر فى الموضوع .... والله السبب الإنشغال وليس التهرب ابدا او الأهمال والنسيان 
ارجو من الأخوه زملائى مراعاتى
وسأبذل كل ما بوسعى للإستكمال وبنفس الكفاءه بإذن الله


----------



## ماجدان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> المهندس سالدان
> بداية
> انا مهندس حديث التخرج وبعد اطلاعى على الموضوع للمره الاولى شعرت بان هناك من يدفعنى للامام حتى اثبت اقدامى فى مواقع التنفيذ وكانت سعادتى اكثر لسبب اخر
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقه لا اجد كلامات للرد على ما كتبت وكم اسعدنى جدا استفادتك من كلماتى البسيطه

ولا استطيع إلا ان اعدك بالغستكمال فورا وبنسب كبيره بإذن الله

وفقكالله واعانك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*صراحة اشتاقتنا كثيرا لكلماتك يا بشمهندس أحمد ....
وصراحة مجهوداتك كانت ولا زالت أكثر من رائعة ومجهود جبار جدا ...
ممكن حضرتك تكتب كل يوم سطرين بس ... ودا يبقى كويس والله يا بشمهندس...
ربنا يوفقك للخير دائما وجعل الله كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## تامر شهير (26 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> المهندس سالدان
> بداية
> انا مهندس حديث التخرج وبعد اطلاعى على الموضوع للمره الاولى شعرت بان هناك من يدفعنى للامام حتى اثبت اقدامى فى مواقع التنفيذ وكانت سعادتى اكثر لسبب اخر
> ...



السلام عليكم 
بداية تحية مقدمة من كل قلبى الى الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد دهشورى ...
واهمس فى اذنيك اخى ( اذا كنت انت اخى بردودك المشرفة التى تملآ جنبات الموقع تقول انك مبتدئ .. فماذا تقول اذن عن المساكين امثالى .. اسأل الله عز وجل ان يعلمك من فضله .. وان يعلمنى .. واالا يجعل لنا هما الا ارضاؤه عز وجل )

اما بعد ...
فقد اسعدنى جدا ردك على موضوع المهندس احمد .. فهو رجل محترم جدا .. ووالله انى لاحسبه على خير ان شاء الله .. ولا ازكى على الله احدا ...
هنا .. انتهى كلامى .. تحيتى لك مهند س محمد 
واشواقى كلها واحتراماتى ... مقدمة الى المهندس احمد ....
هذا ليس نفاقا .. ولا تكلفا فى الحديث .. انما هو العمل بسنة المصطفى صلى الله *عليه* وسلم 
.. اذا احب احدكم اخاه فليخبره انه يحبه )

وانى احبك فى الله مهندس احمد 
ختاما .. بقول لحضرتك ..( لو مش فاضى اكمل بدالك .. ماشى ؟؟؟:83::83::83:......... * ياريت اعرف *!!

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بداية تحية مقدمة من كل قلبى الى الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد دهشورى ...
> واهمس فى اذنيك اخى ( اذا كنت انت اخى بردودك المشرفة التى تملآ جنبات الموقع تقول انك مبتدئ .. فماذا تقول اذن عن المساكين امثالى .. اسأل الله عز وجل ان يعلمك من فضله .. وان يعلمنى .. واالا يجعل لنا هما الا ارضاؤه عز وجل )
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الرقراقه الجميلة 
احبك الله الذى احببتنا فيه وجمعنا جميعا فى ظلة يوم لا ظل الا ظله
واحب ان اقول ان نهر العلم والمعرفه لا يجف ابدا واننا دائما فى حاجه اليه وانى لا اجد اى ضغينه ان افيد اخى بما اعرف ولا اجد اى حرج فى ان اسال عما لا اعرف 
وسبحان الله العلى العظيم الكريم العليم 
سبحان من علم الانسان ما لم يعلم
تقبل خالص التحيه والاحترام(الحب متبادل ان شاء الله)


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حقيقه لا اجد كلامات للرد على ما كتبت وكم اسعدنى جدا استفادتك من كلماتى البسيطه
> 
> ولا استطيع إلا ان اعدك بالغستكمال فورا وبنسب كبيره بإذن الله
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير على اهتمامك وعلى ردك 
كل العزر لك على الانشغال فمنذ ان من الله علينا بالعمل وقد علمنا معنى العمل والانشغال 
فكامل العزر لك وادعو الله مخلصا ان يعينك على افاده الاخرين 
احب ان اقدم لك شكر خاص وتحيه من القلب الى القلب 
قال احد الصالحين 
لان امشى فى حاجه اخى خير لى من عبادة عام 
تقبل خالص التحيه مع فيض من الحب والتقدير
اخوك \مهندس محمد الدهشورى


----------



## زكريا محمد عاشور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لو تبين بعد الحفر حتى منسوب التاسيس ان التربة انتفاشية( طفلة) -ما سمك طبقة الاحلال وتكوينها وكيفية تنفيذها
مع الشكر


----------



## زكريا محمد عاشور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

معنى ذلك ان نعتمد كمية الحفر الموصى بها من جهاز المساحة طبقا للميزانية الشبكية التى وقعوها وحسبوا بها متوسط منسوب الارض بالنسبة لسطح البلاعة مثلا؟


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ماجدان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

زكريا محمد عاشور قال:


> لو تبين بعد الحفر حتى منسوب التاسيس ان التربة انتفاشية( طفلة) -ما سمك طبقة الاحلال وتكوينها وكيفية تنفيذها
> مع الشكر



السلام عليكم 
الأخ المهندس / زكريا 

سؤالك يحتوى تفرعات كثيره جداوالموضوع متشعب 
وحيث اننى غير متخصص فى أعمال التربه وجلوجيا الأرض 
وبقليل من الخبره سوف نوضح فقط عناوين مهمه ونضع أنفسنا على بداية الطريق 

أولا 
كلماتك فى " لو تبين بعد الحفر حتى منسوب التأسيس أن " تعنى أن عمليات الحفر تتم دون علم مسبق بطبيعة التربه وخواصها بأرض الموقع رهن الحفر 
أى أنه لم يتم عمل جسه للتربه وتحليل العينه المأخوذه من التربه ومعرفة خصائص التربه 
فلو تم عمل جسه 
سوف يخبرك تقرير التربه المفصل الذى تستلمه من معمل أيحاث التربه المتعاقد معه لتحليل العينه 
عن طبقات التربه بالموقع ومشاكلها وطرق التعامل معها وحل المشاكل 
ثم يضع اقتراحاته من حيث نوع الأساسات وعمق الحفر 
واعنى بالاقتراح أن يدخل فى هذه الدراسه نوعية المنشأه وحجم الأحمال والارتفاعات 
وليس معنى أقتراح انه قابل للأخذ أو الرفض من قبل المنفذين وأنما يكون قابل للنقاش من المصممين قبل أصدار التقرير الأخير الموصى به منسوب الحفر ونوع الاساس وكيفية حل مشاكل التربه الموجوده 

ثانيا 

حقيقة للاسف كثير من المهندسين يخلط بين مسميات أنواع التربه وتقسيماتها 
خصوصا وان التقسيم ليس مجرد أنواع وإنما له طرق وتحليل معينه 

التربه العاديه المتعارف عليها والمتعامل معها هندسيا بالاساليب والطرق الهندسيه المدروسه والمعلومه عدا التربه الصخريه هى 
1 - تربه رمليه Sand 
2 - تربه طينيه Clay 
3 - تربه طمييه Silt 
وهذه هى انواع التربه العاديه المتعارف عليها والمدروسه والتى هى محل اعمالنا غالبا 
وقد يكون هناك خلط بين الأنواع السابقه فى العينه الواحده بنسب متفاونه 

كل هذه الأنواع يمكن التعرف عليها بمجرد النظر أو باللمس 

تأتى أنواع اخرى من التربه نادرة الوجود ولا كن لا يمنع وجودها فى أماكن متفرقه من الأنواع العاديه من التربه والمذكوره عاليه كلها توضع تحت طائله مسمى هام جدا هو " التربه ذات المشاكل " 

أنواع التربه ذات المشاكل كثيره جدا ومتنوعه ومتداخله بنسب متفاوته ومن أهم أنواعها 

1 - التربه الإنتفاشيه ( التربه القابله للإنتفاخ ) 
2 - التربه الإنهياريه ( التربه القابله للإنهيار )
3 - التربه الطينيه اللينه ( التربه القابله للإنضغاط )

وهناك أنواع اخرى من التربه ذات المشاكل منها 
تربة الردم - تربة الكميائيه القابله للإنتفاخ - الطين النهرى - الجلمود - التربه الرمليه القابله للإسابه - الطفله 

التربه ذات المشاكل كلها متقاربة التكوين ولكن لأختلاف نسب تكوينها تختلف خصائصها فتختلف اسماءها 
الطين ثم الطين ثم ثم الطين ال CLAY بالإنجليزيه هو فى الحقيقه كارثة التربه فالطين يدخل فى تكوين معظم الانواع السابقه ولكن بنسب مختلفه وهو السبب الرئيسى فى وجود المشاكل 

كيف يتم التعرف على أنواع التربه ذات المشاكل إذا ؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال هام جدا وخطير 

لا يمكن التعرف على أنواع التربه ذات المشاكل بمجرد النظر أو الملمس 
وإنما من خلال نتائج اختبارات معينه تجرى بالمعامل 
واهم مايوضح نوعية التربه على الإطلاق 
1 - نسبة المعادن بالتربه ...... خصوصا التركيب المعدنى لمحتوى الطين 
2 - نسبة الكثافه والفراغات بين الحبيبات 
3 - نسبة الرطوبه والمحتوى المائى و الامتصاص

لا تنسى نسبة الطين فهو يغير كثير من خواص التربه التى تحتويه 

الغريب والمأسف ان كثير من مهندسينا بالمواقع يطلقون على أى تربه بها مشاكل حتى فى الحفر اسم طفله ويغيرو فى العقود والأسعار 

طفله 
هى التربه المتكونه من عوامل تعريه جويه مناخيه فى أصل تربه من صخور البازلت حدث تحول لتلك الصخور إلى ترسيبات رمليه طينيه  من أثر الامتصاص ووجود الحياه العضويه والنباتيه عليها 
ولونها بين الاصفر والبنى 
وهى توجد بمنطقة القاهره الجديده ومدينة نصر بطريق القاهره السويس 

أخيرا 

التربه القابله للإنتفاخ 
هى التربه التى تعطى زياده كبيره جدا فى الحجم بسبب امتصاص الماء وبالتالى تعطى نسبه كبيره جدا فى الإنكماش عند خروج الماء منها وتتفاوت نسب الزياده مع نسب الطين بالعينه 
وهى صلبه نوعا ما فى حالتها العاديه ولكن مع الزياده فى الرطوبه تفقد خاصية المقاومه العاليه والصلابه بسبب التغيرات الحجميه الهائله التى تحدث لها 

توجد هذه النوعيه فى مناطق صحراويه بمنطقة طريق القاهره السويس ومدينة نصر واسوان والوادى الجديد

للتعامل مع مثل تلك التربه بصفه عامه

يجب الأخذ فى الأعتبار عند التصميم أحتمالات الحركه وزيادة الضغوط والهبوط ناتج الإنتفاش والإنكماش 
وطبعا الحل السحرى
هو تغير خواص التربه على أعماق مدروسه بتربة احلال زلطيه او رمليه غير قابله للإنتفاش 
ويتم تحديد عمق تربة الإحلال بعد تحديد قيمة نسبة الإنتفاخ المتوقع أسفل الاساسات
ويلاحظ أنه لا يمكن تحديد عمق الإنتفاخ بصوره دقيقه فيأخذ فى الاعتبار معملات الأمان المطلوبه ولا يقل عمف تربة الإحلال عن نصف متر بأى حال من الأحوال ومع التربه المتوسطة الإنتفاخ لا يقل عن واحد متر ومع التربه شديدة الإنتفاخ يكون من 1,5 متر فيما أعلى 
ويجب تنفيذه بصوره هندسيه صحيحه تحت اشراف أستشارى متخصص

وهناك طريقه أخرى لا افضلها هى ببساطه 
منع وصول الماء لتلك التربه بتنفيذ حواجز راسيه حول المنشآت واعمال عزل من نوع خاص
وفى رأى أنها مكلفه ولا تجدى نفعا مع تغيرات الرطوبه خصوصا الرطوبه القاسيه فى المناطق البارده ومناطق منسوب المياه الجوفيه العالى 


هذه بعض النقاط البسيطه بإختصار 
وللمزيد يفضل مطالعة الكود المصرى لميكانيكا التربه والأساسات - الجزء الخاص بأعمال الاساسات على التربه ذات المشاكل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedshaban (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## ماجدان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

زكريا محمد عاشور قال:


> معنى ذلك ان نعتمد كمية الحفر الموصى بها من جهاز المساحة طبقا للميزانية الشبكية التى وقعوها وحسبوا بها متوسط منسوب الارض بالنسبة لسطح البلاعة مثلا؟



كلامك صحيح نوعا ما ولكن ليس دقيق 
وحتى لا يختلط الأمر على الأخوه والزملاء ...... أوضح 

كميه = حجم فى عالمنا عالم الهندسه المدنيه 
أى أن كمية الحفر تعنى حجم الحفر وتكعيبه 
طول الحفر * عرض الحفر * عمق الحفر

ونحن ننفذ هذه الحجوم وفقا للرسومات الإنشائيه وتقارير التربه الموصى بها 

أما هيئة المساحه ومن لفظتها 
تفيد فى أعمال المساحه فهى التى تحدد الأراضى مساحة ( طول وعرض )
وبالفعل نستخدم معلومية الروبير الرئيسى والموضح من قبل المساحه لإستخدامه فى تحديد المناسيب بكامل الموقع وفقا لمناسيب الرسومات وليس مناسيب هيئة المساحه

أى أننا نستخدم عمليات المساحه فى تحديد المناسيب والمساجات التى تناسب الأعمال الموصى بها بالرسومات والتقارير 
وليس المساحه هى التى تفرض أعماق الحفر أو كميات العمل 

ولكن ملحوظه 
قد تتدخل هيئة المساحه وأعمال المسح عند الحفر فوق احد المرافق الموجوده بالمكان 
مثل الحفر فوق الكبلات والمواسير وخطوط مترو الأنفاق وماشابه 
وعندها تحدد هيئة المساحه مناسيب المرافق ومناسيب الحفر التى لا يجب أن نتعداها


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_*جزك الله خيرا مهندس أحمد ...
فكرتنا بالذى مضى والذكريات الجميلة لمشاركاتك القيمة والرائعة ...

*_


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

التعليق بعد استكمال الموضوع إن شاء الله


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahed3010 (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا مهندس ماجدان


----------



## weehdaty (7 يناير 2011)

عندي سؤال
هناك دورة في النقابة المهندسين عن الاشراف الهندسي 
بتكون مفيدة ولا كلوا واقع ملموس
ارجو اجابة دقيقة
مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## عبادل1 (15 يناير 2011)

استغرب نظام التقطير في انهاء الموضوع من الاخ احمد ساندان ....صحيح انه ليس ملزم باكمال شيئ ولكنه ملزم بالقول لااستطيع الاكمال ليتيح المجال لاحد المهندسين الاخرين باكمال الموضوع ....ثلاث سنوات تبنى فيها مدينه كامله وليس موضوع ....


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ماجدان (2 فبراير 2011)

weehdaty قال:


> عندي سؤال
> هناك دورة في النقابة المهندسين عن الاشراف الهندسي
> بتكون مفيدة ولا كلوا واقع ملموس
> ارجو اجابة دقيقة
> مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع



حقيقه 
لم أسمع بهذه الدوره 
ولا أعرف اى نقابه وباى قطر 

وبالطبع لا أستطيع الحكم عليها 
قد تكون مفبده وقد تكون مفيده جدا وقد تكون مفيده للغايه 
ولعلها قد تكون مضيعه للوقت 

فليس لدى أى تعليق أو افاده بهذا الأستفسار


----------



## ماجدان (2 فبراير 2011)

عبادل1 قال:


> استغرب نظام التقطير في انهاء الموضوع من الاخ احمد ساندان ....صحيح انه ليس ملزم باكمال شيئ ولكنه ملزم بالقول لااستطيع الاكمال ليتيح المجال لاحد المهندسين الاخرين باكمال الموضوع ....ثلاث سنوات تبنى فيها مدينه كامله وليس موضوع ....



سيدى الفاضل وانا أستغرب فهمك لطريقة سردى للموضوع 
بالطبع أنا لم أختر طريقه بعينها للعرض 

سيدى تريث بى 
اقسم بالله أنه ليس اهمال منى أو تكاسل ولكنها اعمال متداخله هذه الشهور فلا أستطيع حتى فتح الجهاز إلا بالموقع 
على لوحات الأتوكاد لمراجعة البيانات وأستلام المواقع 

سامحونى جميعا على التأخير والله الموفق


----------



## eiadd (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## anass81 (2 فبراير 2011)

ماجدان قال:


> سيدى الفاضل وانا أستغرب فهمك لطريقة سردى للموضوع
> بالطبع أنا لم أختر طريقه بعينها للعرض
> 
> سيدى تريث بى
> ...



السلام عليكم

لا داعي للاعتذار اخي الكريم , كلنا لدينا مشاغل والعمل لا يرحم :3:

موضوعك أكثر من ممتاز وننتظر المزيد منك بإذن الله


----------



## ماجدان (3 فبراير 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا داعي للاعتذار اخي الكريم , كلنا لدينا مشاغل والعمل لا يرحم :3:
> 
> موضوعك أكثر من ممتاز وننتظر المزيد منك بإذن الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خبرا 
وشاكر على الكلمات الرقيقه التى لا أستحقها


----------



## mdfawzy (22 فبراير 2011)

يا هندسة موضوعك مفيد ومهم وشاكرين جدا عليه وفى اشتياق لاستكماله.


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 فبراير 2011)

_*بانتظار الجديد يا بشمهندس أحمد ...
والانتقال السلمى لكيفية تنفيذ القواعد المسلحة ...
*_


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 فبراير 2011)

thank yuo very much


----------



## محمداللواء (17 مارس 2011)

اتمني لكم مزيد من التوفيق وكنت اود ان اري هذه التفاصيل بالفديو


----------



## شجن بغداد (17 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااا
لك علئ هدة المعاومات


----------



## الدوله الغثمانيه (26 مارس 2011)

عزيزي / ماجدان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم اني اسألك بأني اشهد انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد بأن تجعل ماكتبه اخونا العضو ماجدان في موازين حسانته .
هذا وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## صالح احمد احمد خضر (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم لدى سؤال مهم ارجوا الافاده 
ماذا لو فشل الاختبارات الغير متلفه والاختبارات المتلفه فى بلاطه الهوردى وما هى نسبه اجهاد الكسر المقبوله لعمل الترميمات والتى لو قل عنها يتم تكسير البلاطه


----------



## رفيق الحداد (1 مايو 2011)

ارجوكم يا اخواني ساعدوني 
اريد منكم فكره او طريقة الرفع المساحي لتنفيذ شبكة مياه


----------



## رفيق الحداد (1 مايو 2011)

ماهي المعلومات المطلوبه في عملية الرفع المساحي لمنطقة كي يتم تنفيذ لها شبكة مياه


----------



## سامرة العبيدي (1 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## D r e a m (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده 
​


----------



## محمد محجوب احمد (20 مايو 2011)

الطفره العمرانيه في السودان


----------



## بن سلة (26 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده 
​*​


----------



## دعيج (27 مايو 2011)

ينظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظر


----------



## engreham_22 (4 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس بجد الموضوع فرق معايا جدا
الله يباركلك:13:
​


----------



## morsi bay (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجوا منك التكمله


----------



## من الاخر (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ورمضان كريم


----------



## احمد48 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ الكريم مهندس سالدان جزاكم الله خيرا عن هذا العمل الرائع والذى افادنى كثيرا 
وارجوا من الله تعالى ان يعينك على اكماله ان شاء الله , ويعلم الله مدى احتياجى والكثير من الزملاء اليه 
وفقكم الله


----------



## civil mo7amed (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## porto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو ف ملف نجمع فيه المعلومات التي كتبت كلها ويكون واكون شاكر جداااا


----------



## marshal111 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا ومن احسن المواضيع في تاريخ الملتقي اتمني ان يكلل بانتهائه


----------



## thaher (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ماجورين مشكورين


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات مفيدة حقا


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله بجهودكم

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله..

عمل رائع..

تحيتي..*


----------



## eng.amani (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ​ 

حضرة المهندس ​ 

اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين " مهندس المقاول " و المهندس " المشرف "​ 
انا ساستلم قريبا ك " مهندس مشرف " ولاول مرة وليست لدي خبرة سابقة 
فماهي نصيحتكم لي 
ومالمطلوب مني 
وكيف اكون ناجحة وعلى قدر من المسئولية 
وماذا لو تعرضت لامر لم اواجهه قبلا​


----------



## sematic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رااااائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sematic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_maam (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك لكن انا عندي سؤال
لو وجدت مياه جوفيه ومعنديش امكانية سحب الماء (في منزل اهالي) ممكن اعمل ايه؟


----------



## hamadahfz (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمود_المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmed_110 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل الله كل معلوماتك التى تفضلت بمشاركتها معنا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم​*


----------



## Sedgoo7 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي يعجز اللسان عن شكرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks *_​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع بجد من شخص رائع .....انا قرأت ال43 صفحه وبجد استفدت كتير جدا وجمعتهم فى ملفات وورد 

اتمنى باشمهندس احمد تكمل موضوعك .....واتمنى من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك لانك شخص تستحق

التقدير والاحترام على هذا العمل الرائع ....... وحزين جدا ان ينتهى الموضوع على ( خلط الخرسانه وكيفية استلام الخلطه الخرسانيه الصحيحه ) والمشروع باقى فيه حاجات كتير جدا 

اعانك الله على ان تكمل معنا هذا الموضوع لاننا فى اشد الاحتياج اليه

ولك منى كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام على كل مااستفدته من معلومات طيلة قراءة ال43 صفحه

اخوك م/ محمد


----------



## كريم هندسه (14 ديسمبر 2011)

انا سعيد جدا بمتابعه كل معلومه تم وضعها فى الموقع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أنس غسان (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عندما يتم حفر أسا س وكان من نوع اللبشة والمطلوب الحفر الى منسوب -4 مثلا وتم الحفر وكانت مساحة الموقع كبيرة بين (1000 الى 2500 متر ) فسوف يتم صعود المياه الجوفية كيف يتم السيطرة عليها ؟ وكم المدة المطلوبة لأنقطاعها ؟ هل يتم أضافة مادة الحصى الخابط مع الجلمود؟


----------



## Eng.khalil (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزى الله المهندس كل خير..واتمنى ان يجد الوقت والظرف المناسب لاكمال الموضوع..انا قمت بتجميع كافة المشاركات وساقوم *ان شاء الله بتحريرها بعد اكتمال الموضوع ونشرها هنا بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع..
مرة اخرى بارك الله بك مهندس..وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..خيركم انفعكم للناس..

م.خليل العنتري


----------



## الابن الصغير (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك مهندس احمد ماجدان وجزاك خيرا انت ووالديك عن هذا المجهود الرائع الذى تبذله كى يستفيد اخوانك حديثى الخبره 

لقد اكملت قراءة ال43 صفحه واتمنى ان اقرا الصفحه رقم (( مالا نهايه) كى نستفيد من علمكم الغزير

وعندى استفسار بسيط لو تكرمت
بالنسبه لجهد الخرسانه المطلوب اريد معرفة كم يحتاج كل جهد من اجهادات الخرسانه كميية اسمنت بالكيلو جرام / م3 بدون اضافة اى اضافات

الاجهادات
200 كجم /سم2
250كجم/سم2
300كجم/سم2
350 كجم/سم2

وهل نسب كل من الزلط والرمل ثابته لكل الاجهادات ( 0.4 م3 رمل , 0.8 م3 زلط)؟


----------



## مستر ممادو (4 يناير 2012)

تسلم باشمهندس على هذا المجهووود وأتمنى وضع كل الموضوع في فولدر واحد ليسهل قرائته وتعم الفائده أكثر ..
تقبل مروري


----------



## sendbad2011 (4 يناير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (20 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
الف شكر


----------



## ماجدان (20 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *

* أسف كل الأسف وأعتذر أعتذارا شديدا بسبب أهمال الموضوع ........... حقا إنه لشىء مؤسف البعد عنكم وان أخزل الأخوه فيمن أنتظرو منى التجاوب معهم *

* ولكن ظروف البلد فى الوطن العربى عامة وفى القطر المصرى خاصة طيلة سنه كامله أوقفت بلاد ومؤسسات وتضررنا جميعا وانا على وجه الخصوص والظروف صعبه جدا جدا إلى اقصى الحدود *

* فألتمس عذرا عند أخوتى فى الله وزملائى بهذا الصرح العظيم ..... واعد بأن أقدم قدر استطاعتى من علم ومجهود وتواصل فى هذا الموضوع ونساعد بعضنا بعضنا على أنهاء هذا الموضوع *

* وعجبا إذا كان الموضوع خاص بمبنى سكنى مكون من أربعة طوابق ..... فكيف يكون الوضع إذا كان يخص ناطحة سحاب *

* الأخوه والاخوات .... والزملاء والزميلات *
* سنبدأ سويا وعلى خط مستقيم بأستكمال البناء *

* وسيتم الرد على الأستفسارات الموجوده واحد تلو الأخر من الأقدم إلى الأحدث ثم الذى يليه *

* نحوا عبارات الشكر جانبا الآن ..... ولننطلق على بركة الله *

* وناهيا وليس بآخر ... أدعو للأمه الإسلاميه والعربيه أن يوفقها لما فى خير البلاد وأن يرحمنا الله ويغفر لنا ويتوب علينا ويرفع عنا البلاء الذى نحن فيه وأن يرفع عنا الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن والتى تعصف بأمتنا الإسلاميه والعربيه وأن يولى بلادنا خيارها ويبعد عنا شرارها وأن يجعل سائر بلاد المسلمين سخاءا رخاءا فهو ولى ذلك والقادر علىه*

* والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2012)

ماجدان قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *​
> 
> 
> *أسف كل الأسف وأعتذر أعتذارا شديدا بسبب أهمال الموضوع ........... حقا إنه لشىء مؤسف البعد عنكم وان أخزل الأخوه فيمن أنتظرو منى التجاوب معهم *​
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس احمد على جهودة الطيبه في هذا المنتدى ، والحمدلله على عودته سالما باذن الله تعالى ، وكان الله في عون الجميع في تخطي المحنة والازمة والتي تمر على الامه العربية والاسلاميه عموما وعلى ما تمر به بعض الدول العربية خاصوصا .
لقد اثرت الازمه على كثير من اخوتنا في المنتدى وافتدقنا الكثير من اسهاماتهم والتي كانت تثري المنتدى ونستفيد منها جميعا ، وقد لي الشرف والفخر بانني تابعت هذا الموضوع منذ البدايه.
 وهذا الموضوع اعتبره من كنوز المنتدى لكل طالب علم ولكل مهندس حديث التخرج ومرجع في الهندسة وكل المنتديات الهندسية والجامعيه نقلت هذا الموضوع اما جملة واما مشاركات خاصة لما فيها من فائدة عظيمه ، وهو اكثر موضوع في المنتدى تم الاطلاع عليه وهذا واضح من خلال عدد المطالعين للموضوع بحدود 171900
فكل التحية والتقدير للمهندس احمد على كل ما يقدمه للمنتدى ،وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء
وجعل عمله هذا في صفائح اعماله انه سميع مجيب.


----------



## ماجدان (20 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس احمد على جهودة الطيبه في هذا المنتدى ، والحمدلله على عودته سالما باذن الله تعالى ، وكان الله في عون الجميع في تخطي المحنة والازمة والتي تمر على الامه العربية والاسلاميه عموما وعلى ما تمر به بعض الدول العربية خاصوصا .
> لقد اثرت الازمه على كثير من اخوتنا في المنتدى وافتدقنا الكثير من اسهاماتهم والتي كانت تثري المنتدى ونستفيد منها جميعا ، وقد لي الشرف والفخر بانني تابعت هذا الموضوع منذ البدايه.
> وهذا الموضوع اعتبره من كنوز المنتدى لكل طالب علم ولكل مهندس حديث التخرج ومرجع في الهندسة وكل المنتديات الهندسية والجامعيه نقلت هذا الموضوع اما جملة واما مشاركات خاصة لما فيها من فائدة عظيمه ، وهو اكثر موضوع في المنتدى تم الاطلاع عليه وهذا واضح من خلال عدد المطالعين للموضوع بحدود 171900
> ...




استاذى الحبيب والمفرب إلى قلبى ... وصديقى العزيز / م.رزق حجاوى 
اشكر الله العلى القدير على انك فى صحة جيده 
واشكر لك حسن التواصل وكنت اول من اود اكتب له هنا فور وجودى لأسأل عليه لكنك دائما سباق ... اما عن كلماتك الرقراقه التى فى الحقيقه هى شرف لى فإنها تعنى لى الكثير 

اما عن الموضوع فالذى دفعنى لكتابة مثل هذه المشاركات هو تنقل بين الكثير والكثير من مشاركات الاخوه المهندسين حديثى العهد بالهندسه والمقاولين المبتدأين والتى هيا بعيده تماما عن الاسس الهندسيه الصحيحه وايضا عن الحياه العمليه بارض الموقع 
ودائما كان لك الفضل وللاخوه الذين شاركو بالموضوع ( م.محى - م.محمد زايد ) بارك الله فيكم فى الاستمرار والتشجيع على استكمال الموضوع 

وكل ما اتمناه ان تصل كلمات البسيطه لتفتح امام الاخوه ولو بالقدر اليسير طريقا على اساس علمى هندسى سليم يصل بالاخوه لبر الامان بموقع التنفيذ
وارجو من الله ان يجزينى به ثاوابا ينفعنى به فى الاخره يوم لقياه 

وفى النهايه لا يسعنى إلا تكرار الشكر الجزيل لك والدعاء لك بالخير وليطيل الله لنا فى عمرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (20 يناير 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندس احمد ماجدان افتقدناك كثيرا واشتقنا اليك كثيرا حفظك الله لنا مهندس احمد وبارك الله لك وجزاك خيرا ودمت لنا مصباحا ينير طريقنا


----------



## ماجدان (21 يناير 2012)

الاخوه والزملاء الكرام ........... م ابو القاسم , المهندس الصامت , ابراهيم الوفد , محمد اللواء , شجن بغداد , بن سله , ساره العبيدى , دعيج , من الخر , مهندسه طموحه 87 ,فراشة الهندسه , محمود المصرى , كريم هندسه ,عائشه بنت محمد 
eiadd , mdfawzy , dream , engreham_22 , morsi ba , eslamabdelgowad , civil mo7amed , thaher , marshal111 , hamadahfz , cematic , hamza ali alaamery , ayman allam , sedgoo7 , sendbad2011 , ashrf100 
,السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على شكركم الموضوع ومروركم الكريم 

وادعو من الله ان يكون هذا الشكر نابع من افاده 

ولكم منى كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Sayed (7 فبراير 2012)

والله يا باشمهندس مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع دا بجد انا مهندس حديث التخرج وما كنتش اعرف ولو حتى 10 فى المية من الكلام دا جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس 
اسمحلى اقدم حاجة بسيطة جدا تقديرا منى لمجهود حضرتك اللى بذلته
انا جمعت مشاركات حضرتك كلها فى الموضوع فى كتاب وكل الصور المرفقة والجداول وجمعتهم فى ملف ورفعته على النت وجمعت جميع المشاركات الهامة فى الموضوع وردود حضرتك عليها وعملت كتاب وسميته باسم الموضوع وكتبت اسم حضرتك عليه واسم المنتدى 
الكتاب رفعته على الرابط التالى :


http://www.mediafire.com/?1q5bda6dlhjdtph

علشان اى حد يقدر يستفيد من المعلومات الرائعة والقيمة اللى حضرتك افدتنا بيها وجزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس 
ولو تسمحلى ارفع الكتاب دا فى المنتدى فى موضوع​


----------



## علاءالذهب (7 فبراير 2012)

خالص تحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو اكمال الموضوع و الحديث عن اعمال التسليح المختلفة للاساسات و الكمرات و الباكيهات و عن كل الاطوال المستخدمة للتثبيت و غيرها وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## engawyyy (10 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## felfel88 (11 مايو 2012)

ابط الكتاب مش شغال يا باشمهندس محمد 
لو سمحت ممكن ترفعه على رابط تانى؟


----------



## محمد السعيد على (12 مايو 2012)

felfel88 قال:


> رابط الكتاب مش شغال يا باشمهندس محمد
> لو سمحت ممكن ترفعه على رابط تانى؟


مشكورين على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Al Hashimi (12 مايو 2012)

موضوع رائع وفيه الفائدة لجميع المهندسين


----------



## abo jolia (17 يوليو 2012)

المهندس المحترم ..... سالدان
بعد التحيه والسلام ...نحن على احر من الجمر لاستكمال بحثك العلمى التنفيذى الرائع 
وفقك الله
مهندس... اسعد سليم


----------



## Mohamed laith (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد على المعلومات القيمه وياريت لو تكلنا عاكتر عن الشيكال معناهو باللغه الانجليزيه وفائدته بصوره اوضح لان لي مشكله في الموقع المقاول يرفض عمله ويقول ان ليس له فائده ولا توجد حسابات للشدات في المشروع مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (23 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## tristan_8431 (28 يوليو 2012)

marci bcp c'est bon bon bon travailler Je tiens à féliciter mes frères ingénieurs


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 أغسطس 2012)

رائع بحق وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## tefa5518 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​*​
*


----------



## aelmostafa (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا: اود ان اخص بالشكر المهندس احمد على هذا المجهود الطيب ونسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته وان ينفعه به
ثانيا: نرجو من المهندس احمد استكمال هذا العمل العظيم حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## aelmostafa (18 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو اعاده رفع رابط الكتاب وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## yaseruthm (24 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks my dear engineer 
i am really grateful to ur kinda effort


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس احمد متي تستطيع تكمله الموضوع فنحن بانتظارك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

Eng_Mohamed_Sayed قال:


> والله يا باشمهندس مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على الموضوع دا بجد انا مهندس حديث التخرج وما كنتش اعرف ولو حتى 10 فى المية من الكلام دا جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس
> اسمحلى اقدم حاجة بسيطة جدا تقديرا منى لمجهود حضرتك اللى بذلته
> انا جمعت مشاركات حضرتك كلها فى الموضوع فى كتاب وكل الصور المرفقة والجداول وجمعتهم فى ملف ورفعته على النت وجمعت جميع المشاركات الهامة فى الموضوع وردود حضرتك عليها وعملت كتاب وسميته باسم الموضوع وكتبت اسم حضرتك عليه واسم المنتدى
> الكتاب رفعته على الرابط التالى :
> ...


ممكن الرفع مره اخري بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد رمضان الزينى (18 يناير 2013)

فكره رائعه نرجو من المهندسين ذوى الخبره تقديم ما لديهم دائما


----------



## civi eng (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور على ملاحظات حلوة


----------



## civi eng (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور على كتب قيمه


----------



## civi eng (25 يناير 2013)

الهم صلي على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## ELMOHANDS1988 (25 يناير 2013)

لقد استفدت كثيرا بهذه المعلومات القيمة فبارك الله لكم جميعا لكل من شارك ولو بجزء بسيط فيه


----------



## M.mano (15 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*_
_*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها
اللهم اجعل عليك بكل من اراد بمصر واهلها بسوء*_​


----------



## السلفي355 (20 فبراير 2013)

الف الف شكر موضع اكثر من رائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رائع ارجو ان يتم الرفع على شكل كتاب الكتروني او ككتاب تصفح


----------



## م.عادل العراقي (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمه , جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وصدقة جاريه لك 
عادل العراقي


----------



## RADY511 (18 مايو 2013)

ft8y8y6y6u76i8


----------



## احمدحمدى الزقازيقى (27 يوليو 2013)

سؤال هل يجب وضع نظام سحب المياة (dewatering) بين اساسات المنشا وبين (sheetpile)ام انه يوضع من خارج (sheet pile)


----------



## محمودشمس (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وكل عام والجميع بخير..​


----------



## ahmad rezk (4 أكتوبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة جدا ومنظمة , فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع :34:


----------



## emadfahmy (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور هذا الجهد


----------



## anoose (13 نوفمبر 2013)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## حمدي إسماعيل (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mido messi (20 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح هلباوي (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mironagy (17 أبريل 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن ملف فيه كل اللى حضرتك كتبته هنا ؟


----------



## chemahmed80 (18 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور لسيادتك جدا


----------



## عبدالرزاق خض (12 مايو 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Rawan Reda (12 مايو 2014)

شكرا جدا


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## waddah k (9 أغسطس 2014)

جميله هذه المناقشات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sayedauf (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أغسطس 2014)

يرجى مشاهدة محاضرة في ادارة المشاريع 
اعداد ميزانية المشروع 
http://youtu.be/kUb7bMKKU24


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2014)

صالح احمد احمد خضر قال:


> السلام عليكم لدى سؤال مهم ارجوا الافاده
> ماذا لو فشل الاختبارات الغير متلفه والاختبارات المتلفه فى بلاطه الهوردى وما هى نسبه اجهاد الكسر المقبوله لعمل الترميمات والتى لو قل عنها يتم تكسير البلاطه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اعتقد انك تعنى ان كل الاختبارات باءت بالفشل لا سمح الله وها انت تجمع الاختبارات المتلفه وهذا معناه انك وصلت إلى اختبار التحميل الذى باء بالفشل ايضا ومن لفظتها متلفه .... اى متلفه للقطاع الخرسانى وعنه يجب تكسير القطاع الفاشل واعادة تنفيذه طبقا للمواصفاتت المطلوبه 

ملحوظه ... فى حالة الاختبارات الغير المتلفه وانها باءت بالفشل يمكن اعادة تصميم القطاع الخرسانى لاقصى حمل يمكن ان يتحمله القطاع والذى اظهرته نتائج الاختبارات ونرى ماذا كانت اعادة تصميم القطاع وتوظيفه يناسب المشروع المصمم من اجله ام لا 

وعن سؤالك الثانى لا يهمنى اسم العنصر المراد اختباره فقط يهمنى القيمه المميزه للخرسانه Fcu وهى التى يجب ان يتعداها نتائج الاختبار بعد 28 يوم من الصب مع المعالجه المستمره وطبقا للتجاوزات المسموح بها فى نتائج الاختبار 

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت باجابه مختصره وسريعه على سؤالك .... تقبل تحياتى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ماجدان (9 سبتمبر 2014)

رفيق الحداد قال:


> ماهي المعلومات المطلوبه في عملية الرفع المساحي لمنطقة كي يتم تنفيذ لها شبكة مياه



السيد رفيق ... اعجز عن الاجابه والنقاش لانى لم افهم المقصود من السؤال ؟؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## ماجدان (10 سبتمبر 2014)

eng.amani قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> 
> حضرة المهندس ​
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

فى قرارة نفسى وعن يقين شديد ان الوظيفتين مسميان مختلفان لوظيفه واحده هى تنفيذ بنود اعمال الهندسه المدنيه طبقا للمواصفات الهندسيه المطلوبه والمتبعه 
طبعا مهندس المقاول هو من يتم من خلاله تنفيذ بنود الاعمال طبقا لتوجيهاته وافكاره وطريقة تنفيذ العمل 
مهندس الاشراف هو من يتم من خلاله استلام واعتماد صحة تنفيذ بنود الاعمال المنفذه 

اعان الله الجميع ووفقه لما فيه خير العباد 
اتمنى من كل مهندس مشرف ذاهب لاستلام بنود الاعمال .... ان يعاود المطالعه من الكودات المتبعه بالمنطقه ودراسة اللوحات دراسه وافيه شافيه ومراجعة اكبر كم من المعلومات الفنيه وطرق التنفيذ تخص البنود المطلوب استلامها


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*هل قانونا يجوز استعمال السيديهات بدلا من اللوح المطبوعه سواء فى الموقع او فى التراخيص*​


----------



## محمدابراهيم محمد (29 سبتمبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## amr2021 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

:20:


----------



## Badrhelal111 (4 يناير 2015)

:20::20:


----------



## المهندس القاضي (2 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

شكراااا


----------



## engabdo888 (28 مايو 2016)

لو تكرمت ممكن ترفع الملف تاني لإن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ماجدان (26 أغسطس 2017)

eng_maam قال:


> بارك الله فيك لكن انا عندي سؤال
> لو وجدت مياه جوفيه ومعنديش امكانية سحب الماء (في منزل اهالي) ممكن اعمل ايه؟


الاستفسار غير واضح ويلزم وصف الحاله والاهم الاهم ... المعاينه 
وبوجه عام رغم ان الاستفسار من اكثر من 5 سنوات لكن ,,,, لفائده العامه 
ان كانت المياه الجوفيه غير مؤثره على اساسات البنايه وغير مهدده لأمان البنايه .... يلزم عزل ارضيات الدور الارضى جيدا بطرق العزل المناسبه


----------



## ماجدان (26 أغسطس 2017)

أنس غسان قال:


> عندما يتم حفر أسا س وكان من نوع اللبشة والمطلوب الحفر الى منسوب -4 مثلا وتم الحفر وكانت مساحة الموقع كبيرة بين (1000 الى 2500 متر ) فسوف يتم صعود المياه الجوفية كيف يتم السيطرة عليها ؟ وكم المدة المطلوبة لأنقطاعها ؟ هل يتم أضافة مادة الحصى الخابط مع الجلمود؟


لا علاقه بنوع الاساس بصعود المياه الجوفيه 
وان كان الغرض من تحديد نوع الاساس فى الاستفسار هو التلميح للعمق والمساحه 
فعموما يتم سحب المياه بطرق السحب العاديه والمتوفره او عمل ابيار حول الموقع وذلك يحدده كمية المياه الجوفيه ومنسوبها بالمشروع 
وايضا عن اضافة الزلط فهو بنسبه كبيره مواصفه شائعه الاستخدام لعمل طبقة ترشيح للمياه الجوفيه اسفل الاساسات 
فى النهايه كل تلك المواصفات واخرى يحددها تقرير التربه الخاص بالمشروع


----------



## body55 (9 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وكل عام والجميع بخير..mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## يوسف عصام (9 ديسمبر 2019)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## body55 (7 مارس 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## نبيل عبد العليم (13 مارس 2020)

موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه


----------

